# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Linjan 1 kehittäminen

## 339-DF

Mielestäni mielenkiintoista olisi ollut aikanaan laskea, kuinka paljon säästöä olisi tullut linjojen 1 ja 2 yhdistämisestä. Uutta rataa olisi tarvittu Toisen linjan ja Sturenkadun välille, vaihtoehtoisia ratalinjauksiahan on useita ja ilmeisesti niitä vieläkin tutkitaan HKL:llä.

Tällöin 1 olisi kulkenut Katajanokan terminaalista keskustan kautta Käpylään ja 2 olisi voitu lakkauttaa palvelun huononematta. Tai 1 olisi kulkenut Erottajalta Käpylään ja 4 olisi haaroitettu Katajanokalla, jolloin säästö olisi vielä suurempi, taas palvelun huononematta (olettaen, että Merisotilaantorin haaralla sallitaan pidempi vuoroväli ja 4T kulkisi myös la-su).

Luonnollisesti bussilinja 13 olisi pitänyt lakkauttaa ja linja 51 päättää Käpylään. En näe mitään mieltä siinä, että ajetaan kahta täysin päällekkäistä linjaa välillä Pohjolanaukio-Hakaniemi. Vaihtotapahtuma Pohjolanaukiolla voidaan tehdä kivuttomaksi esim. siten, että 51 käyttäisi kääntösilmukan sivuraiteen pysäkkikoroketta ja aikataulut tahdistettaisiin.

Samalla tulisi selvittää, minne 1A:n eteläpäässä kyytiin nousevat matkustajat oikeastaan olevat menossa. Tuskin kuitenkaan Käpylään. Epäilisin, että aika moni jatkaa Hakaniemestä metrolla tai bussilla. Ruuhkalinja Eirasta vain Hakaniemeen ei tulisi kovin kalliiksi. (Toinen vaihtoehto eli Erottajalle päättyvän ykkösen pidentäminen ruuhka-aikoina Fredaa pitkin Eiraan lie huomattavasti kalliimpi.)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mielestäni mielenkiintoista olisi ollut aikanaan laskea, kuinka paljon säästöä olisi tullut linjojen 1 ja 2 yhdistämisestä.


Kyllähän laskelma voidaan vieläkin tehdä. Kannattaa lisäksi huomioida, että silloin saadaan korvattua myös linjan 23 Kalllion osa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ja toivottavasti tehdään.

Kun 9 aikanaan jatkuu Ilmalaan, 23 lakkautetaan. Tällöin Toiselle linjalle on saatava korvaavaa liikennettä jossain muodossa joka tapauksessa. Samoin 1:n siirto Linjoille vähentäisi 1:n ja 9:n päällekkäisyyttä Kalliossa.

Myös Kampin voi liittää tähän suunnitelmaan; johtamalla 1 Käpylästä Hakaniemen kautta Kamppiin ja Töölöntorille saavutetaan useita etuja:
-  7 voi jäädä Mannerheimintielle (matka-aika Länsi-Pasilasta Töölön ja Kampin kautta ydinkeskustaan kasvaa kohtuuttomasti, kun L-Pasilan lenkistäkään ei päästä eroon ennen ysin Ilmalan-jatkoa).
- 3 voi jäädä vanhalle Arkadiankadun-reitille, jolloin Arkadiankatu ja Simonkatu eivät enää olekaan toistensa vaihtoehtoja.
- Kampin kautta kulkeva 1 tarjoaa suoran yhteyden Hakaniemen ja Töölön välille. Ongelmallinen Mikonkadun/Keskuskadun rata jää tarpeettomaksi.

"Ykkösen kehittämissuunnitelma" voisi toteutua vaikkapa vaiheittain:

Vuonna 2006
1 Erottaja - Käpylä (klo 23 asti päivittäin)
2 Eira - Hakaniemi (ruuhkalinja)
4T:lle muutama vuoro klo 20 tienoilla
13 lakkautettu linja
51 lyhennetty linja

Vuonna 2007
1 Toisen linjan kautta
9 aloittaa liikenteen
23:n liikenteen supistamisen tutkiminen 1:n ja 9:n johdosta

Vuonna 2008 Kampin radan valmistuttua
1 Töölöntori - Kamppi - Käpylä

----------


## 339-DF

Ja vielä lisäys: jos 1 kulkisi Kaivokadulta Simonkadulle, vältetään myös vasemmalle kääntymisen ongelma; kun Mikonkadun rataa ei nyt tule, syö Manskulta vasemmalle Simonkadulle kääntyvä 7 valtavasti kapasiteettia Manskun rv-liikenteeltä (ja autoliikenteeltäkin).

----------


## Safka

1:n kannattavuutta voisi parantaa oitis jo olemassa olevilla rataosuuksilla. Reitti Käpylä - *Urheilutalo - Hesari - Ooppera - Lasipalatsi* - ... tarjoaisi yhteyden Manskun ja Mäkelänkadun välille ja mikä tärkeintä käpyläläisille tulisi suora yhteys ydinkeskustaan. Karhupuiston palvelu hiukan huonontuisi mutta kyllä se 3:n  ja parin vuoden päästä myös 9:n  turvin hoitunee.
1:n eteläinen päättäri voisi olla vaikka Erottajalla, jolloin sitä olisi helppo jatkaa ruuhka-aikoina Bulevardin ja Fredan kautta Perämiehenkadulle. Perämiehenkadulle ajatellun linjan 10 uuden päättärin voisikin sijoittaa Ensi linjalle, kuten silloin ennen, siitä taas olisi hyötynä Töölön-Hakiksen yhteys. Sitten olisikin kaikki rataosat käytössä. (Ja samalla voisi elvyttää yölinjan 10N, ARA-PHL, mutta se lienee jo toiveajattelua.)
J

----------


## 339-DF

Luulen, vaikka luulo ei ole tiedon väärti, että Perämiehenkadun matkustajat pyrkivät enemmän Hakaniemen kuin Töölön suuntaan. Samoin luulen, että Töölön kautta kulkevaa ykköstä ei Käpylässä koettaisi houkuttelevaksi, sillä reitti on kiertävä. Matka-aika ei välttämättä kohtuuttomasti pitenisi, mutta valintatilanteessa (so. kun käpyläläinen valitsee kulkuneuvoaan kun on menossa keskustaan) reitti tuntuu epäloogiselta suorempaan kulkevaan bussilinjaan verrattuna.

Mitä kymppiin tulee, sen voisi mielestäni hyvin viedä takaisin Linjoille, mutta silloin se olisi jaettava osiin esim. niin, että 10 kulkisi Erottajalta Pikku Huopalahteen kaikkina liikennöintiaikoina ja 10B Kuusitieltä Linjoille aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun. Linjoille ei kannata liikennöidä 4-5 min. välein, reitti on liian pitkä ja siten kallis. Jakamalla 10 kahtia voidaan Mannerheimintien paikkatarjontaa kasvattaa, mikä tosiaankin olisi tarpeen. Tämä toisi myös puuttuvan yhteyden Hakaniemen ja Töölön välille.

----------


## Safka

> Luulen, vaikka luulo ei ole tiedon väärti, että Perämiehenkadun matkustajat pyrkivät enemmän Hakaniemen kuin Töölön suuntaan.


Ei ole tiedon väärti, ei. Bussilla 16 pääsee jo Hakikseen, jota pidän toisinaan jopa parempana vaihtoehtona kuin 1A:ta, vaikka spårafriikki olenkin. Reittivaihtoehtojen monipuolisuus lienee pelkästään plussaa mutta varsinkin päällekkäiset reittiosuudet (tässä siis 1A/16 Eira-Hakis) pitäisi karsia, kun laitos on sille päälle ryhtynyt.




> Samoin luulen, että Töölön kautta kulkevaa ykköstä ei Käpylässä koettaisi houkuttelevaksi, sillä reitti on kiertävä.    Matka-aika ei välttämättä kohtuuttomasti pitenisi, mutta valintatilanteessa (so. kun käpyläläinen valitsee kulkuneuvoaan kun on menossa keskustaan) reitti tuntuu epäloogiselta suorempaan kulkevaan bussilinjaan verrattuna.


Totta, reitti näyttää pidemmältä _kartalla_. "Hesarin mutka" ei tuo linjalle pituutta kuin parisensataa metriä mikä ei ajoajassa laskettuna ole montaa kymmentä sekuntia.
Useamman vuoden Käpylässä asuneena tiedän, että nimenomaan Töölöön ja Manskulle suuntautuu paljon matkoja (näppituntumaa.) Käpylä-Töölö-välillä kulkee tietty bussi 69, mutta nythän on kyseessä raideliikenteen kehittäminen ja nimenomaan ykkösen palvelutason kohotus. Uskoisin, että tällainen reittimuutos parantaisi linjan tulosta mm. Mäkelänkadun-Manskun välillä, koska se olisi "vaihtoehtoinen" yhteys, josta nykyisin kovasti puhutaan.

Ykkösen ongelma on Kauppatori, jonne "kukaan ei nykyisin tahdo" vaan matkustajat tahtovat nimenomaan keskustaan. Sinne ehdottamani reittimuutos johtaisi nykyistä nopeammin. Sitä paitsi reittimuutoksesta olisi se hyöty, että Manskun liikenne tihenisi (liikaa?) ja toisaalta 8:n tueksi välille Ooppera-Urheilutalo tulisi lisäkapasiteettia.




> Mitä kymppiin tulee, sen voisi mielestäni hyvin viedä takaisin Linjoille, mutta silloin se olisi jaettava osiin esim. niin, että 10 kulkisi Erottajalta Pikku Huopalahteen kaikkina liikennöintiaikoina ja 10B Kuusitieltä Linjoille aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun. Linjoille ei kannata liikennöidä 4-5 min. välein, reitti on liian pitkä ja siten kallis.


Muuten hyvä mutta päinvastoin eli Linjoille se kokoaikainen liikenne. Tosin 10:n pituus/ajoaika ei välillä Linjat-Pikku Huopalahti olisi kuin alle 5 minuuttia nykyistä "Kirran reittiä" pidempi. Eli jos nykyiset vuorovälit haluttaisiin säilyttää koko osuudella, niin lisäystä olisi 1-2 vaunua. Mutta kannatan halvempaa jakamisvaihtoehtoa, eli 10 Linjoilta Pikku Huopalahteen ja olkoon tässä vaikka 10E, Erottaja-Kuusitie.

----------


## 339-DF

Juu, ei tuo Töölön ykkönen loppujen lopuksi tunnu mahdottomalta ajatukselta. Kirjoitin "ei pitene kohtuuttomasti", olisin voinut kirjoittaa vaikka että "ei juurikaan pitene", sillä kyllähän se näin on. Hesari ja Mansku ovat nopeita liikennöidä.

Näkisin kuitenkin Töölön ykkösen täydentävänä palveluna ja ehkä mahdollisuutena vähentää linjan 69 liikennettä (?). En edelleenkään usko, että keskustaan menevä käpyläläinen valitsee Hämeentien bussilinjan sijaan Mannerheimintien ratikan, mutta jos ratikkamatkustajia riittää siltikin, niin mikäs siinä. Töölön ykkönen voi hyvin olla elinvoimaisempi kuin nykyinen Kauppatorille menevä linja.

Noiden kulkutapojen ennustaminen, vaikka olisi kuinka hienot tietokoneohjelmat niin kuin nykyään on, on kyllä aikamoista arpapeliä. Kun itse asuin Munkkivuoressa, kävelin aamuisin 1,5 km nelosen ratikkapysäkille sen sijaan, että olisin mennyt oven edestä kulkevalla bussilla kaupungille. Tuskinpa HKL sen näin oli ajatellut! Kävely ja rv yhteensä kuitenkin olivat nopeampi yhteys kuin bussi 18, jonka nivelbussit juuttuivat talviliukkaalle Ulvilantielle, hajosivat jatkuvasti muuten vain, kiersivät joka niemen ja notkon kautta, seisoivat kaikissa mahdollisissa ruuhkissa ja pääsivät keskustaan ajassa, jossa lentokone lentää Helsingistä Tukholmaan. Eikä tämä edes johdu spårafriikkiydestä, näin teki moni naapurikin!

----------


## aki

Linjan 1 vetäminen Hakaniemestä Kaisaniemen, Rautatieaseman, Lasipalatsin, Arkadiankadun ja Runeberginkadun kautta Töölöntorille olisi varmasti nykyisinkin huomattavasti kannattavampaa kuin ajaminen Kauppatorille jonne nykyään pääsee Hakaniemestä seiskalla, kuten on jo todettu niin suora yhteys Hakaniemestä Töölööseen puuttuu. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi siirtää seiskat takaisin vanhalle Kaisaniemen kautta kulkevalle reitille jolloin ykkösen matkustajamäärät Kruunuhaassa nousisivat.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kerroin juuri Kehittämishankkeiden alueella keskustaterminaalikeskustelussa Prahan ratikkaverkon rakenteesta.  http://jlf.fi/1489-4.html
Entä jos meilläkin tehtäisiin sikäläisen mallin mukaan?

Kun kakkonen nyt on vapaana, Käpylään voisi hyvin tehdä kaksi linjaa, 1 ja 2. Toinen ajaisi Töölönlahden itä- ja toinen länsipuolta. Jos linja 1 ajaisi toivotuksi sanottua Hämeentien reittiä Kauppatorille ja edelleen Hietalahteen, linja 2 kääntyisi Sturenkadulle ja ajaisi Töölön kautta vaikka Salmisaareen.

Kun kerran Käpyläläisillä - kuten taatusti kaikilla muillakin seudun asukkailla - on useita kohteita kotoota alkaville matkoilleen, miksi heille ei sitten tarjottaisi eri puolille suuntautuvia yhteyksiä?

Tämä sama idea on toteutettavissa toki kaikilla radoilla, ja entistä paremmin, kun radat jatketaan pidemmälle.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Jos linja 1 ajaisi toivotuksi sanottua Hämeentien reittiä Kauppatorille ja edelleen Hietalahteen


Minusta paras tuleva reittivaihtoehto linjalle 1 olisi kyllä tässäkin ketjussa mainittu suoraan Kamppiin ajaminen. Siitä voidaan jatkaa aluksi Töölöntorille ja jättää toinen haara Hietalahteen. Tulevaisuudessa Hietalahden haaran voisi myös siirtää Kampin kautta kulkevaksi, jos tarvittava rata toteutetaan. Samalla korvautuisi linja 16 tehokkaammalla yhteydellä.

Kakkosta en sinällään sulje vaihtoehtona pois. Linja voisi tasapainottaa kasia, jota Jätkäsaaren myötä täytynee tihentää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kolme ideaa:
- Esille tullut idea ykkösen Sturenkadun reitin hyödyntämisestä niin, että ratikat jatkaisivat Karhupuiston sijasta 8:n reitille välillä Urheilupuisto - Ooppera on kannatettava ja toisi linjalle uutta käyttöä. Tätähän voi käyttää aivan toisille reiteille kuin 1:lle. Voisihan (esimerkiksi) Viikin pikaratikan tuoda tätä kautta keskustaan jolloin se välttää Sörnäisten, Hakaniemen ja Pitkäsillan sumput.
- Mielestäni ykkösen kehittämissuunnitelmissa tärkeä tavoite pitää olla Koskelan, Veräjämäen-Veräjalaakson, Oulunkylän ja Maunulan bussilinjojen (mm. 55, 65A, 69 jne) vaiheistettu korvaaminen raitiovaunuilla. Tällöin tarvitaan väistämättä ainakin kaksi raitiovaunulinjaa Mäkelänkadun loppupäähän. Sille ei kai ole estettä, että toinen liikennöisi Hakaniemen - Kauppatorin ja toinen Oopperan - Mannerheimintien suuntaan.
- Helsingin ratikkaverkon pahin pullonkaula Lasipalatsin ohella on Pitkäsilta. Kierto Urheilutalon - Oopperan reiteille keventäisi pitkäsillan kuormitusta, jos koillisen suunnan ratikkaliikennettä lisätään. Lisäksi Töölön suunnalla on helpompi lisätä kapasiteettia mm. toteuttamalla Topeliuksenkadun, Fredrikinkadun ja Simonkadun radat.


Oikeastaan ykkösen kehittämisen sijasta pitäisi puhua Mäkelänkadun, Käpylän ja Sturenkadun reittiosuuksien käytön kehittämisestä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Valitettavasti siten, että se on yksi harvoja nykyisistä raideyhteyksistä, joita uhkaa lakkauttaminen.
> Varmuuden vuoksi: en ole Käpylän raitiotien lakkauttamisen kannalla, vaan puolustan sen kehittämistä. Olin syyskesällä 2003 Käpylän raitiotien alasajoa vastustavalla mielenosoituksella mukana (vastustamassa linjojen 1 ja 1A heikentämistä). Kärsimme silloin onneksi vain torjuntatappion.


Ratikkalinja 1:n vika on että sen reitti on kiemurtelevaja ja sivussa valtavirroilta. Enemmän matkustajia se haalisi ja kannattavuus paranisi jos se kulkisi esim reittiä Kirurgi-Mannerheimintie-Kaivokatu-Hämeentie-Mäkelänkatu-Pohjolankatu-Oulunkylä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ratikkalinja 1:n vika on että sen reitti on kiemurtelevaja ja sivussa valtavirroilta.


Hetkinen... Sehän on harvinaisen suora tähän kaupunkiin. Sen lisäksi se on myös melko pitkä, joten se ei mitenkään voi olla sivussa potentiaalisilta asiakkailta. Oma näkemykseni on, että linjan nopeutta voisi lisätä tuntuvasti poistamalla esteitä ja turhia pysäkkejä. Mäkelänkadun se voisi "posottaa täysillä" Vallilasta Käpylään.

Ainoastaan Kluuvissa reittiä voisi oikaista kulkemaan Unioninkatua ja lähempänä metroasemaa. Tähän auttaisi metsätalon sisäänkäynti metroasemalle. Yhtään pidemmäksi ei linjaa tarvitsisi tehdä vaan panostaa nykyiseen reittiin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Valitettavasti siten, että se on yksi harvoja nykyisistä raideyhteyksistä, joita uhkaa lakkauttaminen.


Käpylän raitiotien lakkautusuhka ei taida johtua Käpylän rakennustehokkuudesta vaan kolmesta syystä:
1. Raitiotie palvelee vain arkisin ja silloinkin rajoitetusti, jolloin Mäkeläntien vilkas bussiliikenne on houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto.
2. Raitiotie kulkee Kallion keskeltä eikä Hämeentietä ja sen päätepiste on Kauppatori, joka myös houkuttelee käyttämään bussia jotka kulkevat ko. kohteisiin.
3. HKL - suunnittelutoimisto on pitkään haaveillut metrosta Käpylän kautta Viikkiin, jonka vuoksi Käpylän raitiotietä ei ole jatkettu esim. Koskelaan tai Oulunkylään, joka tekisi siitä varmasti elinkelpoisen.

Käpylän raitiotien elinkelpoisuus edellyttää joko linjan jatkoa tai reittimuutosta keskustan päässä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ratikkalinja 1:n vika on ett&#228; sen reitti on kiemurtelevaja ja sivussa valtavirroilta. Enemm&#228;n matkustajia se haalisi ja kannattavuus paranisi jos se kulkisi esim reitti&#228; Kirurgi-Mannerheimintie-Kaivokatu-H&#228;meentie-M&#228;kel&#228;nkatu-Pohjolankatu-Oulunkyl&#228;.


T&#228;st&#228; aiheesta on siis oma ketjunsa t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; (homma ei kuulu en&#228;&#228; mielest&#228;ni metroketjuun). 
Rainerin n&#228;kemyksiss&#228; on paljon yhteist&#228; minunkin n&#228;kemyksieni kanssa; nykyisenlainen ykk&#246;nen on kovasti hidas ja k&#246;mpel&#246;. K&#228;pyl&#228;st&#228; p&#228;&#228;see bussilla selv&#228;sti nopeammin keskeisiin paikkoihin kuten Rautatieaseman l&#228;hist&#246;lle. Pelkk&#228; linjauksen muutoskaan ei yksin riit&#228;. Helsingin raitioteill&#228; olisi pikimmiten panostettava liikenteen sujuvuuteen. Vaunujen tulisi pys&#228;hty&#228; vain pys&#228;keill&#228;, ei juurikaan miss&#228;&#228;n muualla. Karmea totuus on, ett&#228; keskinopeudet ovat vain laskusuunnassa, siit&#228; kieliv&#228;t pidennetyt kierrosajat usealla merkitt&#228;v&#228;ll&#228; reitill&#228;. Olisi l&#246;ydett&#228;v&#228; poliittinen tahto, jotta raitioteiden kulkuetuuksia ryhdytt&#228;isiin parantamaan merkitt&#228;v&#228;sti. KANJOssa esitettiin mielest&#228;ni varsin realistisia visioita siit&#228;, miten raitioliikennett&#228; voitaisiin kehitt&#228;&#228;. Ainakin useat ehdotukset sopisivat keskustelun avaukseksi ja hommaa voisi tarpeen tullen p&#228;ivitt&#228;&#228; ja jatkojalostaa entist&#228; hy&#246;dyllisemm&#228;ksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käpylän raitiotien lakkautusuhka ei taida johtua Käpylän rakennustehokkuudesta vaan kolmesta syystä...
> Käpylän raitiotien elinkelpoisuus edellyttää joko linjan jatkoa tai reittimuutosta keskustan päässä.


On niitä syitä tosiaan muuallakin, kuten aiheepiiriä paremmin myötäilevässä ketjussa kirjoitan. Esitän myös parannusehdotuksia asian hyväksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Ratikka 2015:n, jossa Käpylän-linjaa muokattiin uuteen uskoon, valmistelu on pääosin lopetettu. Jatkossa keskitytään raitioliikenteen laajentamiseen maankäytön muutosalueilla (Jätkä, Kalasatama, Kruunuvuori). Tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että Munkkivuoret, Lapinlahdenkadut ja muut mielenkiintoiset raitioliikenteen laajennukset unohdetaan taas kerran.

Mitä Käpylään tulee, niin tuon voisi tulkita tarkoittavan sitä, että lakkautusuhka olisi taas kerran väistynyt. Mutta itse pelkään kyllä ysin tulemista. Kalliossa ei tarvita kolmea linjaa (1, 3, 9) eikä Castréninkadun reitistä näytä tulevan mitään, vaikka se on todettu teknisesti mahdolliseksi. Olisi ehdottomasti syytä siirtää joko 1 tai 3 sinne ja päättää 23 Pasilaan, vaikkapa linjan 17 päätepysäkille. Jos tätä ei tehdä, niin ysi syö ykköseltä matkustajia, ja mitä sitten tapahtuukaan?

Vaunumääräkään ei nykyisellään riitä ysin hoitamiseen. Joko Saksassa pitää tapahtua ihme, tai sitten ostellaan taas käytettyjä, tai sitten pitää vähentää vaunuja muilta linjoilta? Mitenköhän käy?  :Sad:

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin raitioteillä olisi pikimmiten panostettava liikenteen sujuvuuteen. Vaunujen tulisi pysähtyä vain pysäkeillä, ei juurikaan missään muualla. Karmea totuus on, että keskinopeudet ovat vain laskusuunnassa, siitä kielivät pidennetyt kierrosajat usealla merkittävällä reitillä. Olisi löydettävä poliittinen tahto, jotta raitioteiden kulkuetuuksia ryhdyttäisiin parantamaan merkittävästi. KANJOssa esitettiin mielestäni varsin realistisia visioita siitä, miten raitioliikennettä voitaisiin kehittää. Ainakin useat ehdotukset sopisivat keskustelun avaukseksi ja hommaa voisi tarpeen tullen päivittää ja jatkojalostaa entistä hyödyllisemmäksi.


Tuo on niin totta kuin olla ja voi! Siihen loppuisivat myös lööperinpuhumiset raitioliikenteen kalleudesta. Hitaus se vasta kallista on!

Nollaviive-etuuksia eli 100% liikennevaloetuuksia aiotaan kokeilla syksymmällä muutamassa risteyksessä. Jos ja kun kokeilu osoittautuu onnistuneeksi, niin se vakinaistetaan ja nollaristeyksiä lisätään pikku hiljaa. Tasatahtiaikataulujen käyttöönottoa ja liikenteen sujuvoittamista (ja 0-viive-etuuksien mahdollistamista) sitä kautta tutkitaan myös parhaillaan.

Etuuksien parantaminen ei kuitenkaan valitettavasti ole niin yksinkertaista kuin voisi luulla. 0-viiveet edellyttäisivät pidempiä vaunuja ja uusia ratoja. 

Linjoilla 4 ja 10 kannattaisi siirtyä 4 min vuoroväleistä 7 min vuoroväleihin. Vaikka keskimääräinen odotusaika olisikin pitempi, niin perillä oltaisiin aikaisemmin, koska pidemmällä vuorovälillä mahdollistettaisiin tehokkaat etuudet ja nopeampi kulku. Mutta vuoroväliä ei voi kasvattaa, jos vaunut eivät pitene, koska kapasiteetti ei riitä. Ja vaunuja ei saa pidentää, koska ne eivät mahdu enää pysäkeille. Ja pysäkkejä ei voi pidentää, koska se pitäisi tehdä koko verkostolla, vaikka pitkiä vaunuja olisi vain kahdella linjalla. Koska halutaan, että kaikilla vaunuilla voi tarvittaessa ajaa kaikilla linjoilla. Tällaisten turhien reunaehtojen karsiminen helpottaisi kyllä tilannetta.

Pahimmillaan tai parhaimmillaan 0-viiveet vaativat myös uusien ratojen rakentamista. Jos linjoja 3 ja 7 ei saada vietyä Topeliuksenkadulle, niin Manskulle on mahdotonta tehdä 100% etuudet, koska vaunuja on yksinkertaisesti liikaa. Saahan niille toki etuudet, mutta sitten eivät liiku enää autot. Ollaan taas mahdottomassa yhtälössä: Topeliuksen rataa ei voi rakentaa, koska sinne saattaa joskus tulla metro. Jos Topeliusta ei tehdä, niin sitten pitäisi hankkia ne isommat vaunut (myös rengaslinjoille) ja pidentää vuoroväliä. Mutta esim. 10 min tasavuoroväli linjalla 3 heikentää palvelutasoa, kun ko. linjalla matkustetaan keskimäärin aika lyhyitä matkoja (olettamus, ei fakta!) eli pitkä vuoroväli johtaa siihen, että mieluummin kävellään kuin odotetaan pysäkillä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Käytännössä jokaista linjaa pystyisi nopeuttamaan samantien poistamalla turhat liikennevalot! Ei siihen sen kummempaa tekniikkaa tarvita. Onhan se täysin pähkähullua, että vaunu joutuu pysähtymään valoihin ennen pysäkillepääsyä, esimerkkinä Hesperian puiston pysäkki Manskulla suuntaan keskusta. Ja sitten kun oltaisiin lähtövalmiina pysäkillä, joudutaan taas odottamaan valoissa. Ihan turhaa energiankulutustakin...

----------


## ultrix

Itse asiassa kaikilla raitioteillä, jotka eivät kulje autoliikenteen kaistoilla voisi soveltaa samaa kuin rautateiden tasoristeyksissä: puomit laskeutuvat, kun ratikka tulee, ja puomit nousevat kun ratikka menee ohi.  :Smile:  Toki pelkkä varoituslaitoskin riittäisi, rautateiden tasoristeyksissä periaate kuitenkin on sama kuin 100% ratikkaetuuksilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> K&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; jokaista linjaa pystyisi nopeuttamaan samantien poistamalla turhat liikennevalot! Ei siihen sen kummempaa tekniikkaa tarvita. Onhan se t&#228;ysin p&#228;hk&#228;hullua, ett&#228; vaunu joutuu pys&#228;htym&#228;&#228;n valoihin ennen pys&#228;killep&#228;&#228;sy&#228;, esimerkkin&#228; Hesperian puiston pys&#228;kki Manskulla suuntaan keskusta. Ja sitten kun oltaisiin l&#228;ht&#246;valmiina pys&#228;kill&#228;, joudutaan taas odottamaan valoissa. Ihan turhaa energiankulutustakin...


Samaa mielt&#228;! Mutta arvaa, vastustetaanko sit&#228;kin!  :Sad: 

Kansallismuseon pys&#228;kill&#228; on KAHDET suojatievalot, kyll&#228; siell&#228; yhdet riitt&#228;isi, eik&#228; niit&#228;k&#228;&#228;n tarvittaisi. Mutta Finlandia-talo kuuluu olevan eri mielt&#228;. Pohjoiset suojatievalot voisi poistaa my&#246;s Hesperian puiston ja Oopperan pys&#228;keilt&#228; aivan hyvin.

Z&#252;richiss&#228; valoristeyksiss&#228; on tavalliset valot autoille, mutta pelk&#228;t vilkkuvat varoitusvalot raitiotien kohdalla. Raitiotiell&#228; siis ei ole suojatievaloja, vaikka autoilla on.

Jotenkin meid&#228;n raitioliikennett&#228;mme leimaa pys&#228;htyneisyys. Vaikuttavia tahoja on aivan liian monia, ja liian moni tuntuu olevan sit&#228; mielt&#228;, ettei mit&#228;&#228;n saa muuttaa, kun aina ennenkin on tehty n&#228;in. Eik&#228; vika ole HKL:n, HKL nimenomaan ehdotti jo vuoden 1993 raitiolinjan 4 kehitt&#228;missuunnitelmassa sek&#228; uudelleen my&#246;hemmin Kanjossa liikennevalojen v&#228;hent&#228;mist&#228;.

Ylip&#228;&#228;t&#228;&#228;n liikennevaloissa on vallalla meill&#228; sellainen k&#228;sitys, ett&#228; ne ovat joku onni ja autuus. Ja tottahan sill&#228; suojatiell&#228; pit&#228;&#228; olla valot, josta meid&#228;n Maija kulkee kouluun. Nyt sitten t&#228;nne Munkkaan ja l&#228;hiymp&#228;rist&#246;&#246;n on rakennettu muutaman vuoden aikana nelj&#228;t meid&#228;nmaijan liikennevalot, jotka loistavat 24/7. Suurin osa jalankulkijoista ei viitsi edes painaa nappulaa, kunhan k&#228;velev&#228;t punaisia p&#228;in kun autoja ei ole miss&#228;&#228;n. Ne, jotka painavat, eiv&#228;t viitsi odottaa valojen vaihtumista, vaan ylitt&#228;v&#228;t saman tien. Autot sitten seisovat turhaan punaisissa, jos seisovat. Moni ei viitsi. Sek&#246; sitten lis&#228;&#228; turvallisuutta, kun jalankulkija tuudittautuu vihre&#228;&#228;n valoonsa, jota auto ei viitsi noudattaa?

----------


## Safka

> Nyt sitten tänne Munkkaan ja lähiympäristöön on rakennettu muutaman vuoden aikana neljät meidänmaijan liikennevalot, jotka loistavat 24/7. Suurin osa jalankulkijoista ei viitsi edes painaa nappulaa, kunhan kävelevät punaisia päin kun autoja ei ole missään. Ne, jotka painavat, eivät viitsi odottaa valojen vaihtumista, vaan ylittävät saman tien. Autot sitten seisovat turhaan punaisissa, jos seisovat. Moni ei viitsi. Sekö sitten lisää turvallisuutta, kun jalankulkija tuudittautuu vihreään valoonsa, jota auto ei viitsi noudattaa?


Ehdotin jokin aika sitten KSV:lle, että mainitunlaiset jalankulkijavalot voisivat normaalitilanteessa olla vilkulla/pimeänä ja vain silloin, kun jalankulkija painaisi nappia, ne alkaisivat toimia. Eli tuolloin tulisi punaiset autoille ja huonompijalkaiset ynnä lapset pääsisivät turvallisesti kadun yli. Ei tullut vastausta.

Jokunen vuosi sitten muistelen suunniteltaneen, että raitiotiekaistoista tehtäisiin soveltuvin osin valottomat. Eli otetaan esimerkiksi Kansallismuseon pysäkki: siinä olisi kahta puolta katua liikennevalot autokaistojen kohdalla mutta keskellä rv-kaistalla ei olisi valoja lainkaan (korkeintaan varoitusvalot.) Onko moinen idea unohtunut johonkin pöytälaatikkoon?

Ja jotta pysyttäisiin aiheessa (injan 1 kehittäminen) niin ehdotan sinnikkäästi että 1 siirrettäisiin reitille ...keskusta-Mansku-Ooppera-Hesari-Urheilutalo-...-Käpylä. Kruununhaassa kulkee seiskat, Kalliossa kolmonen ja kohta ysi. Ehdottamani uus-ykkösen myötä 4+10:n tarjontaa voisi jopa vähentää ja ennen kaikkea reitti tarjoaisi suoran yhteyden Käpylä-Keskusta sekä Vallilan ja Länsi-Sörnäisten(=Töölö) välille.

----------


## SD202

> Ehdotin jokin aika sitten KSV:lle, ett&#228; mainitunlaiset jalankulkijavalot voisivat normaalitilanteessa olla vilkulla/pime&#228;n&#228; ja vain silloin, kun jalankulkija painaisi nappia, ne alkaisivat toimia. Eli tuolloin tulisi punaiset autoille ja huonompijalkaiset ynn&#228; lapset p&#228;&#228;sisiv&#228;t turvallisesti kadun yli. Ei tullut vastausta.


Kirjoitin itsekin parisen vuotta sitten samasta ongelmasta kotikaupunkini vastaavalle instanssille. Vantaallakin on samanlainen ongelma eli etenkin sunnuntaisin tuntuu todella oudolta liikenteen v&#228;hyyden takia pit&#228;&#228; p&#228;&#228;ll&#228; joitakin liikennevaloja. Sain asiallisen vastauksen, jossa perusteltiin kyseisten liikennevalojen 24/7 p&#228;&#228;ll&#228;oloa sill&#228;, ett&#228; muuten sattuisi onnettomuuksia (kun v&#228;ist&#228;misvelvollisuuksista ei v&#228;litet&#228; valojen ollessa pois p&#228;&#228;lt&#228 :Wink: .

Helsingin ja esimerkiksi Strasbourgin raitiovaunujen matkanopeudessa on suuri ero - valitettavasti Strasbourgin eduksi. Strasbourgissa raitiovaunuilla on aina liikennevaloetuudet ja se ripeytt&#228;&#228; matkantekoa huomattavasti.

----------


## late-

> Sen lisäksi se on myös melko pitkä, joten se ei mitenkään voi olla sivussa potentiaalisilta asiakkailta.


Kehä kolmosen keskikaistaa kulkeva ratikkalinja olisi vielä pidempi, joten oletettavasti asiakkaita olisi valtavasti.

Ihan vakavasti ykkösen pääongelma on minusta keskustan osuus. Reitti Kruununhaan läpi Kauppatorille ei todellakaan vastaa matkustajien toiveita. Busseilla pääsee suoraan Rautatientorille ydinkeskustaan ja lisäksi hiukan aikaisemmin vaihtamaan metroon, jos haluaa vaihtaa.

Ykköselle toimiva reitti voisi olla suoraan keskustan läpi Kampin uusia ratoja pitkin Töölöntorille tai A-vuorojen osalta tulevaa Fredan eteläistä rataa nykyiselle päätepysäkille.

KSV on ilmeisesti suunnitellut ykkösen pään siirtämistä Kasarmitorille, mutta siinä on lähinnä kyse raitiovaunupäättärin poistamisesta Kauppatorin nurkilta ja paremmista yhteyksistä Kasarmitorin ympäristön asukkaille ja työpaikoille. Käpylän päätä muutos tuskin elvyttää.

Myös reittimuutos tai -pidennys Käpylässä voisivat olla hyväksi. Mäkelänkadun vilkasta bussiliikennettä ei kannata kahdentaa suhteellisen harvoin kulkevalla ratikalla. Matkustajille bussi on helpompi valinta koska se kulkee myös myöhään eli ei tarvitse tarkistaa aikatauluista millä nyt menisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Helsingin ja esimerkiksi Strasbourgin raitiovaunujen matkanopeudessa on suuri ero - valitettavasti Strasbourgin eduksi. Strasbourgissa raitiovaunuilla on aina liikennevaloetuudet ja se ripeyttää matkantekoa huomattavasti.


Niinkin suuri ero, että Jyrki JJ Kasvin mukaan joku suomalainen europarlamentaarikko oli luullut Strassburgin pikaraitiotietä metroksi, ja oli vain hämmästyneenä jäänyt miettimään, "vai että pikaratikka..."

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tässäpä täysin utopistinen suunnitelma:

Unohdetaan perinteinen raitiolinja 1 ja aletaan miettiä pikaratikkalinjaa Keskusta - Käpylä - Siltamäki - Kartanonkoski - Lentokenttä

Näin Käpylä saa ykköstä tehokkaamman linjan ja Siltamäki saa ensimmäisen kunnollisen liikenneyhteytensä. Kartanonkoskihan suorastaan huutaa ratikkaa kadullensa ja Lentokentän "metro" voidaan unohtaa. Vantaakin alkaisi muistuttaa tällä seudulla kaupunkia.

Keskustasta Käpylään voidaan hyödyntää ykkösen reittiä, Oulunkylän jälkeen tilaa omalle radalle piisaa ja Siltamäen alue saa kasvaa Malmin sijasta "metroasemaan" kiinni. Tuusulanväylä on syytä alittaa. Kartanonkoskeen mahtuu pari pysäkkiä, Jumbon alle yksi. Tämän jälkeen se voi posottaa suoraan tunnelissa lenkkiin, jossa on kotimaan- ja ulkomaanterminaaleille omat asemansa.

----------


## edsel

> 3. HKL - suunnittelutoimisto on pitkään haaveillut metrosta Käpylän kautta Viikkiin, jonka vuoksi Käpylän raitiotietä ei ole jatkettu esim. Koskelaan tai Oulunkylään, joka tekisi siitä varmasti elinkelpoisen.


Aika kohtuutonta, että tällainen aikaisintaan vuonna 2050 toteutuva hanke rajoittaa tämän päivän palvelujen suunnittelua ja toteutusta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käytännössä jokaista linjaa pystyisi nopeuttamaan samantien poistamalla turhat liikennevalot!


Olen muuten tällä hetkellä paikkakunnalla, jossa noin on tehty liki kaikkialla. S-opaste vaihtuu liki jok'ikisessä valoristeyksessä ajon sallivaksi nuoleksi vaunun lähestyessä opastinta. Harvassa paikassa joudutaan pysähtymään kokonaan, tosin hiljentämään joudutaan aika monessakin tapauksessa. Kevyen liikenteen tasoristeykset on järjestetty niin, että jalankulkijat ja fillaroitsijat väistävät aina ratikkaa, ei koskaan toisin päin! Niin tämä paikkakunta on Göteborg ja tämän kaupungin raitioliikenne kelpaa malliksi mille tahansa kokoluokkansa ratikkakaupungille. Siitä vaan nopeuttamaan Käpylän linjaa perusetuuksia järjestämällä, niin tällä tavoin saadaan yhteydelle ensimmäinen tarpeellinen vitamiiniruiske.

----------


## SD202

> Niinkin suuri ero, ett&#228; Jyrki JJ Kasvin mukaan joku suomalainen europarlamentaarikko oli luullut Strassburgin pikaraitiotiet&#228; metroksi, ja oli vain h&#228;mm&#228;styneen&#228; j&#228;&#228;nyt miettim&#228;&#228;n, "vai ett&#228; pikaratikka..."


Jos on n&#228;hnyt Strasbourgin futuristisesti muotoiltuja matalalattiavaunuja, niin yht&#228;l&#228;isyydet kotoisiin kulmikkaisiin NrI- ja NrII -raitiovaunuihin tuntuvat ymm&#228;rrett&#228;v&#228;sti v&#228;h&#228;isilt&#228;. :Wink:  Kun itsekin n&#228;in ensimm&#228;isen kerran Strasbourgin raitiovaunut p&#228;&#228;rautatieaseman (Gare SNCF) maanalaisella pys&#228;kill&#228;, niin kyll&#228; itsekin koin n&#228;kev&#228;ni kaikkea muuta kuin perinteisen raitioliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;n.

Helsingin raitioliikenteen nopeuttamisesta puheen ollen: Olisiko matkustajien k&#228;ytt&#228;ytymisess&#228; jotakin parannettavaa, jotta liikenne voisi nopeutua? Pari esimerkki&#228; el&#228;v&#228;st&#228; el&#228;m&#228;st&#228;:
- linjan 4 raitiovaunu tulee Helsinki City Marathonin takia my&#246;h&#228;ss&#228; Lasipalatsin pys&#228;kille. Katajanokan (terminaalin) suuntaan matkustavat &#228;nke&#228;v&#228;t jo entuudestaan t&#228;yteen linjan 4 vaunuun, vaikka per&#228;ss&#228; tulevan linjan 10 vaunun takana n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; tulevan 4T -linjan vaunu. Kest&#228;&#228; kauan ennen kuin kaikki halukkaat ovat p&#228;&#228;sseet linjan 4 kyytiin. Per&#228;ss&#228; tulevat vaunutkin seisovat - my&#246;s l&#228;hes tyhj&#228; linjan 4T vaunu. Lopputulos: linjan 4 vaunu l&#228;hteekin k&#228;&#228;ntym&#228;&#228;n jo Kauppatorilla takaisin kohti Munkkinieme&#228;, joten kaikki matkustajat siirtyv&#228;t Aleksanterinkadulla kuitenkin takana tulevan linjan 4T vaunun kyytiin.
- raitiovaunu on juuri l&#228;hd&#246;ss&#228; pys&#228;kilt&#228;, kun vaunuun juokseva "mattimy&#246;h&#228;inen" haluaa viel&#228; kyytiin. Kuljettaja odottaa viimeist&#228; matkustajaa. Kahden pys&#228;kin kuluttua t&#228;m&#228; samainen "mattimy&#246;h&#228;inen" poistuu kyydist&#228;. Saipahan matkustaa raitiovaunulla huimat 300 metri&#228;!

Ensimm&#228;iseksi kuvattu tilanne ei onneksi toistu kovin usein, mutta j&#228;lkimm&#228;inen tilanne on liiankin yleinen. Tosin alkaa tuntumaan silt&#228;, ett&#228; liikennevaloetuudetkin tulevat raitiovaunuille nopeammin kuin matkustajien k&#228;ytt&#228;ytyminen muuttuu...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tosin alkaa tuntumaan siltä, että liikennevaloetuudetkin tulevat raitiovaunuille nopeammin kuin matkustajien käyttäytyminen muuttuu...


Erittäin tärkeä pointti! Tuo on yksi niistä asioista, jonka käytäntö meille karulla tavalla paljastaa. Suomalaisilla on käsittämätön tapa "säätää ja sählätä" pysäkeillä - ei vain poikkeustilanteissa - vaan ihan myös tavallisessa arkielämässä. Usein hämmästyttää lastenvaunukansan touhuilu väärien ovien luona ja kinastelu henkilökunnan kanssa siitä, voiko niitä vaunuja tuoda sisään kolmos- tai nelosovista vai ei... Pysäkkiviipeistä kertyy käsittämätön summa kokonaisviivettä linjan ollessa pidempää sorttia. Ja ihmiset on suorastaan "opetettu" siihenkin, että jossain Aleksilla voi missä tahansa poukkoilla vaikkapa suoraan ratikan eteen, ihan kuin ratikan tehtävänä olisi väistellä radalla pomppivia ihmisiä. Stockan luona spårille onkin jouduttu määräämään päätähuimaava nopeusrajoitus 20 km/h. Oikeissa ratikkakaupungeissa meikäkäinen pelleily (tosin kirjoitan tätä "oikeassa ratikkakaupungissa" ulkomailla)  ei monestikaan tulisi kysymykseen.

----------


## Albert

Lienee tyhmä kysymys. Mutta eikö niitä (todellisia) ratikoiden liikennevaloetuuksia voisi toteuttaa helpostikin muualla kuin ydinkeskustassa?
Vaikkapa ykkösen reitillä Käpylästä Hesarille on iso liuta valoja. 0-viive näissä ei varmaan jumiuttaisi pahasti kaupunkia.
Meidän käyttäytymiseemme matkustajina ja sitä kautta joukkoliikenteen nopeutumiseen suhtaudun toiveikkaasti. Metroliikennettä kohta 25-vuotta tarkkailleena olen jo viime vuosina huomannut pientä mutta selvää parannusta "liukuporraskäyttäytymisessä". Eihän se vielä junan matkaa nopeuta. Mutta kylläkin sitä hirvittävän pitkää matkaa, joka erottaa metrolaiturin ja maanpinnan.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei kai tuo ole tyhmä kysymys? Etuisuuksia on juurikin sitä helpompi toteuttaa, mitä yksinkertaisempi risteys ja mitä vähemmän ratikoita siellä kulkee. Keskustassa toteuttaminen siis on vaikeampaa, kun muun liikenteen ajosuuntia on monia ja ratikatkin ajavat usein moneen suuntaan. Siinä käy helposti niin, että yhden etu on toisen haitta, ja ratikat blokkaavat sekä toisiaan että autoliikennettä.

Suht helppoja 0-viive-etuuksia saataisiin käsittääkseni juuri sellaisilla osuuksilla, missä ratikoita on vähemmän. Linjat 4 ja 10 Tullinpuomista pohjoiseen ja 1 Sturenkadun ja Brahenkadun risteyksestä pohjoiseen (linjojen 1 ja 7 yhteinen osuus Mäkelänkadulla ei liene ongelma; vuoroväli on ruuhka-aikanakin kohtuullinen ja kaiken liikenteen pääsuunta on sama, suuria risteyksiä ei edes ole).

Yleisemmin 0-viive-etuuksien vaikutuksesta autoiluun: hidastuuko ja vaikeutuuko se? Jossain määrin todennäköisesti kyllä. Itsekin joudun töihin ajaessani odottamaan Munkkiniemen aukion valoissa pidempään niinä aamuina, kun nelonen sattuu tulemaan oikeaan (eli siis väärään) aikaan risteykseen. Mutta kumpi on tärkeämpää, minun yhden ihmisen pääseminen perille aiemmin vai ratikan sadan ihmisen? Niinpä.

Järkevästi toteutetut 0-viive-etuudet ja liikennevaloetuudet yleensäkin eivät toisaalta välttämättä edes hidasta autoliikennettä. Ratikalle nimittäin annetaan "vihreä" aina, mutta silloin ja vain silloin, kun se ratikka tosiaan tulee. Nythän ratikoille palaa "vihreä" vaikkei vaunua ole tulossa. Niistä viiveistä autoliikenne pääsisi kokonaan eroon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kävinpä taas kerran matkustamassa 1/1A:lla, koska linja nyt vain sattuu kiinnostamanaan enemmän kuin paljon. Joskus vertasin ykkösen ajoaikaa seiskan ajoaikaan osuudella Sturenkadun risteys - Hakaniemi, jonka nuo linjat siis ajavat eri reittejä keskenään. Ykkönen näennäisestä mutkittelevuudestaan huolimatta voitti seiskan noin minuutilla. Nyt vertasin 1A:ta bussiin 65A. Se oli helppoa havaita se bussi, koska autoksi oli sattunut JAFFA-kokomainosbussi HelB 9216. Osuudella Sofianlehto - Hakaniemi 1A oli (ainakin minulle yllätyksenä) hivenen nopeampi. Yleensä on toisteltu, kuinka Käpylän ratikka on niin toivottoman hidas verrattuna busseihin. Ei ollut ainakaan tällä kertaa. Bussien eduksi on tietenkin katsottava se, että niitä menee paljon ja pysäkillä odotteluun menee siksi keskimäärin kohtalaisen vähän aikaa. Mutta silti yksi yksittäinen bussi ei olekaan mikään raketti.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuohan oli mielenkiintoista! Minulla on samanlainen kokemus linjalta 6 Paavalin kirkolta Hakaniemeen, bussi oli yllättävän hidas Hämeentiellä, vaikka ratikalla on pysäkkejäkin enemmänä. Tuokin tietysti oli vain yksittäinen kokemus.

Todellinen sumppu ratikoilla on kuitenkin vasta Hakiksen ja keskustan välillä. Pitkälläsillalla autot hyökkäävät ratikan tielle, ja Liisankadun risteyksessä kääntyvät 1 ja 7 blokkaavat linjojen 3 ja 6 liikenteen. Sillä osuudella bussi taitaa viedä voiton.

----------


## Skurubisin

Ja jos katsoo aikataulukirjaa, kuten normaali matkustajaa tekee vertaillessaan kotona aikataulujen kanssa, niin tilanne näyttää valitettavasti tältä:
	Käpylänaukio	Hakaniementori
1A	08.12		8.29	17 min
66A	08.10		8.25	15 min
Tämä oli vaan sattumavaraisesti poimittu esimerkki.
Eli ratikka on paperilla suunnitellusti ainakin hitaampi kuin bussi.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja jos katsoo aikataulukirjaa, kuten normaali matkustajaa tekee vertaillessaan kotona aikataulujen kanssa, niin tilanne näyttää valitettavasti tältä: ... Eli ratikka on paperilla suunnitellusti ainakin hitaampi kuin bussi.


Tuossakin ero on "vain" pari minuuttia. Jos se aikatauluja katsonut matkustaja kuitenkin päättää toisella kerralla kokeilla raitiovaunua, saattaa hän huomata, että Käpylänaukion kohdalla hän tuohonkin aikaan aamuruuhkasta lähes varmuudella saa istumapaikan. Samaa en uskaltaisi luvata bussista 66A reitin tuossa vaiheessa vastaavaan aikaan. Ja kuten todettu, ajoajat ovat sittenkin hyvin lähellä toisiaan, joskus ratikka voi olla ihan pikkasen nopeampi vaikkei ehkä keskimäärin. Mikäli asiakas haluaisikin jatkaa matkaansa Hakaniemestä Rautatientorin, Kampin tai Ruoholahden suuntaan, valinta olisi tietenkin selvä (bussi voittaisi). Tosin asiakkaan matkan mahdollisesti jatkuessa Kruununhaan, Kauppatorin, Kaivopuiston tai Eiran / Punavuoren suuntaan valinta olisi selvä ratikan eduksi.

----------


## Compact

Tiistaina 5.9.2006 kello 18 alkaen pidetään Käpylän joukkoliikenneilta Käpylän koulussa (Mäkelänkatu 93), järjestäjänä ovat Käpylä-Seura ja Käpylän peruskoulun vanhempainyhdistys. Paneelikeskustelussa on arvovaltainen edustus: mm. apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Sauri, joukkoliikennelautakunnan puheenjohtaja Jessica Karhu ja HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski.

----------


## 339-DF

Ykkösen kehittäminen on taas esillä:

http://haltia.blogspot.com/

Ykkösen vieminen Linjojen kautta sekä jatko Käpylän asemalle toisivat kyllä arvatenkin koko joukon uusia matkustajia sille.

----------


## aki

Nuo pienet muutokset olisivat kyllä erittäin kannatettavia, ykkösen reitin muuttaminen kulkemaan castre`ninkadun ja toisen linjan kautta olisi perusteltua nyt kun ysi aloitti liikennöinnin ja välillä kaarlenkatu-hakaniementori on ylitarjontaa, mihinkäs käpylän aseman kääntösilmukka olisi järkevintä sijoittaa? yksi paikka voisi olla panuntien,asesepäntien ja tuusulanväylän väliin jäävä metsikkö, en kyllä ole varma onko tarpeeksi tilava paikka kääntösilmukalle.

----------


## Jusa

Hieno ajatus! 
Ainakin Käpylän asemalle, ellei Oulunkylään.
Etelässä vois miettiä kokonaan uusia linjauksia aseman kautta kiertämään, joko Mikonkatu mahdollisuutta pitkin Kauppatori -Telakkakatu -?- Hernesaari tai  Manskun kautta - Fredaa - Telakkakatu -?- Hernesaari.
Ysihän tulee menemään Simonkatua Kamppiin ja edelleen Jätkään.

----------


## heka

Onko tämä nyt esitetty Catréninkatu-vaihtoehto ennen ollutkaan esillä? Muistaakseni viime viikolla HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja totesi asiasta kysyttäessä, että Linjojen ja Hesarin ratikkaliikennettä ei ole vaikean maaston takia mahdollista yhdistää.

----------


## Alf P.

Jos Linjoja ja Hesaria ei voi yhdistää, niin miten olisi suora yhteys Sturenkatua pitkin Wallininkadun siltaa pitkin Toiselle linjalle? 

Jos 9 alkaa liikennöidä Jätkäsaareen Kampin kautta, niin silloinhan ykkönen voisi palvella eteläistä kaupunginosaa, eli Mannerheimintielle ja Korkeavuorenkadun kautta Merikadulle. Tai sitten vain Tehtaankadulle, josta ykkönen voisi jatkaa edelleen nykyiselle 1A:n päätepysäkille, tai sieltä vielä myöhemmin Hernesaareen. Näin saataisiin etelästä se kaivattu nopea yhteys Stockalle ja Rautatieasemalle.

----------


## Max

> Hieno ajatus! Ainakin Käpylän asemalle, ellei Oulunkylään.


Oulunkylä kuulostaa minustakin paremmalta, siellä kun on junan lisäksi myös Jokeri.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos Linjoja ja Hesaria ei voi yhdistää, niin miten olisi suora yhteys Sturenkatua pitkin Wallininkadun siltaa pitkin Toiselle linjalle?


Vaihtoehtona on myös laittaa 6 tuolle reitille Paavalin kirkolta lähtien ja 1 Kurvin kautta. En tiedä, olisiko se parempi, mutta vaihtoehtona se kannattaisi selvittää. Se antaisi kuitenkin periaatteessa lisää vaihtoehtoja, koska 8:lla pääsee edelleen Toukolasta Kurviin ja uusi 6:kin veisikeskustaan. Kunhan vain tuokin linja ei juuttuisi Sturenkadun ruuhkiin, jotta keskustayhteys olisi yhtä nopea kuin Kurvin kautta. Kilometrejähän ei käytännössä ole enempää. Varsinkin tilanteessa, jossa 1 jatkettaisiin esikaupunkeihin, mahdolliset tästä seuraavat nopeutukset kannattaisi antaa ennemmin sille kuin 6:lle. Viira voisi hoitaa nopean keskustayhteyden Hämeentieltä.

Eivät nämä mitään uusia aiheita ole. Kun googletin vanhaa 2:n linjaa, löysin tällaisenkin:

http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/Lopetus.htm

Mutta yhtään vanhentunut tuo ajatus ei sinänsä ole. Uudelleenjärjestelyjä vaaditaan aika laajallekin alueelle, mutta tuskin nuo bussilinjat tällä hetkellä loppuun hiottuja timantteja ovat. Ideatasolla tarvittaisiin nopea raitiotie, jotta monta rinnakkaista bussilinjaa voidaan yhdistää peräkkäiseksi helminauhaksi matka-ajan kärsimättä liikaa. Esim. 66 kulkemaan Oulunkylän kautta, 72 kulkemaan Mäkitorpantietä, 64 Oulunkyläntielle. 516 voitaisiin lopettaa, jos ratikka laitetaan Jokeri II -tunneliin (haittapuolena korpitaival). Ratikka muodostuisi sitten 64-66-516-yhdistelmästä. 67 voisi olla oma haaransa. 71 voitaisiin siirtää pois Pihlajistosta ja harventaa, kun 65 jatketaan Jokeria pitkin Pihlajistoon ja kenties Viikkiin (tämä ei olisi Viikin pääasiallinen keskustayhteys). Tästä tulisi sitten kolmas haara. Piirtelen Google-karttoja kunhan ehdin.  :Smile:  Äkkiäkö tuollaiselle laskisi karkeat kustannusvaikutuksetkin. 

Jos epäilyksiä on liikaa, voitaisiin tämäkin aloittaa Jokeri-tasoisena runkobussikokeiluna. Luultavasti nopeasti huomattaisiin, että raiteita tarvitaan väkisin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oulunkylä kuulostaa minustakin paremmalta, siellä kun on junan lisäksi myös Jokeri.


Ågeli ehdottomasti. Käpylän asema on "just in the middle of nowhere"!

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tämä nyt esitetty Catréninkatu-vaihtoehto ennen ollutkaan esillä? Muistaakseni viime viikolla HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja totesi asiasta kysyttäessä, että Linjojen ja Hesarin ratikkaliikennettä ei ole vaikean maaston takia mahdollista yhdistää.


HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja viittasi HS:n mielipidesivulla ehdotettuun linjaukseen Toiselta linjalta Alppikadulle. Tuo kääntyminen ei ratikoilta onnistu risteyksen geometrian vuoksi.

Linjaus Castréninkadun ja Kirstinkadun kautta on ollut esillä sekä HKL:n että KSV:n suunnitelmissa. Sille ei pitäisi olla teknisiä esteitä. Parissa kohdin katujen tasauksia on muutettava, mutta mitään mullistavia ja megakalliita muutostöitä tuo radanpätkä ei vaadi.

----------


## 339-DF

> ...miten olisi suora yhteys Sturenkatua pitkin Wallininkadun siltaa pitkin Toiselle linjalle?


Haasteellisin osuus tuolla radalla on Wallininkatu Toisen ja Kolmannen linjan välissä. Tuo katuosuus on yllättävän jyrkkä eikä siten ihanteellinen ratikoille. Varsinkin kääntyminen Toiselta linjalta Wallininkadulle on vaikea, muttei välttämättä mahdoton, toteuttaa. Pysäkkiä tuolle katuosuudelle ei kuitenkaan saa.

Palvelun kannalta esittämäsi linjaus olisi parempi kuin Castréninkadun rata, sillä Kulttuuritalo ja Sturenkadun eteläpää saataisiin ratikkaliikenteen piiriin. Kustannukset kuitenkin olisivat moninkertaiset verrattuna Castréninkadun rataan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ågeli ehdottomasti. Käpylän asema on "just in the middle of nowhere"!


Mun mielestä tässä on ihan hyvä edetä pala palalta. Nyky-ykkösen jatko Käpylän asemalle on investoinniltaan pieni hanke, jonka toteuttaminen voi olla hyvinkin helppoa jos virkamiehet siitä innostuvat. Ja kun sinne Käpylän asemalle saadaan ratikka, niin sittenhän se ei enää ole "in the middle of nowhere".  :Smile: 

Oulunkylän ratikkaakaan ei kannata unohtaa, mutta silloin puhutaan jo eri kokoluokan hankkeesta ja mielestäni eri asiasta kuin nykyisen ykkösen kehittämisestä. Oulunkylän spåra pitäisi ohjata Mäkelänkadulta Koskelantietä ja Oulunkyläntietä pitkin, ja se olisi oma, nykyistä bussiliikennettä korvaava linjansa. Nyky-ykkönen palvelisi edelleen Mäkelänkadun pohjoispäätä, Puu-Käpylää sekä Käpylän asemaa.

----------


## Jusa

Toisaalta jos ykkönen jätettäisiin Käpylän asemalle, niin tuskinpa Ågelilaiset siitä pitäisivät. Jatkamalla 1,5 km eteenpäin suoraa rataa Oulunkylän pääraittia, niin silloin kyllä saataisiin melkoinen osa Ågelilaisia mainion spåran käyttäjiksi, jolla pääsisi suoraan ydinkeskustaan, eikä pelkästään Kaisaniemen puistoon.

----------


## kemkim

> Viira voisi hoitaa nopean keskustayhteyden Hämeentieltä.


Jospa Hämeentiellä nykyisin kulkevia ratikkalinjoja siirrettäisiin kulkemaan Kurvista Helsinginkadulle, sieltä Karhupuistoon ja edelleen Hakaniemeen. Linjat tarjoaisivat samalla vaihtoyhteyden metroon sekä metrosta ja muualta ratikkareittien varsilta Kallion keskiosiin. Hämeentien radat varattaisiin nykyistä enemmän pikaratikkakäyttöön. Hämeentiehän sijaitsee varsin etäällä Kallion asutuksen pääosasta ja sille jäisivät edelleen bussit, siksi ratikoita voisi nykyistä enemmän ajaa Kallion sisäkaduilla.

----------


## petteri

Minusta ykkösen pahin ongelma on reititys Kauppatorille. Sinne harvalla on asiaa. 

Jos hyvin pienillä muutoksilla halutaan mennä, linjaus Pohjolankatu - Kaivokatu - Kamppi - Perämiehenkatu vaatisi alle puoli kilometriä uusia kiskoja Fredalle ja moninkertaistaisi ykkösen käyttäjämäärän. Tuon voi sitten vetää linjojen kautta jos halutaan. 

Ykkösen kääntäminen Koskelantielle ja sieltä Käpyläntietä ja Oulunkyläntietä Oulunkylän asemalle on myös yksi linjausvaihtoehto.

----------


## Kaid

> Minusta ykkösen pahin ongelma on reititys Kauppatorille. Sinne harvalla on asiaa. 
> 
> Jos hyvin pienillä muutoksilla halutaan mennä, linjaus Pohjolankatu - Kaivokatu - Kamppi - Perämiehenkatu vaatisi alle puoli kilometriä uusia kiskoja Fredalle ja moninkertaistaisi ykkösen käyttäjämäärän. Tuon voi sitten vetää linjojen kautta jos halutaan.


Tämä järjestely olisi erittäin toivottava. Oman kokemukseni mukaan yksi Helsingin raitiotielinjaston ongelmista on tällä hetkellä se, ettei Mäkelänkadulta ole nopeaa ydinkeskustayhteyttä (siis Rautatientorin/Kampin seutu) raitioteitse. Ykkönen jää Kauppatorille ja seiska kiertää tuskastuttavan pitkään Snellmaninkadun ja Aleksin kautta. Kaivokadulle (ja mahdollisesti myös Kamppiin) kulkeva ykkönen parantaisi huomattavasti Mäkelänkadun(kin) raitioliikenneyhteyksiä. Tämän siirron yhteydessä olisi syytä miettiä jonkin muun Kallion kautta kulkevan linjan siirtoa puolestaan Krunikan kautta kulkevaksi päällekköisyyksien vähentämiseksi. Valitettavasti ainoana kyseeseen taitaisi tulla kolmonen, joka myös "kärsisi" muutoksesta toista kandidaattia vähemmän. Mutta kolmosta kun ei tunnetusti saa mennä muuttelemaan...

----------


## MrArakawa

> Oulunkylän ratikkaakaan ei kannata unohtaa, mutta silloin puhutaan jo eri kokoluokan hankkeesta ja mielestäni eri asiasta kuin nykyisen ykkösen kehittämisestä. Oulunkylän spåra pitäisi ohjata Mäkelänkadulta Koskelantietä ja Oulunkyläntietä pitkin, ja se olisi oma, nykyistä bussiliikennettä korvaava linjansa. Nyky-ykkönen palvelisi edelleen Mäkelänkadun pohjoispäätä, Puu-Käpylää sekä Käpylän asemaa.


Eikö ykkönen voisi jatkaa Panuntieltä (Käpylän asemalta) Mäkitorpantietä pitkin Oulunkylään. Tällä reitillä olisi varmaan matkustajia runsaan kerrostaloasutuksen ansiosta, kun taas Oulunkyläntien varrella on vain joukko puutaloja. Samalla bussit 64 ja 69 voitaisiin uudelleen järjestellä.

----------


## Resiina

Piirtelin ajankuluksi kartalle eri reittivaihtoehtoja

----------


## SD202

> Minusta ykkösen pahin ongelma on reititys Kauppatorille. Sinne harvalla on asiaa.


1:llä pääsee kyllä erittäin lähelle ydinkeskustaa. Senaatintorin pysäkki on aika kaupungin sydämessä. Kyllä siitä pääsee kävelemällä lähelle jo melko montaa keskustan kohdetta.

----------


## teme

> Piirtelin ajankuluksi kartalle eri reittivaihtoehtoja


Mielenkiintoisia, mites Hämeentien yhteys?

Piirustelin hyvin karkealla tasolla itsekin. Oheisessa kuvassa linja 1 punaisella ja linja 2 sinisellä. Päättäri ja kilpien vaihto Oulunkylän asemalla.

----------


## Max

Ajelinpa eilen 1A:lla Liisankadulta Velodromille (ensimmäinen matkani Mannella muuten). Meno oli ihan toivottoman hidasta aina Mäkelänkadulle kääntymiseen asti, pahimpina sumppuina juuri Liisankatu, jossa autojen seassa odoteltiin kai paritkin liikennevalot, ja sitten Sturenkatu, jossa sama toistui. En kauheasti ihmettele käpyläläisiä, jotka valitsevat mieluummin bussin keskustamatkalleen.

Mitähän muuten Liisankadulle aiotaan tehdä, kun Laajasalon raitiotie käynnistyy? Nykysysteemi näyttää aika toivottomalta tehokkaan raitioliikenteen kannalta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitähän muuten Liisankadulle aiotaan tehdä, kun Laajasalon raitiotie käynnistyy? Nykysysteemi näyttää aika toivottomalta tehokkaan raitioliikenteen kannalta.


Enpä ole kuullut muusta kuin risteysjärjestelyiden parantamisesta.

Mitähän tuollaiselle kapealle mukulakivikadulle 600 000:n asukkaan kaupungissa *pitäisi* tehdä, jos ratikan kulkua halutaan parantaa? Esimerkkejä on Eurooppa pullollaan, ja Helsingistä odottelen vain selityksiä, miksi mitään ei voi tehdä.

----------


## teme

> Mitähän muuten Liisankadulle aiotaan tehdä, kun Laajasalon raitiotie käynnistyy? Nykysysteemi näyttää aika toivottomalta tehokkaan raitioliikenteen kannalta.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että Liisankatu suljetaan autoilta välillä Snellmannikatu - Unioninkatu.

Jos minulta kysyttäisiin: Kaivokatu suljetaan kokonaan autoilta, Kaisaniemenkatu - Unioninkatu -Siltasaarenkatu muutetaan joukkoliikennekaduksi.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että Liisankatu suljetaan autoilta välillä Snellmannikatu - Unioninkatu.


Liisankadun voisi sulkea tuolla välillä henkilöautoilta ja pysäköinniltä vaikka saman tien. Välttämättömälle autoliikenteelle on olemassa vaihtoehtoiset reitit. Myös pysäköinti tuolla pätkällä haittaa tarpeettomasti jalankulkijoiden ja joukkoliikenteen sujuvaa kulkua.

Myös koko Unioninkadun ja Kaisaniemenkadun risteyksen voisi silloin järjestää sujuvammaksi.

Menee sivuun ykkösen reitiltä, mutta suosittaisin Simonkadun - Urho Kekkosen kadun rauhoittamista kevyelle liikenteelle ja raitiovaunuille. (Ai minnekö pannaan 18, 55, 65A ja 66A? No ne pitäisi tietysti saada raitiolinjoiksi! Ja niin ne kuin muutkin sporat koko reitillään omille, autottomille kaistoilleen!)

----------


## vristo

Ajelin eilen iltapäivällä huvikseeni ykkösellä tarkoituksenani kulkea ensi kerran mm. välipalamannen kyydissä ja onnistuinkin siinä (HKL 165). Mäkelänkadulla tullessani takaisin keskustan suuntaan kiinnitin huomiota raitiovaunu vierellä kulkeviin autojonoihin ja täpötäysiin busseihin; mm. täydessä istumalastissa ollut (muutamia seisoviakin matkustajia) h72:sen telibussi ohitti ratikan, jossa olin kyydissä. Minun lisäkseni tässä pitkässä raitiovaunussa oli kymmenkunta matkustajaa. Käpylän suuntaan kulkupelinä oli ollut pätkä-manne (HKL 153), jossa sentään oli reilumpi kuorma.

Missä on vika, että Mäkelänkadun bussit keräävät tällaisia kuormia, kun pitkät ratikat suhaavat ko. kadun keskellä puolityhjinä?

Ei kai vain bussi olekin suosittu joukkoliikenneväline; tällaisia ajatuksia minulle on pikku hiljaa syntynyt ajaessani linjoja h64 ja h67, joiden suosion vuorokauden ajasta riippumatta vankkaa ja olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että jälkimmäinenkin noista tulisi telittää mitä pikimmiten. Alan olla myös vahvasti sitä mieltä, että juuri telibussi yhdistettynä riittävän tiheään ja tasaiseen vuoroväliin, koko päivän, taitaa olla kaupunkibussiliikennettä optimaalisimmilaan. 

Tämä testini avasi myös silmäni ja näin aivan selvasti, ettei Mäkelänkadun koko bussiliikennettä saada millään ahdettua ykkösiin tai sitten ratikan yksikkökokojen on oltava huomattavasti suuremmat. Liityntäterminaalit kaupunkijunaan Käpylässä ja metroon Sörkassa. Nykyinen helsinkiläinen ratikka ei voi toimia nopeana runkomaisena joukkoliikennevälineenä, koska se on liian hidas siihen; bussit täysinä painelevat ohi ja purkavat suurimmat lastinsa juurikin metro- tai kaupunkiratojen asemille.

Mites? Voisiko Sörkkassa olla jonkin bussiterminaali, jolloin bussien ei tarvitsisi ajaa tukkoiseen keskustaan saakka, vaan pääsisivät heti Sörkan metroaseman tuntumasta keräämään uutta porukkaa vietäväksi?

----------


## aki

> Missä on vika, että Mäkelänkadun bussit keräävät tällaisia kuormia, kun pitkät ratikat suhaavat ko. kadun keskellä puolityhjinä?
> 
> Tämä testini avasi myös silmäni ja näin aivan selvasti, ettei Mäkelänkadun koko bussiliikennettä saada millään ahdettua ykkösiin tai sitten ratikan yksikkökokojen on oltava huomattavasti suuremmat. Liityntäterminaalit kaupunkijunaan Käpylässä ja metroon Sörkassa. Nykyinen helsinkiläinen ratikka ei voi toimia nopeana runkomaisena joukkoliikennevälineenä, koska se on liian hidas siihen; bussit täysinä painelevat ohi ja purkavat suurimmat lastinsa juurikin metro- tai kaupunkiratojen asemille.
> 
> Mites? Voisiko Sörkkassa olla jonkin bussiterminaali, jolloin bussien ei tarvitsisi ajaa tukkoiseen keskustaan saakka, vaan pääsisivät heti Sörkan metroaseman tuntumasta keräämään uutta porukkaa vietäväksi?


Mäkelänkatua kulkevat bussithan keräävät valtaosan matkustajistaan muualta kuin Mäkelänkadun varrelta, kuten Pakila,Maunula,Torpparinmäki,Oulunkylä,Pukinmäki jne. ykkönenhän ei palvele näitä alueita eikä bussimatkustajan ole mitään järkeä vaihtaa ratikkaan Mäkelänkadulla kun kerran bussilla pääsee suoraan keskustaan.
Jos ykkösen reittiä jatkettaisiin Käpylän asemalle ja siitä tehtäisiin tiheästi liikennöivä linja, vuoroväli esim. 5min. niin silloin voitaisiin joitakin linjoja katkaista Käpylän asemalle, tällaisia olisivat mm. 51,62,64 ja 67, linjojen 51 ja 67 osalta ongelmaksi muodostuisi Tuusulanväylän ja Asesepäntien liittymä joka on varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan tukkoinen. Samalla ykkösen reittiä kannattaisi muuttaa siten että joka toinen vuoro ajaisi Sörnäisten kautta Hakaniemeen ja joka toinen A-tunnuksella nykyistä reittiä Kallion kautta. 

Voisi olla aika vaikea toteuttaa bussiterminaalia Sörkkaan kun ei ylimääräistä tilaa oikein ole, miten bussit pääsisivät järkevästi kääntymään nykyiseltä metroaseman purkupysäkiltä takaisin paluusuuntaan?

----------


## GT8N

Käyn nyt viimeisiä viikkoja Helsingin luonnontiedelukiota ja viimeisimmän lähes kolmen vuoden aikana olen seurannut aitiopaikalta Mäkelänkadun liikenteen "toimivuutta".

Mäkelänkadun liikenteen pääongelma on se, että liikenteen runkoväylänä toimiva raitiotie on vajaakäytöllä sekä sen liikennöintiajat ovat täysin puutteelliset. Varteenotettavaa raitioliikenteen runkolinjaa ei ole. 1 ja 1A ei yksinkertaisesti vie sinne, minne valtaosa ihmisistä haluaa. He haluavat käyttää seuraavia pysäkkejä:
 Päijänteentie (Helpompi vaihto lyhyellä kävelyllä Hämeentielle Sörnäisten epäonnistuneiden pysäkkijärjestelyjen välttämiseksi) Sörnäinen (vaihto metroon idän ja lännen suuntaan, myös Kustaa Vaasantien suuntaan sekä ratikoihin 6 ja 8) Rautatientori sekä Kamppi (ydinkeskusta jatkoyhteyksineen) 

Todellisten liikennevaloetuuksien puute sekä bussiliikenteeseen nähden lähes kaksinkertainen pysäkkimäärä hidastavat matkaa. Raitiovaunut eivät myöskään pysty kaahaamaan ja ohittelemaan toisiaan jatkuvasti.

Mäkelänkadun bussirallin poistoon tarvitaan ensimmäisenä siis moderni raitiotie (rata, pysäkit, todelliset valoetuudet, yli 40m raitiovaunut jne.), mutta sekään ei auta, jos sitä ei käytetä tai linjat eivät palvele matkustajia. 1/1A kulkuajat ovat siedettäviä vain ruuhka-aikana, mutta ei silloinkaan houkuttelevia, kun samaan aikaan busseja ajaa ohitse jatkuvassa letkassa. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella vuorovälit raitioliikenteessä eivät palvele käyttäjiä. Sekä ilta- ja viikonloppuliikenteen täydellinen puute on omiaan vähentämään käyttäjiä. Bussit kun yksinkertaisesti tarjoavat täysin ylivoimaisen palvelun viikon ympäri, raitiovaunut ajavat muutaman kerran "jonnekin".

Turhat vaihdot eivät auta mitään. Kuka täyspäinen matkalla keskustaan ensin vaihtaa ykkösestä seiskaan ja sen jälkeen kutoseen, kun bussilla pääsee suoraan ilman vaihtoja (ja _liikennevaloissa_) odottelua? Totta, jos raitiovaunua vaihtaisi Hakaniemessä riittäisi yksi vaihto, mutta vaikka ykkösen kierto kallion kautta ei ole juuri lainkaan hitaampi Sörnäisten kautta kulkemiseen verrattuna, ihmiset mieltävät psykologisesti kierron oleellisesti hitaampana. Lisäksi tärkeät vaihtopaikat sivuutetaan, joten ykkönen ei siis käytännössä ole kenellekään Mäkelänkatua kulkevalle mikään vaihtoehto. Toki jos haluaa Mannerheimintielle tai Ruoholahteen, on vaihto kasiin urheilutalolla ihan järkevää, mutta varsinkin ykkösen pitkän vuorovälin sekä raitioliikenteen yleisen epäsäännöllisyyden vuoksi turhauttavaa ja monen mielestä "liian hankalaa". Ihmiset kulkevat mielummin keskustan kautta (ehkä myös metroa hyödyntämällä).

Nykyisellään bussiliikenne palvelee kohtalaisesti, mutta siinäkin on paljon ongelmia. Ruuhka-aikana autoja tulee jatkuvassa virrassa, mutta kesipäivällä ja iltaisin sekä muina hiljaisina aikoina epäsäännöllisyys korostuu. On täysin yleistä, että yli kymmeneen minuuttiin ei tule yhtään autoa ja sitten tulee neljä peräkkäin. Vika on aikataulujen tahdittomuudessa, mutta myös epätasaisesta vuorotarjonnasta johtuvassa matkustajien kasaantumisessa. Ensimmäinen auto pysähtelee kaikilla pysäkeillä ja kulkee usein tuulilasikuormassa myöhästyen jatkuvasti lisää, samaan aikaan kun perässä kulkee lähes tyhjiä autoja, jotka eivät pääse edelle joko poisjäävien matkustajien (pysäkin vapautumisen odottelu), liikennevalojen tai muun syyn vuoksi. 

Kuljettajarahastus sekä varsinkin matkalippujen kanssa hierominen venyttää hitaiden ovien kanssa pysäkkiaikaa juuri sen verran, että autoliikenteelle suunnitellun valorytmin takia joka pysäkin jälkeen vihreät menevät nenän edestä, joten matka-aika vaihtelee 5-11 min pelkästään Vilhonvuoren ja Koskelantien ristyksen välillä matkustajien käyttäytymisen ja muun liikenteen vuoksi.

Matkustajien logiikka käyttää busseja on erikoinen. Seutulinjat pelottavat matkustajia kolminumeroisella linjanumerolla sekä 70v muista poikkeava pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen (mm. Vilhonvuoressa pohjoisen suuntaan) vähentää matkustajakuormia. Siten edellä mainitut ovat minulle "pikalinjoja" joita käytän usein, sillä ne ovat usein merkittävästi nopeampia. Vastapainona varsinkin 64, 65A, 66A ja 67 vetää matkustajia magneetin tavalla. Toki osalle ne ovat ainoita linjoja, jotka kelpaavat, mutta se, miksi 613N ei joillekin kelpaa matkalla Koskelantien risteyksestä Vilhonvuoreen, mutta perässä tuleva, täydempi ja jo myöhässä oleva 66A kyllä kelpaa, on mielenkiintoinen asia.

Kun Kampin raitiotie valmistuu, on 66A:n kanssa päällekkäistä raitioverkkoa Käpylänaukiolta Salmisaareen. Rataverkon sekä raitioliikenteen eurooppalaiselle tasolle saattamisen lisäksi tulisi Pohjolanaukiolta rakentaa rata Oulunkylään, (jokerille). Samoin myös radan rakentaminen Käpylänaukiolta Maunulaan, (jokerille) luo pohjan runkolinjalle, jolta on hyvät vaihtoyhteydet. Vattuniemen tulevan liityntäliikenteen ongelman ratkaisu olisi hyvinkin yhteys niin Lauttasaaren metroasemalle, kuin muuallekin kantakaupunkiin runkolinja Vattuniemi - Lauttasaaren asema - Salmisaari - Kamppi - Rautatieasema - Hakaniemi - Sörnäinen - Käpylä - Maunula. Eli 66A:n nosto raiteille. Tätä tukisi myös toinen runkolinja Oulunkylä - Käpylä - Mäkelänkatu - Sturenkatu - Ooppera - Kamppi - Jätkäsaari. Edellisten lisäksi 1/1A tietekin kulkisi joka päivä entistä ehompana Linjojen kautta.

Siten Mäkelänkadulta pääsisi raitiovaunulla sinne, minne ihmiset haluavat. Samalla kalliin ja heikommin palvelevan bussirallin voi lopettaa katkaisemalla valtaosan bussilinjoista Maunulan tasalle. Raitiovaunujen runkoverkossa on siis Mäkelän kadun laadukkaamman liikenteen avain. Se, miksi sitä ei haluta käyttää, on mielenkiintoisempi juttu.

----------


## vristo

> . Voisi olla aika vaikea toteuttaa bussiterminaalia Sörkkaan kun ei ylimääräistä tilaa oikein ole, miten bussit pääsisivät järkevästi kääntymään nykyiseltä metroaseman purkupysäkiltä takaisin paluusuuntaan?


Niin, ehkäpä se nykyisellään olisi hankalaa tosiaankin. Pitäisi koko alue miettiä uudelleen; joku Kurvin alueen rumimpia rakennuksia pitäisi purkaa ja rakentaa bussiterminaalein kokonaan uudestaan  :Wink:  . Hongkongissa bussiterminaalit on yleisesti sijoitettu mm. kauppakeskusten alle tai niiden alle, katutasoon.

Tuossa Kaisaniemen putkirikon aikana ohjasin kuitenkin matkustajat aktiiviseti (kuuluttamalla selkeästi) vaihtamaan metroon jo Sörkassa (ja myös Hakaniemessä), koska tuolloin jopa 50% h67:n linjasivun matka-ajasta kului välillä Hakaniemi-Kaisaniemenranta-RT. Tämä ei tokikaan ole normaalitilanne ja tuolloinhan myöskään raitiolinjoja ei kulkenut Kurvista Rautatientorille päin. Yllättävän hienosti kuitenkin Sörkka toimi tilapäisenä "vaihtoterminaalina" ja bussini (siis h67) lähes tyhjeni siellä (toki osittain aktiivisin toimintani ansiosta).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:00 ----------

Mutta yhtä mieltä olen siitä, että suunta: Maunula, Länsi-Pakila, Torpparinmäkin ansaitsisi jotain tehokkaampaa joukkoliikennettä kuin nykyinen bussiralli. Samaten Itä-Pakilan suunta. Vähitään se, että noille alueelle liikennöitäisiin vain telibusseilla ja tiheällä, tasatahtiaikataululla koko päivän. Mutta pidemmällä tähtäimelle raideliikenteen kaltainen runkolinja joihinkin alueen keskuksiin olisi kyllä tarpeen. Metrolinja Pasilasta Maunulan kautta lentoasemalle on yksi tällaisia suunnitelmia. Onko muita?

----------


## hylje

Ilmeisesti on käymässä niin, että Lauttasaaren heilurilinjat pätkäistään Länsimetron sinne jatkuttua Rautatientorille.

Kasin päättäri siirtyy lähivuosina pois Salmisaaresta Jätkäsaareen.

Kampin läpi on tulossa raitiotie, joka myötäilee 65/66:n reittiä.

Palapelistä puuttuu vielä yksi pala, Käpylän raitiotien pidentäminen vähintään Oulunkylään. Tällöin ykkönen voidaan viedä pois Etelä-Helsingistä, jota palvelisi uusi Korkeavuorenkadun ratikka, päättää kaupungissa Salmisaareen ja pohjoisessa vähintään Oulunkylään. Joskus myöhemmin sitten Linjojen kautta Sturenkadulle, kun rata rakennetaan.

Nopeuttamistoimien avulla tätä uutta ykköstä voidaan lisäksi syöttää useissa kohti olemassaolevilla bussilinjoilla. Ennen ykkösen rinnakkaislinjoja pohjoisessa ei kannata näitä syöttöpainotteisia linjoja lakkauttaa kokonaan, ruuhkavuorot kylläkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Missä on vika, että Mäkelänkadun bussit keräävät tällaisia kuormia, kun pitkät ratikat suhaavat ko. kadun keskellä puolityhjinä?


Aki ja GT8N selvittivät tämän asian jo. Pohjolanaukiolla olisi hyvin tilaa liityntäliikenteen asemalle niin, että metron tapaan bussimatkustajat pakotettaisiin vaihtoihin. Tai voitaisiin heidät pakottaa vaihtamaan Käpylän asemalla juniinkin. Sillä tavoin Mäkelänkadulla olisi yhtä vähän busseja kuin on nyt Itäväylällä. Mutta tämä optio on varattuna unelmiin Viikin tai Lentökentän turhista metroista. Kumpaakaan tuskin koskaan tehdään, mutta silti ne estävät joukkoliikenteen terveen kehittämisen. Sen vuoksi Käpylän rataa ei saa jatkaa ja haaroittaa vieressä oleville asuinalueille, joista osa näkemistäsi busseista tulee ja menee.

Osalla matkustajistahan olisi mahdollisuus tehdä metrot Oulunkylässä tai Käpylässä eli vaihtaa juniin. Se, ettei tätä tapahdu on vain osoitus liityntäliikenteen suosiosta, joka on lähes nolla kun suora yhteys vaan on tarjolla.




> Alan olla myös vahvasti sitä mieltä, että juuri telibussi yhdistettynä riittävän tiheään ja tasaiseen vuoroväliin, koko päivän, taitaa olla kaupunkibussiliikennettä optimaalisimmilaan.


Mäkelänkadun päässä olevan Käpylänaukio-nimisen pysäkin vuoromäärä arkisin klo 78 on 67 bussia. Nykyinen keskipaikkamäärä busseissa on n. 70, eli tarjontaa on 4700 matkustajalle. Se on kaukana optimaalisesta joukkoliikenteestä, jos sellaista hoidetaan minkäänlaisilla busseilla. Kustannukset ovat luokkaa 1,5-kertaiset verrattuna ratikkaan, eikä alle minuutin vuorovälillä ole mahdollista ylläpitää täsmällistä liikennettä. Sen sijaan ratikalla tuo hoituu 24 minuutin vuorovälillä, jolloin todellisin valoetuuksin voidaan pitää täsmällistä palvelua.




> Tämä testini avasi myös silmäni ja näin aivan selvasti, ettei Mäkelänkadun koko bussiliikennettä saada millään ahdettua ykkösiin tai sitten ratikan yksikkökokojen on oltava huomattavasti suuremmat.


Eipä tietenkään kuuteen ratikkavuoroon tunnissa, ei yksittäinen HKL:n ratikka ihan 10 bussin kapasiteettia vastaa. Mutta 2 minuutin vuorovälillä Mäkelänkadun radan kapasiteetti on 200 bussia eli 3-kertainen nykyiseen tarjontaan nähden.




> Nykyinen helsinkiläinen ratikka ei voi toimia nopeana runkomaisena joukkoliikennevälineenä, koska se on liian hidas siihen;


Helsingin raitioliikenne kokonaisuutena onkin parhaimmillaan 1960-luvun tasolla, kun sen kehittäminen on ollut poliittisista syistä kiellettyä. Olethan itsekin nähnyt muualla, mitä on nykyaikainen raitioliikenne, etkä varmastikaan epäile, etteikö se peittoa Mäkelänkadun bussiliikenteen mennen tullen.




> ...bussit täysinä painelevat ohi ja purkavat suurimmat lastinsa juurikin metro- tai kaupunkiratojen asemille.


Ei kuitenkaan Mäkelänkadulla, kuten jo edellä kirjoitin vaihtohalukkuudesta Oulunkylässä tai Käpylässä.

Rautatientorille päätyvät matkustajat tuskin vaihtavat siellä junaan. Linjaston puutteiden vuoksi kantakaupungin länsipuolelle menevät varmaankin vaihtavat Sörkässä metroon, kun muutakaan järkevää tapaa ei ole kun linjaston keskellä on Kampin, Asema-aukion ja Rautatientorin muodostama reikä. Kantakaupungin itäpuolelle matkaavat purkautuvat useilla tarjolla olevilla pysäkeillä ennen Rautatientoria, ja tarjolla on myös monipuoliset vaihtomahdollisuudet ratikoihin.




> Mutta pidemmällä tähtäimelle raideliikenteen kaltainen runkolinja joihinkin alueen keskuksiin olisi kyllä tarpeen. Metrolinja Pasilasta Maunulan kautta lentoasemalle on yksi tällaisia suunnitelmia. Onko muita?


Runkorata, kiitos, mutta ei runkolinjaa, joka merkitsee liityntäjärjestelmää, pakkovaihtoja, korkeita kustannuksia ja huonoa palvelua. Halvemmalla kuin mitään metroa voi rakentaa esikaupunkien raitioverkkoa, joka tarjoaa vaihdottomia yhteyksiä eli hyvää palvelua laajalle alueelle.

Antero

----------


## aki

Näin se vaan on että ainoa keino saada ihmiset käyttämään liityntää tehokkaasti on pakottaminen siihen, eli suorien bussiyhteyksien lopettaminen. Kehittelin ykkösen reittiä vielä pidemmälle, mikäli ykkösen rataa jatkettaisiin Käpylän asemalle ja toisessa päässä linjaa jatkettaisiin Rautatientorin ja Kampin kautta Ruoholahdenkatua Länsiterminaaliin, näin ysi voitaisiin jatkaa Kolmikulmasta Merikadulle ja Munkkisaareen. Uusi ykkönen olisi hyvin kuormitettu linja kummassakin päässä kun länsiterminaalista tulisi laivamatkustajat ja käpylässä liityntäbusseista ratikkaan vaihtavat ihmiset. Miinuksena olisi pitkä yhteinen osuus seiskojen kanssa Mäkelänkadulta Hakaniemeen. Tässä hahmotelmassa metro kulkee jo Lauttasaareen jolloin linja 66A voidaan lakkauttaa ja linja 62 on korvattu nykyisellä ilta/vkl.linjalla 66 Länsi-Pakila-Maunula-Käpylän asema.   

1 Käpylän asema-Sörnäinen-Rautatientori-Kamppi-Länsisatama
vuoroväli ruuhkassa 5min, päivällä/illalla 10min
ajo-aika n 40-45min
vaunutarve nykyisin 9, uusi ykkönen: 18-20 

51 Konala-Maunula-Käpylän asema
vuoroväli ruuhkassa 12 min, päivällä/illalla 20min
ajo-aika n. 26min
autotarve nykyisin 10, liitynnässä: 6

64 Itä-Pakila-Käpylän asema
vuoroväli ruuhkassa 12min, päivällä/illalla 20min
ajo-aika n. 10min
autotarve nykyisin 6, liitynnässä 3

66 Länsi-Pakila-Maunula-Käpylän asema
vuoroväli ruuhkassa 15 min, päivällä/illalla 20min
ajo-aika n. 13min
autotarve nykyisin 12, liitynnässä 3

67 Torpparinmäki-Käpylän asema
vuoroväli ruuhkassa 10min, päivällä/illalla 15min
autotarve nykyisin 12, liitynnässä 5

67X Torpparinmäki-Rautatientori
vuoroväli ruuhkassa 20min
autotarve nykyisin 2, liitynnässä 4

Kaikkiaan autotarve vähenisi nykyisestä 46:sta 21:een, Keskustaan menisi edelleen linjat 65,67X,70V ja 72 sekä kaikki seutulinjat.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Matkustajien logiikka käyttää busseja on erikoinen. Seutulinjat pelottavat matkustajia kolminumeroisella linjanumerolla


Itse kun 90-luvulla suhasin Käpylän aseman pysäkiltä mäkelänkadulle säännöllisesti, päästin seutulinjat ohi jonkinlaisena kohteliaisuutena: ajattelin, että kaukaa tulevilla on oikeus päästä pikalinjallaan lujaa ja itse voin mennä sen muutaman pysäkin ihan hyvin seuraavallakin. Paitsi jos oli kiire tai sunnuntai-ilta, nousin kyllä heti ensimmäiseen bussiin.




> Voisi olla aika vaikea toteuttaa bussiterminaalia Sörkkaan kun ei ylimääräistä tilaa oikein ole, miten bussit pääsisivät järkevästi kääntymään nykyiseltä metroaseman purkupysäkiltä takaisin paluusuuntaan?


Hämeentien Kurvista etelään voisi vaikka sulkea yksityisautoilta. Sehän ei periaatteessa ole läpiajokatu mistään mihinkään, joten merkittävää haittaa ei pitäisi koitua kuin alueen asukkaille (jotka tuskin vastustaisivat). Mutta ei kadun leveys taitaisi silti ihan riittää bussiterminaaliksi(?), kun ratikka kuitenkin menee keskeltä.

----------


## vristo

Helsingin keskustan alueellehan on suunnitteilla ns. ympäistövyöhyke, joka voisi edesauttaa sähköisen ja vähäpäästöisen joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä. Tämä vyöhyke ei tosin koskisi busseja. Kuitenkin nykyisellään melkoisen ahdas Rautatientori busseineen kaipaisi kyllä kehittämistä.

----------


## Eppu

> 1 Käpylän asema-Sörnäinen-Rautatientori-Kamppi-Länsisatama
> vuoroväli ruuhkassa 5min, päivällä/illalla 10min
> ajo-aika n 40-45min
> vaunutarve nykyisin 9, uusi ykkönen: 18-20 
> 
> 51 Konala-Maunula-Käpylän asema
> vuoroväli ruuhkassa 12 min, päivällä/illalla 20min
> ajo-aika n. 26min
> autotarve nykyisin 10, liitynnässä: 6
> ...


Tämä kaikki vaikuttaa minusta melko pätevältä ratkaisulta, paitsi että kyllähän tuo 66:n vuoroväli voisi ruuhkassa olla myös 10 min, jolloin jokaiselta ykköseltä on vaihtoyhteys joko 66:een tai 67:aan. Yhdellä lisäautollahan tuo saataisiin kuitenkin aikaiseksi...

----------


## kuukanko

Kutosen esimerkki Hämeentiellä näyttää, että keskustaan menevään ratikkaan riittää matkustajia, vaikka ratikan vuoroväli ja nopeus eivät pärjäisikään busseille.




> Osalla matkustajistahan olisi mahdollisuus tehdä ”metrot” Oulunkylässä tai Käpylässä eli vaihtaa juniin. Se, ettei tätä tapahdu on vain osoitus liityntäliikenteen suosiosta, joka on lähes nolla kun suora yhteys vaan on tarjolla.


Miten niin ei tapahdu? Käypä katsomassa joku aamu Oulunkylässä, kun Itä-Pakilasta tuleva bussi tulee aseman kohdalle. Bussista vaihtaa kymmeniä matkustajia junaan.

----------


## Miska

> Osalla matkustajistahan olisi mahdollisuus tehdä metrot Oulunkylässä tai Käpylässä eli vaihtaa juniin. Se, ettei tätä tapahdu on vain osoitus liityntäliikenteen suosiosta, joka on lähes nolla kun suora yhteys vaan on tarjolla.


Käpylän aseman houkuttelevuutta vaihtopaikkana heikentää selvästi se, että puolet kaupunkiradan junista ohittaa sen pysähtymättä. Mikäli Käpylässä pysähtyisi junia ruuhka-aikoina 5 min välein, voittaisi keskustaan mennessä junaan vaihtamalla noin 5 - 10 minuuttia. 

Käpylässä voisi olla vaihtoterminaali, jossa pohjoisesta tulevien bussien matkustajat voisivat vaihtaa Mäkelänkadun runkoratikkaan tai kaupunkiradan juniin. Pisaran myötä matka-ajat kantakaupunkiin lyhenisivät selvästi. Osa ratikkalinjoista voisi ulottua Käpylän pohjoispuolellekin, mutta ihan kaikkia bussilinjoja tuskin olisi järkevää korvata ratikoilla Käpylän pohjoispuolella.

----------


## late-

> mutta ihan kaikkia bussilinjoja tuskin olisi järkevää korvata ratikoilla Käpylän pohjoispuolella.


Ei järkevää eikä oikein mahdollistakaan. Anteron ehdottama 2 minuuttiakin on kovin tiheä vuoroväli, jos halutaan oikeasti ajaa ripeää raitioliikennettä tuossa ympäristössä. 3 minuuttia vielä menettelee, joten siltä pohjalta voisi olla teknisesti mahdollista tehdä 3 linjaa 10 minuutin vuorovälein. Toisaalta keskustan päässä tahtoo olla jo nyt ahdasta.

Joka tapauksessa Mäkelänkadun käytävässä raitioliikenteen konsepti ei nyt ole kohdallaan. Tiheän bussiliikenteen takia ratikan ei minusta kannata toimia lyhyiden matkojen välineenä, vaan pysäkkivälit ja muut järjestelyt pitäisi viedä runkolinjatasolle. Tietysti edellytyksenä on, että samalla toteutetaan sellainen linjasto, jolle on käyttäjiä.

Jos ykkönen linjataan Kurvin kautta, niin jätetäänkö Sturenkadun nykyinen rataosuus pelkäksi vararaiteeksi ja jätetään se palvelu bussilinjalle 51? Vai löytyykö jokin luonteva poikittaisyhteys? Pienen matkustajamäärän linjoja ei kannata ratikalla ajaa eikä niitä eritoten kannata tuoda keskustan tukkoisille osuuksille.

----------


## Jusa

> Jos ykkönen linjataan Kurvin kautta, niin jätetäänkö Sturenkadun nykyinen rataosuus pelkäksi vararaiteeksi ja jätetään se palvelu bussilinjalle 51? Vai löytyykö jokin luonteva poikittaisyhteys?


Käpylä station - Sturenkatu - Linjat - Ydinkeskusta,  joko via Kamppi tai vapautuvaan Kolmikulmaan.

----------


## heka

Hämeentien-Mäkelänkadun ratikkaliikenne on tuskastuttavan hidas. Kuten on aiemminkin todettu, ykkönen voi olla jopa seiskaa nopeampi välillä Hagis-Mäkelänkadun/Sturenkatu. Matkustin yhtenä päivänä 7B:lla Pasilan asemalta Senaatintorille. Hieman aikaisemmin samasta paikasta lähtenyt 7A tuli vastaan Aleksi 13 kohdalla. Kohtuudella sujuva Mansku näköjään kompensoi kiertelyn Länsi-Pasilassa. Äkkiseltään en keksi muuta syytä kuin huonommin toimivat liikennevalot. Nämä pitäisi saada kuntoon ennen kuin mitään järkevää voi tuolla suunnalla kehittää.

----------


## teme

> Ei järkevää eikä oikein mahdollistakaan. Anteron ehdottama 2 minuuttiakin on kovin tiheä vuoroväli, jos halutaan oikeasti ajaa ripeää raitioliikennettä tuossa ympäristössä. 3 minuuttia vielä menettelee, joten siltä pohjalta voisi olla teknisesti mahdollista tehdä 3 linjaa 10 minuutin vuorovälein. Toisaalta keskustan päässä tahtoo olla jo nyt ahdasta.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa Mäkelänkadun käytävässä raitioliikenteen konsepti ei nyt ole kohdallaan. Tiheän bussiliikenteen takia ratikan ei minusta kannata toimia lyhyiden matkojen välineenä, vaan pysäkkivälit ja muut järjestelyt pitäisi viedä runkolinjatasolle. Tietysti edellytyksenä on, että samalla toteutetaan sellainen linjasto, jolle on käyttäjiä.


Minusta Mäkelänkadun pikaradalla olisi aika luontevasti kolme haaraa:
- Pohjolankatua Käpylään ja mahdollisesti edelleen Oulunkylään
- Tuusulanväylän maakäytävässä (länsipuolta) Käskynhaltijantielle ja edelleen Maunulaan päin Raide-Jokeria
- Ja tuosta mahdollisesti vielä Tuusulanväylän länsipuolta (Kehä I pääsee näppäristi ali Jaakonkunnaantietä) pohjoiseen Torpparinmäkeen ja sieltä edelleen esimerkiksi Siltamäkeen (70T) tai lentokentälle päin.

Lisäksi on tietenkin se Sofianlehdon haara. Joku pohjoisesta tulevista linjoista voi kääntyä Pasilaan, ja/tai Sturenkadun kautta Mannerheimintielle/Runeberginkadulta (taas se 70T), jolloin vapautuu tilaa seiskalle tai Sofianlehdosta tulevalle linjalle.

Tuossa kuviossa tekisin seuraavat pysäkkijärjestelyt:
- Käpylänaukion pysäkki Pohjolankadun puolelle
- Koskelankadun risteys ja Pyöräilystadion pois, Sofianlehdon kulkeva ratikka tai bussi korvaa
- Uintikeskus on myös vähän tarpeeton
-  Hattulantien pysäkki veke: Rautalammintie on aika lähellä, ja taas etelässä Päijänteentie on melkein helpompi kun ei tarvitse mennä Sturenkadun yli.

----------


## risukasa

> - Koskelankadun risteys ja Pyöräilystadion pois, Sofianlehdon kulkeva ratikka tai bussi korvaa
> ...
> -  Hattulantien pysäkki veke: Rautalammintie on aika lähellä, ja taas etelässä Päijänteentie on melkein helpompi kun ei tarvitse mennä Sturenkadun yli.


Ennemmin Rautalammintien pysäkki pois. Hattulantie on keskeisemmällä paikalla kahden ison väylän risteyksessä.

Samoin Koskelantien risteys on liian tärkeässä paikassa, siinä on vaihto monelle poikittaisbussilinjalle, sen sijaan uhrattakoon Kimmontie.

----------


## ultrix

> - Tuusulanväylän maakäytävässä (länsipuolta) Käskynhaltijantielle ja edelleen Maunulaan päin Raide-Jokeria


Tuollaisissa raitiotien sijoituksissa on huomattava sellainen pikkuseikka kuin eritasoliittymät. Niiden geometria voi pahimmillaan tehdä mahdottomaksi raitiotien sijoittamisen rampin poikki, joten turvallisinta on motariraitiotie sijoittaa "perinteiseen tapaan" ajoratojen väliin, ja johtaa siltoja/alikulkuja pitkin kävely-yhteydet.

----------


## teme

> Ennemmin Rautalammintien pysäkki pois. Hattulantie on keskeisemmällä paikalla kahden ison väylän risteyksessä.


Ja se on nimenomaan siksi huonolla paikalla. Sturenkadun estevaikutus on suuri, eli sen ja vielä puolikkaan Mäkelänkadun ylittäminen työlästä ja aikaa vievää. Minusta ylipäänsä kannattaa välttää pysäkkien sijoittamista kahden vilkkaan kadun risteykseen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> - Tuusulanväylän maakäytävässä (länsipuolta) Käskynhaltijantielle ja edelleen Maunulaan päin Raide-Jokeria


Käpylän asemalle asti yksi vaihtoehto olisi myös Osmontie (ja -polku). Se on leveä ja lähes tyhjä, eli siitä voisi helposti lohkaista puolet ratikkakiskoille. Jos idea on jatkaa Käpylän aseman jälkeen länteen, tuo on tosin huono reitti, koska aseman pohjoispuolelle voi tulla sumppu. Bonuksena kuitenkin saiis ratikan Käpylän aseman "varsinaiseen päähän".

----------


## teme

> Tuollaisissa raitiotien sijoituksissa on huomattava sellainen pikkuseikka kuin eritasoliittymät. Niiden geometria voi pahimmillaan tehdä mahdottomaksi raitiotien sijoittamisen rampin poikki, joten turvallisinta on motariraitiotie sijoittaa "perinteiseen tapaan" ajoratojen väliin, ja johtaa siltoja/alikulkuja pitkin kävely-yhteydet.


Kieltämättä on joskus käynyt mielessä että miksei Mäkelänkadun, ja vaikka Kustaa Vaasankadunkin, kiskot voisi jatkua moottoritien keskellä. Tuusulanväylä olisi pohjoiseen mentäessä moottoritien alikulkujen kohdalla kaksi aika luontevaa pysäkinpaikkaa, Kansantie Kehä I eteläpuolella ja Piikintie sen pohjoispuolella. Molemmilla puolin myös suht hyvin asukkaita, koska Tuusulanväylä sinänsä valitettavasti kulkee keskellä asutusta. Eli siis rata sukeltaisi motarin alle kourussa ja pysäkki olisi alikulun kohdalla.

Mutta mitenkä sitten sujuisi liittymä Jokerin kiskoille, ylös Käskyhaltijantielle? Tämä on se kääntöpuoli, eli sieltä keskeltä motaria pitäisi päästä jotenkin poiskin.

----------


## hylje

Moottoritien joukkoliikennejärjestelyt ovat olleet toistaiseksi korkeintaan ikäviä, tyypillisesti olemattomia. Nopean (sn 100?) ratikan motarille sijoittaminen on toisaalta jo helpompaa kuin bussien, koska ovet voivat olla molemmin puolin. 2-puolisesti ovitetut bussit ovat jo vähän hankalampia erinäisistä syistä..

Itse olen miettinyt, että varattaisiin 6m moottoritien keskeltä ratikan kiskoparille ja reunapuomeihin. Pysäkkien kohdalla lisäksi 2-3m leveä korotettu saareke. Ajoratoja työnnetään reunoja kohti, reunakaistaleesta voisi tinkiä paikoitellen. Katuverkkoon liitytään nostamalla raidepari sillalla ylikulun tasolle (ja takaisin). Ratikat ja katu kohtaavat liikennevalo-ohjatussa tasoristeyksessä. Alikulussa pitää olla tarkemmat järjestelyt, koska näkyvyys on seinien takia heikompi.

Eipä ole halpaa lystiä, mutta pitäisi olla suhteellisen halpaa ajatellen että palvelu vastaa likimain lähijunaa.

----------


## risukasa

> Ja se on nimenomaan siksi huonolla paikalla. Sturenkadun estevaikutus on suuri, eli sen ja vielä puolikkaan Mäkelänkadun ylittäminen työlästä ja aikaa vievää. Minusta ylipäänsä kannattaa välttää pysäkkien sijoittamista kahden vilkkaan kadun risteykseen.


Miten se helpottaa risteävän kadun linjoille vaihtamista, että siirretään pysäkki entistä kauemmaksi?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten se helpottaa risteävän kadun linjoille vaihtamista, että siirretään pysäkki entistä kauemmaksi?


Ihmettelen samaa. Rautalammintien pysäkin jättäminen ja Hattulantien poistaminen ei millään tavoin hyödytä ketään. Näkee sen jo omin silminkin matkustajamäärien kertaluokkaerosta. Sen verran monta kertaa on tullut käytettyä, että uskon pääseväni kohtalaiseen tilastolliseen varmuuteen asiasta. Hiljaiseen aikaan Rautalammintie yleensä ohitetaan tyhjänä, kun Hattulantiellä on aina noin kolme kyytiinnousijaa.

Ja jos Sturenkatu pitää ylittää, pitää se ylittää, oli pysäkki missä tahansa. Jompi kumpi pitää jättää, ja molemmat ovat samalla puolella Sturenkatua. Tuskin kovin moni silti siinä vaihtaa Mäkelänkadulta Sturenkadulle. Ja Mäkelänkadun bussipysäkithän ovat myös kaikki samalla puolella Sturenkatua kuin ratikkapysäkitkin.

Ja Rautalammintien älyttömyydestä kertoo sekin, että pohjoisen suunnan bussipysäkkiryppään kauimmaisin pysäkki on lähempänä Rautalammintietä kuin Hattulantietä (mikä siis kertoo siitä, kuinka typerän lyhyt pysäkkiväli se on).

----------


## teme

> Miten se helpottaa risteävän kadun linjoille vaihtamista, että siirretään pysäkki entistä kauemmaksi?


Mille risteäville linjoille?

----------


## risukasa

> Mille risteäville linjoille?


Kuten tapauksessa Mäkelänkatu - Koskelantie. Koskelantiellä kulkee monta tärkeää poikittaislinjaa.




> Ja Rautalammintien älyttömyydestä kertoo sekin, että pohjoisen suunnan bussipysäkkiryppään kauimmaisin pysäkki on lähempänä Rautalammintietä kuin Hattulantietä (mikä siis kertoo siitä, kuinka typerän lyhyt pysäkkiväli se on).


Varsinkin lehtikelillä tuo pysäkkiväli on naurettava. Vaunun ehtii saada hädin tuskin liikkeelle niin pitää alkaa jo jarruttaa. Kun Mäkelänkadulla olisi tuota baanaa missä voisi ajaa 50 ... 80km/h:kin jos pysäkkivälit sallisivat.

----------


## teme

> Kuten tapauksessa Mäkelänkatu - Koskelantie. Koskelantiellä kulkee monta tärkeää poikittaislinjaa.


Koskelantiellä toki on useitakin linjoja, mutta tarkoitin Sturenkatua. Varmaan joku siitä menee, mutta en äkkiseltään keksi yhtään bussilinjaa joka kääntyisi Hämeentieltä Sturenkadulle, Mäkelänkadulta kääntyville voi vaihtaa muillakin pysäkeillä. Kaukoliikenteen vuorot toki ajaa Sturenkatua.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:42 ----------




> Jos ykkönen linjataan Kurvin kautta, niin jätetäänkö Sturenkadun nykyinen rataosuus pelkäksi vararaiteeksi ja jätetään se palvelu bussilinjalle 51? Vai löytyykö jokin luonteva poikittaisyhteys? Pienen matkustajamäärän linjoja ei kannata ratikalla ajaa eikä niitä eritoten kannata tuoda keskustan tukkoisille osuuksille.


En tiedä onko se ratikan vai bussin paikka, mutta yhteydet Hämeentieltä Meilahteen tai Mannerheimintien pohjoispäähän on surkeat. Siellä on kuitenkin Meilahden sairaala-alue, Jäähalli, Kelan ja muiden isojen laitosten ja yritysten konttoreita, esim. KTL tai YIT Tilkan lähellä.

 Tarkoitan siis väliä Paavalin kirkko - Töölön tulli, esimerkiksi niin että on tulossa pohjoisesta bussilla. Vaihtoehtona on kävellä Mäkelänkadulla ja nousta seiskaan ja vaihtaa sitten vaikka 58:n, tai Kävellä Kansaneläkälaitoksen pysäkiltä. Tai vaihtaa 58:n Aleksiskivenkadulla, tai jossain pohjoisempana Tiedelinjaan. Kaikki kiertää Pasilan kautta. Tietenkin voi mennä Hakaniemeen ja sieltä esim. 54:lla, mutta sekin tekee mutkaa. Sama juttu Alppilassa.

Eli voisi olla ratikka Paavalin Kirkko - Porvoonkatu - Nordenskjiöldinkatu - Mannerheimintie ja siitä edelleen Munkkiniemeen tai Pikku-Huopalahteen. Paha sanoa onko tuolle kysyntää kun oikein mitään tarjontaa mihin verrata ei ole.

----------


## aki

> Koskelantiellä toki on useitakin linjoja, mutta tarkoitin Sturenkatua. Varmaan joku siitä menee, mutta en äkkiseltään keksi yhtään bussilinjaa joka kääntyisi Hämeentieltä Sturenkadulle, Mäkelänkadulta kääntyville voi vaihtaa muillakin pysäkeillä. Kaukoliikenteen vuorot toki ajaa Sturenkatua.


Sturenkatua ajaa linja 70T mutta mielestäni pointti ei ole se kuinka monta linjaa Sturenkatua ajaa vaan kysymys on pysäkkien sijainnista, on tosiasia että Hattulantien pysäkki sijaitsee liikenteellisesti keskeisemmällä paikalla kuin Rautalammintien pysäkki ja käyttäjämäärä tällä pysäkillä on suurempi kuin Hattulantien pysäkillä, miksi siis tulisi poistaa paremmin ihmisiä palveleva pysäkki? Järkevintä olisi poistaa Kimmontien, pyöräilystadionin ja Rautalammintien pysäkit. Pyöräilystadionin pysäkiltä on pitkä kävelymatka Kätilöopiston sairaalalle ja suurin osa Sofialehdon alueelle menevistä käyttää linjaa 65A, Uintikeskuksen pysäkkiä en kuitenkaan poistaisi koska sitä käyttää ykkösen lisäksi seiskat ja pysäkki palvelee hyvin uintikeskuksen asiakkaita.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:31 ----------




> En tiedä onko se ratikan vai bussin paikka, mutta yhteydet Hämeentieltä Meilahteen tai Mannerheimintien pohjoispäähän on surkeat. Siellä on kuitenkin Meilahden sairaala-alue, Jäähalli, Kelan ja muiden isojen laitosten ja yritysten konttoreita, esim. KTL tai YIT Tilkan lähellä.
> Tarkoitan siis väliä Paavalin kirkko - Töölön tulli


Paavalin kirkolta pääsee Meilahteen esim. bussilla 70T tai 8:n ratikalla joista voi vaihtaa esim. Töölöntorilla linjoihin 14,14B,18,39,41,45 ja 205 tai jo aiemmin linnanmäen kohdalla linjalle 53. En näe järkevänä perustaa uutta raitiolinjaa esittämällesi reitille, sen sijaan hieman vastaavanlaista linjaa Arabiasta Meilahteen on jo eri ketjussa pohdittu ja siitä kai on jokin selvityskin jo tehty? Linjan ideahan oli korvata nykyisen hitaan 506:n liikennettä välillä Arabia-Pasila-Meilahti.

----------


## teme

> Sturenkatua ajaa linja 70T mutta mielestäni pointti ei ole se kuinka monta linjaa Sturenkatua ajaa vaan kysymys on pysäkkien sijainnista, on tosiasia että Hattulantien pysäkki sijaitsee liikenteellisesti keskeisemmällä paikalla kuin Rautalammintien pysäkki ja käyttäjämäärä tällä pysäkillä on suurempi kuin Hattulantien pysäkillä, miksi siis tulisi poistaa paremmin ihmisiä palveleva pysäkki?


Niinpäs meneekin 70T, mulla menee sen reitti aina sekaisin 70V:n kanssa, eli muistelin että se kääntyy Mäkelänkadulle. Jos siinä Hattulantiellä on enemmän matkustajia, niin se on toki vastaansanomatona. Toisaalta jos minä olisin Mäkelänkadun varressa Sturenkadun eteläpuolelle korttelinkin verran, niin melkein kävelisin Päijäänteentien pysäkille; matka on reilu kaksi sataa metriä, samaan suuntaan kuin todennäköisesti olisin menossa, eikä tarvitse odottaa ensin yksissä valoissa Sturenkadun yli ja sitten toisissa Mäkelänkadun yli.




> Uintikeskuksen pysäkkiä en kuitenkaan poistaisi koska sitä käyttää ykkösen lisäksi seiskat ja pysäkki palvelee hyvin uintikeskuksen asiakkaita.


Ongelma on minusta siinä ettei sillä oikein muita käyttäjiä olekaan, ehkä Itä-Pasilasta joku kävelee? Mäkelänrinteen pysäkille ei kuitenkaan ole kuin parisataa metriä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:19 ----------




> Paavalin kirkolta pääsee Meilahteen esim. bussilla 70T tai 8:n ratikalla joista voi vaihtaa esim. Töölöntorilla linjoihin 14,14B,18,39,41,45 ja 205 tai jo aiemmin linnanmäen kohdalla linjalle 53. En näe järkevänä perustaa uutta raitiolinjaa esittämällesi reitille, sen sijaan hieman vastaavanlaista linjaa Arabiasta Meilahteen on jo eri ketjussa pohdittu ja siitä kai on jokin selvityskin jo tehty? Linjan ideahan oli korvata nykyisen hitaan 506:n liikennettä välillä Arabia-Pasila-Meilahti.


Niin siis vaihtamalla Oopperan kohdalla joka kiertää ja on hidasta. Vitonen on minusta vähän eri juttu, pointtini on että on tarpeetonta kierrättää jokaikinen poikittaislinja Pasilan kautta. Tuo poikittaislinja tosin saattaisi sopia paremmin bussille, eli voi olla että ratikalla ei matkustajamäärä riittäisi.

----------


## Jusa

> Eli voisi olla ratikka Paavalin Kirkko - Porvoonkatu - Nordenskjiöldinkatu - Mannerheimintie ja siitä edelleen Munkkiniemeen tai Pikku-Huopalahteen. Paha sanoa onko tuolle kysyntää kun oikein mitään tarjontaa mihin verrata ei ole.


Pasilan aseman kautta varmaan kysyntää olisi

----------


## hylje

Pasilan aseman kautta Meilahteen menevä ratikka nielisi myös 58B:n ruuhkakuormia Pasilan länsipuolella. Aika täyttä on sielläpäin, mitä itse tarkkaillut.

Itäpuolella en niinkään tiedä, vähintäänkin houkuttelevuus kasvaa työpaikka-alueena, kun matka Pasilaan nopeutuu. Kenties jo yliopiston opiskelijat miehittäisivät linjan...

Jatkossa tälläinen linja voisi varmaan korvata jonkin poikittaisbussilinjan lähes kokonaan. 59?

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuljettajarahastus sekä varsinkin matkalippujen kanssa hierominen venyttää hitaiden ovien kanssa pysäkkiaikaa juuri sen verran, että autoliikenteelle suunnitellun valorytmin takia joka pysäkin jälkeen vihreät menevät nenän edestä


Ensimmäinen asia joka Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä pitää parantaa välittämästi, on kuljettajarahastuksesta luopuminen.  Sen säilyttämiselle ei ole olemassa enää minkään laisia perusteita.   Vaikka käytttäisi bussia kaksi kertaa vuodessa , niin silloinkin voi hankkia arvolla ladatun matkakortin.

Martti Salomaa

----------


## teme

Toki joo Pasila on keskeinen reitti poikittaisliikenteelle, minusta Helsingissä on vaan joku Pasila-obsessio. Pasilassa pysähtyy nyt kaikki lähijunat, puolisen tusinaa tiheähkö bussilinjaa, ja kaksi ratikkalinjaa. On noita nyt muitakin poikittaisväyliä.

Mutta palatakseni alkuperäiseen aiheeseen, eli ykköseen. Tulee siitä Pasilasta mieleen että voisihan se Käpylän ratikka kääntyä Pasilaankin. Eli vaikka niin että yhdistetään ykkönen ja seiska:
1 Käpylä - Pasila - Töölö - Aleksi - Kauppatori
7 Erottaja - Aleksi - Hakaniemi - Kurvi - Pasila - Meilahti

----------


## risukasa

> Ongelma on minusta siinä ettei sillä oikein muita käyttäjiä olekaan, ehkä Itä-Pasilasta joku kävelee? Mäkelänrinteen pysäkille ei kuitenkaan ole kuin parisataa metriä.


Tärkein käyttö näyttää tuolle pysäkille olevan se, että jos myöhästyy ratikasta Radanrakentajantiellä, niin sen ehtii juosta kiinni Uintikeskuksella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tärkein käyttö näyttää tuolle pysäkille olevan se, että jos myöhästyy ratikasta Radanrakentajantiellä, niin sen ehtii juosta kiinni Uintikeskuksella.


Kellosiltahan on sitten toinen turhake seiskan reitillä, jonka voisi poistaa joka tapauksessa. Mutta jos Uintikeskus halutaan säilyttää, voisi Radanrakentajantien taas siirtää sata metriä lännemmäksi, jolloin se palvelisi niitä Kellosillankin käyttäjiä, sen lisäksi että pysäkki olisi kiihdytyksiä ajatellen paremmassa sijainnissa risteyksessä, johon muutenkin pitää jarruttaa. Jos taas Uintikeskus poistetaan, siirtoa ei ehkä kannata tehdä (tai voisi tehdä sata metriä itään). Samalla voisi tietysti ykkösenkin Uintikeskuksen ja Pyöräilystadionin yhdistää samaan tapaan kuin busseilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:29 ----------




> Tärkein käyttö näyttää tuolle pysäkille olevan se, että jos myöhästyy ratikasta Radanrakentajantiellä, niin sen ehtii juosta kiinni Uintikeskuksella.


Seiskaa pystyy melkein kyllä seuraamaan Pasilan asemalta juoksemalla vaikka Sturenkadulle asti. Vähän valoista ja kunnosta riippuen. Eikä nyt ihan kirjaimellisesti seuraamalla, koska juosten voi oikaista aika paljon. Mutta kerran olen tainnut ratikan juosta kiinni juuri tuolle Rautalammintielle, kun olen nähnyt sen Hattulantielle tulevan.

70T:n voi myös mainiosti juosta Kangasalantieltä Elimäentielle kiinni aamuruuhkassa, kun se jumittaa Mäkelänkadun liikennevaloissa helposti parikin valokierrollista.

----------


## vristo

Tänäänkin minua hämmästytti Mäkelänkadun sekä Hämeentien varrella olevien bussipysäkkien suosion määrä. Eteenkin Helsingin keskustan suuntaan. Ykkönenhän ei tietysti tänään kulje, mutta silti esimerkiksi Mäkelänkadun monilla pysäkeillä sekä Kurvin-, Haapaniemen- ja jopa Hakaniemen pysäkeillä seisseet ja bussiini pyrkineet matkustajat määrät osoittivat ainakin mullle, että bussin suosio on vielä runsasta. Ajoin bussilinjaa h67 kokopäivän. 

Pointtini on se, että Kurvistakin kulkee ratikoita keskustaan, jotka nekin näyttivät oleva suosittuja, mutta silti suosiota riitti myös samaan suuntaan meneville bussilinjoilla; siis kymmeniä ihmisiä vaikkapa Kurvin pysäkillä keskustaan päin.

Lauantai on tietysti yksi vilkkaimpia markkinapäiviä ja se näkyi mm. Kampin Keskuksessa tuossa illansuus; minulle tuli mieleeni joku joulu tai vastaa, kun väkeä oli liikkeellä niin maan perusteellisen paljon. Kolmosten ratikkakin tuli ihan "turvoksiin" Kampin pysäkiltä ja ylipäällisiin joukkoliikennevälineisiin tuntui olevan tunkua enemmän kuin yleensä.

----------


## Chae-chu

> Tänäänkin minua hämmästytti Mäkelänkadun sekä Hämeentien varrella olevien bussipysäkkien suosion määrä. Eteenkin Helsingin keskustan suuntaan. Ykkönenhän ei tietysti tänään kulje, mutta silti esimerkiksi Mäkelänkadun monilla pysäkeillä sekä Kurvin-, Haapaniemen- ja jopa Hakaniemen pysäkeillä seisseet ja bussiini pyrkineet matkustajat määrät osoittivat ainakin mullle, että bussin suosio on vielä runsasta. Ajoin bussilinjaa h67 kokopäivän.


Itse teen usein niin, että jos ratikan tuloon menee vielä pitkään (>5min) nappaan itselleni bussin. Kurvissa tuo on ihmeellisempi juttu sillä se bussipysäkki on ihan erillään ratikkapysäkeistä, täytyy ylittää (tai alittaa!) tie tai kaksi että pääsee sinne ja silti se on jotenkin kaukana. Varsinkin siihen aikaan kun Rautatientorille menee busseja parin minuutin välein, on bussi parempi vaihtoehto kuin jäädä odottelemaan että milloinhan se ratikka tuleekaan, varsinkin talviaikaan kun spora saattaa olla monia minuutteja vielä aikataulustaan myöhässä. Ja toisaalta taas, jotkut tykkäävät busseista enemmän kuin ratikoista. Monet kaverini matkustavat aina metrolla jos mahdollista, itse suosin mieluummin kevyempää raitioliikennettä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> silti esimerkiksi Mäkelänkadun monilla pysäkeillä sekä Kurvin-, Haapaniemen- ja jopa Hakaniemen pysäkeillä seisseet ja bussiini pyrkineet matkustajat määrät osoittivat ainakin mullle, että bussin suosio on vielä runsasta.


Kokonaiskuvan saamiseen pitäisi kuitenkin tietää, kuinka moni niistä matkustajista oli odottamassa 65A:ta ja 55:tä. Ne ovat oikeasti ihan erityisasemassa Hämeentien bussien joukossa ja tarjoavat sellaista palvelua, jota ratikat eivät tarjoa ja monessa mielessä myös sellaista, jota metro ei tarjoa. Vai tarkoitatko nyt nimenomaan niitä matkustajia, jotka myös poimit 67:n kyytiin?

----------


## vristo

> Vai tarkoitatko nyt nimenomaan niitä matkustajia, jotka myös poimit 67:n kyytiin?


Tarkoitan nimenomaan sellaisia matkustajia, jotka odottavat Kurvin pysäkillä mennäkseen korkeintaan Rautatientorille saakka; kuten mulla eilen juuri ne ihmiset, jotka tietysti tähtäävät ensimmäiseen paikalle tuleeseen bussiin, tällä kertaa mun ohjastama h67 osui siihen sopivimmin.

Mun pointtini tässä taas on se, että pitkiä esikaupunkibussilinjoja käytyään Helsingin keskustassa verrattaen lyhyisiin matkoihin, aivan raitiovaunujen tapaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tarkoitan nimenomaan sellaisia matkustajia, jotka odottavat Kurvin pysäkillä mennäkseen korkeintaan Rautatientorille saakka; kuten mulla eilen juuri ne ihmiset, jotka tietysti tähtäävät ensimmäiseen paikalle tuleeseen bussiin, tällä kertaa mun ohjastama h67 osui siihen sopivimmin.
> 
> Mun pointtini tässä taas on se, että pitkiä esikaupunkibussilinjoja käytyään Helsingin keskustassa verrattaen lyhyisiin matkoihin, aivan raitiovaunujen tapaan.


Ehkäpä juuri siksi, että bussilla pääsee todennäköisemmin ja nopeammin perille kuin ratikalla. Jos bussi rikkoutuu, se erittäin harvoin estää muiden bussien kulkemisen toisin kuin...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

Eikö tässä pitäisi mieluummin ihmetellä, että miten ratikoilla matkustaa kukaan, kun busseja menee niin tiheään. Puhumattakaan metrosta, joka sekin menee busseja harvemmin ja sen lisäksi pitää vielä kävellä yhden pysäkkivälin verran maan alle että pääsee edes pysäkille. Ja toisessa päässä sama toisinpäin. Mutta kuitenkaan kaikki eivät matkusta busseilla, vaikka teorian mukaan pitäisi.

Eli käytäntö osoittaa, että ihmiset antavat arvoa raideliikenteen matkustusumukavuudelle, eikä sitä voita bussien määrällisesti parempi tarjonta.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Eikö tässä pitäisi mieluummin ihmetellä, että miten ratikoilla matkustaa kukaan, kun busseja menee niin tiheään.


Nekin ovat kokemukseni mukaan nykyään myöskin melkoisen täysiä välillä Kurvi-RT-Kamppi (vrt. edellinen kokemukseni kolmosesta, joka oli aivan "turvoksissa"). Ovatkohan ihmiset alkaneet käyttää aiempaa enemmän joukkoliikennettä vai onko se vain tämän hieman "poikkeuksellisen" talven ja sen aiheuttaman jonkinasteisen luotettavuusongelman tulosta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ovatkohan ihmiset alkaneet käyttää aiempaa enemmän joukkoliikennettä vai onko se vain tämän hieman "poikkeuksellisen" talven ja sen aiheuttaman jonkinasteisen luotettavuusongelman tulosta?


Veikkaan poikkeuksellista talvea. Ihmiset eivät saa autojaan liikkeelle lumikinoksista, kun eivät omista lapioita. Eikä keskustassa ole parkkihallien lisäksi käyttökelpoista pysäköintitilaa. Tyhjiin kadunvarsiruutuihin ei moni uskalla, kun ne ovat auraamattomat.

Olisi tietenkin mukava, jos ihmiset voisivat nyt pakosta huomata, että voihan ihan hyvin liikkua joukkoliikenteelläkin. Mutta ei se tietenkään kivalta tunnu, jos on kovin ruuhkaista.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Nekin ovat kokemukseni mukaan nykyään myöskin melkoisen täysiä välillä Kurvi-RT-Kamppi (vrt. edellinen kokemukseni kolmosesta, joka oli aivan "turvoksissa"). Ovatkohan ihmiset alkaneet käyttää aiempaa enemmän joukkoliikennettä vai onko se vain tämän hieman "poikkeuksellisen" talven ja sen aiheuttaman jonkinasteisen luotettavuusongelman tulosta?


Sekin varmaan vaikuttaa kun RT metroasema on kiinni.

----------


## vristo

> Sekin varmaan vaikuttaa kun RT metroasema on kiinni.


Tämä on tietysti aivan totta ja onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä RT:n metroaseman käyttöönoton vaikutus matkustajatapoihin ja -määriin.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Tänäänkin minua hämmästytti Mäkelänkadun sekä Hämeentien varrella olevien bussipysäkkien suosion määrä. Eteenkin Helsingin keskustan suuntaan... Pointtini on se, että Kurvistakin kulkee ratikoita keskustaan, jotka nekin näyttivät oleva suosittuja, mutta silti suosiota riitti myös samaan suuntaan meneville bussilinjoilla; siis kymmeniä ihmisiä vaikkapa Kurvin pysäkillä keskustaan päin.


Olisikohan kyseessä mukavuuskerroin eli askelten säästäminen ja katujen ylittämisen välttäminen. Tyyliin "miksi raahautuisin maan alle metroon, kun pintaliikenteen pysäkki on lähempänä" ja "miksi odottelisin (ehkä useammissakin valoissa) päästäkseni ratikkapysäkille kadun keskelle, kun bussipysäkki on ihan mukavasti tässä jalkakäytävän reunassa".

Olen monesti ihmetellyt, miksi raitiovaunukiskojen pitää olla aina kadun keskellä, vaikka matkustajille monesti kadun reuna olisi mukavampi. Onko kyseessä juoni, jolla reunakaistasta saadaan tilaa autojen pysäköinnille? Vai jonkinlainen vuosisatainen muinaisjäänne ajalta ennen autoja, kun koko katu oli jalankulkualuetta ja yksiraiteinen (molempiin suuntiin ajettava) rata oli luontevaa sijoittaa keskelle eikä toiseen reunaan?

----------


## teme

> Olisikohan kyseessä mukavuuskerroin eli askelten säästäminen ja katujen ylittämisen välttäminen. Tyyliin "miksi raahautuisin maan alle metroon, kun pintaliikenteen pysäkki on lähempänä" ja "miksi odottelisin (ehkä useammissakin valoissa) päästäkseni ratikkapysäkille kadun keskelle, kun bussipysäkki on ihan mukavasti tässä jalkakäytävän reunassa".


Henkilökohtaisesti, kyllä. Jos tulen Kurvin pysäkille bussilla (esim. 74) joka jää Hakaniemeen, niin en minä ainakaan jaksaa keskustaan päästäkseni ylittää kahta katua puhumattakaan metroon laskeutumisesta. Vaihto ratikkaan on muutenkin luontevampi Hakaniemessä.




> Olen monesti ihmetellyt, miksi raitiovaunukiskojen pitää olla aina kadun keskellä, vaikka matkustajille monesti kadun reuna olisi mukavampi. Onko kyseessä juoni, jolla reunakaistasta saadaan tilaa autojen pysäköinnille? Vai jonkinlainen vuosisatainen muinaisjäänne ajalta ennen autoja, kun koko katu oli jalankulkualuetta ja yksiraiteinen (molempiin suuntiin ajettava) rata oli luontevaa sijoittaa keskelle eikä toiseen reunaan?


Olisikohan johtunut jakeluliikenteestä joka pysähtyi kadun reunaan? Nyttemmin se on toki käytössä parkkipaikkana ja jakeluliikenne on jalkakäytävällä. 

Joka tapauksessa, kun kiskoja uusitaan niin toivoisi että niitä siirrettäisiin kadun reunaan. Tämä olisi myös kumipyöräliikenteeen etu. Esimerksi jos Mannerheimintien kiskot olisi länsireunalla, niin itäpuolen risteyksiä voisi korvata liikenneympyröillä. Esimerkiksi Reijolankatu, Toivonkatu, Töölönlahdenkatu, Postikatu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen monesti ihmetellyt, miksi raitiovaunukiskojen pitää olla aina kadun keskellä, vaikka matkustajille monesti kadun reuna olisi mukavampi. Onko kyseessä juoni, jolla reunakaistasta saadaan tilaa autojen pysäköinnille? Vai jonkinlainen vuosisatainen muinaisjäänne ajalta ennen autoja, kun koko katu oli jalankulkualuetta ja yksiraiteinen (molempiin suuntiin ajettava) rata oli luontevaa sijoittaa keskelle eikä toiseen reunaan?


Taitaa olla muinaisjäänne, jota on helppo käyttää nykyään autojen juonena.  :Wink: 

Historia on ollut kuten kirjoitit. Mutta ennen autoilun aikaa keskellä oleva ratikan rata oli turvallisuuskysymys, koska vaarallisin liikenne oli siten mahdollisimman kaukana taloista. Autoilu on kääntänyt asian päälaelleen ja myös tehnyt kadun keskellä olevan pysäkin saavuttamisen vaikeaksi.

Nykyään pidän parhaina ratkaisuina joko leveän kadun jakamista raideliikenteen ja muun liikenteen puoliskoihin tai sitten raideliikenteen ja autoilun sijoittamista eri kaduille. Epäsymmetrinen katutilan jakaminen vaan tuntuu olevan arkkitehdeille liian vaikea aihe. Puistokatujen ja bulevardien symmetria on toki kaunista, mutta autoilu ei oikeasti sovi kummillekaan. Joten mitä väliä on kaupunkikuvalla, jos kerran kumminkin päästetään autot pilaamaan maisema.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen monesti ihmetellyt, miksi raitiovaunukiskojen pitää olla aina kadun keskellä, vaikka matkustajille monesti kadun reuna olisi mukavampi. Onko kyseessä juoni, jolla reunakaistasta saadaan tilaa autojen pysäköinnille? Vai jonkinlainen vuosisatainen muinaisjäänne ajalta ennen autoja, kun koko katu oli jalankulkualuetta ja yksiraiteinen (molempiin suuntiin ajettava) rata oli luontevaa sijoittaa keskelle eikä toiseen reunaan?


Yksi syy on se, että kääntyminen risteävälle kadulle on helpompaa (suuremmat kaarresäteet) kun kiskot ovat keskellä. Tämä oli yksi keskikaistoja suosivista perusteluista, kun Jokerin kiskoja sijoitettiin katutilaan.

Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä ratikkakiskot soveltuisivat nähdäkseni hyvin kadun itäreunaan, ja kääntyminen Helsinginkadullekin varmaan sujuisi. Mutta Nordenskiöldinkadun risteyksessä tulisikin sitten ongelmapaikka vastaan.

----------


## Resiina

> Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä ratikkakiskot soveltuisivat nähdäkseni hyvin kadun itäreunaan, ja kääntyminen Helsinginkadullekin varmaan sujuisi. Mutta Nordenskiöldinkadun risteyksessä tulisikin sitten ongelmapaikka vastaan.


Hmm... mahtuisiko paremmin jos ratikkakiskot siirrettäisiin Nordenskiöldinkadun pohjois puolelle ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Hmm... mahtuisiko paremmin jos ratikkakiskot siirrettäisiin Nordenskiöldinkadun pohjoispuolelle ?


Kyllä varmaan, mutta sitten tulee ahdas kääntö Pasilan suuntaan, ja Reijolankadulta tulevat autot ajaisivat molemmissa suunnissa ratikkakaistojen yli.

Eteläpuolella Nordenskiöldiä ratikat välttäisivät vilkkaat risteykset (Reijola, Pasila, Savo), ja kääntyminen Viipurinkadullekin sujuisi kaiketi aika hyvin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Eteläpuolella Nordenskiöldiä ratikat välttäisivät vilkkaat risteykset (Reijola, Pasila, Savo), ja kääntyminen Viipurinkadullekin sujuisi kaiketi aika hyvin.


Nordeskjoldinkatu eteläreunalla ja Mansku länsireunalla, niin tuohan toimisi. Suurin osa Töölöön/Töölöstä matkustajista taitaa tulla pysäkeille lännestä, eli sikälikin länsipuoli olisi parempi. Bonuksena vielä ratikkahallikin olisi helposti vieressä.

Risteyksiä on tietenkin vähän enemmän, mutta suurimmassa osassa niistä autot odottavat valoissa kauan pääsyä Manskulle, joten ratikan päästäminen aina ohi ei olisi myöskän mikään ongelma.

Tämä alkaa nyt mennä jo toisen ketjun aiheeseen: http://jlf.fi/f20/346-mannerheiminti...-nopeuttaminen

----------


## wade

Tuli tuossa äsken Mäkelänkatua 650:lla huristellessa mieleen, että miksei ykkösestä voisi tehdä aamuyöraitiolinjaa? Onko sille jokin hyvä syy, ettei raitiolinjoja ajeta öisin? Kello 1.45 Rautatientorilta lähteneestä 650:sta oli meinaan jo puolet jäänyt pois kyydistä Mäkelänkadun loppuun mennessä.

Sikäli mikäli ykkösestä tehtäisiin tällainen aamuyöraitiolinja, sen reittiä voisi muuttaa niin, että se menisi Sörnäisten kautta ja päätepysäkkinä toimisi esimerkiksi Spårakoff-pysäkki Rautatientorin laidalla tai sitten raitiolinja 9:n päätepysäkki.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Kun raitioliikenteen palveleman alueen ulkopuolelle kulkee runsaasti bussiliikennettä myös yöaikaan eikä busseissa ole varsinaisesti kapasiteetista pulaa, on taloudellista hyödyntää näiden kauemmas menevien linjojen tarjontaa myös raitioliikenteen palvelualueella. Raitiolinjoilla on yöliikennettä niille alueille, jonne ei kulje kauemmas vievää bussiliikennettä, kuten Kallio, Katajanokka, Munkkiniemi ja eteläinen kantakaupunki.

----------


## teme

> Kyllä varmaan, mutta sitten tulee ahdas kääntö Pasilan suuntaan, ja Reijolankadulta tulevat autot ajaisivat molemmissa suunnissa ratikkakaistojen yli.
> 
> Eteläpuolella Nordenskiöldiä ratikat välttäisivät vilkkaat risteykset (Reijola, Pasila, Savo), ja kääntyminen Viipurinkadullekin sujuisi kaiketi aika hyvin.


Tarttui silmään tämä vanha kirjoitus josta minulle tulee mieleen että mitä jos vaan tehtäisiin se Lääkärinkadun rata ja vastaavasti annetaan Nordenskiödinkatu kokonaan autoille ja busseille. Kolmonen ja seiska siirtyisivät sitten sille.

Nordenskiölidinkatu on jo nyt käytännössä keskellä metsää kulkeva moottoritie, eli ei tässä ole oikein mitään hävittävää. Eikä sen varrella ole oikein mitään kohteita joita ei voisi palvella muuten, Auroraan ja Laakson sairaalan aluetta voi palvella sen pohjoispuolta kulkevalla radalla, Jäähalli taas on ihan kohtuullisen etäisyyden päässä KELAn pysäkistä.

Kun henkiilöautoliikenne näin saisi lisää kapasiteettia poikittain, niin vastaavasti sitä voitaisiin hillitä Sturenkadulla käytännössä niin että Lahdenväylältä tuleva liikenne ohjattaisiin Teollisuuskadulle joka edelleen kytkeytyy Nordenskiöldinkatuun, joka päinvastoin kuin Sturenkatu ei kulje keskellä asutusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun henkiilöautoliikenne näin saisi lisää kapasiteettia poikittain, niin vastaavasti sitä voitaisiin hillitä Sturenkadulla käytännössä niin että Lahdenväylältä tuleva liikenne ohjattaisiin Teollisuuskadulle joka edelleen kytkeytyy Nordenskiöldinkatuun, joka päinvastoin kuin Sturenkatu ei kulje keskellä asutusta.


Jos liikenne vasta Sturenkadulta kääntyisi Teollisuuskadulle, ei voitettavaa ole kovin paljon. Sturenkadun pohjoispää kun on mielestäni tiheämmin kansoitettu kuin eteläpää. Hermannin rantatien kautta kiertäminen Teollisuuskadulle taas olisi aikamoinen kieppaus.

Mutta olethan itsekin muistaakseni puhunut Pasilan linkeistä. Niillä saataisiin koko poikittaisliikenne suoraan Ratapihantien kautta Nordenskiöldinkadulle. Tällöin voisi esim. Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun välin tai sitten Mäkelänkadun ja Teollisuuskadun välin muuttaa joukkoliikennekaduksi. Helsinginkadun ja Aleksis Kiven kadun läpiajo lisääntyisi jonkin verran, mutta käytännössä autolijat suosisivat Ratapihankatua, josta tulee melkoinen moottoritie joka tapauksessa (ja onkin jo sitä). Keskustasta pois ajo muodostanee kuitenkin todella suuren osa Sturenkadun liikenteestä.

Näillä ehdoilla kannattaisin erittäin mielelläni Pasilan linkkien rakentamista.

----------


## teme

> Jos liikenne vasta Sturenkadulta kääntyisi Teollisuuskadulle, ei voitettavaa ole kovin paljon. Sturenkadun pohjoispää kun on mielestäni tiheämmin kansoitettu kuin eteläpää. Hermannin rantatien kautta kiertäminen Teollisuuskadulle taas olisi aikamoinen kieppaus.
> 
> Mutta olethan itsekin muistaakseni puhunut Pasilan linkeistä. Niillä saataisiin koko poikittaisliikenne suoraan Ratapihantien kautta Nordenskiöldinkadulle. Tällöin voisi esim. Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun välin tai sitten Mäkelänkadun ja Teollisuuskadun välin muuttaa joukkoliikennekaduksi. Helsinginkadun ja Aleksis Kiven kadun läpiajo lisääntyisi jonkin verran, mutta käytännössä autolijat suosisivat Ratapihankatua, josta tulee melkoinen moottoritie joka tapauksessa (ja onkin jo sitä). Keskustasta pois ajo muodostanee kuitenkin todella suuren osa Sturenkadun liikenteestä.
> 
> Näillä ehdoilla kannattaisin erittäin mielelläni Pasilan linkkien rakentamista.


Ajattelin että olisi Sturenkadun rauhoittaminen teollisuuskadusta eteenpäinkin plussaa, mutta kieltämättä Lahdenväylän liikenteen kääntäminen toisaalta Nordenskiöldinkadulle ja toisaalta Rantatielle olisi ihan houkutteleva vaihtoehto. Tuo onnistuu niin että se itäinen linkki (käytännössä Koskelantie maan alla) haaroitetaan ns. Kumpulan tunneliin jonka toinen pää on Hermannin rantatiellä. Ja samalla pitäisi estää sekä Kustaa Vaasankadun että Hämeentien läpiajo.

Suhtaudun ylipäänsä niihin autotunneleihin vähän ristiriitaisesti, minust niitä voi tehdä kahdella ehdolla:
a) kustannukset on jotenkin tolkkulliset (esim. Keskustatunnelissa ei ole), ja 
b) vastaavasti autoliikennettä pinnassa vähennetään, säästynyttä tilaa käytetään rakentamiseen ja/tai muulle liikenteelle kuten joukkoliikenneväylät, pyörätiet, kävelykadut.

Varsinkin tuo jälkimmäinen tuntuu olevan vaikea asia. Minusta niitä Pasilan linkkejä ei voi kannattaa jos vastaavasti ei suljeta katuja, jos taas niin tehdään niin se on kannatettava hanke jos kustannukset pysyy kurissa.

----------


## sebastin

1/1A kulkee liian harvakseltaan ja Eiran lenkki on vain ruuhka-aikoina. Ykkösen vuoroja lisättävä ja/tai nivottava ykkönen muualle kantakaupunkiin, myös. Lisärakentamista Ykkösen varrelle, talo sinne tänne mihin mahtuukaan, ja entinen kakkonen yhdistettävä ykkösen kanssa, Toiselta linjalta raiteet sturenkadulle Wallininkatua pitkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Sellainen tuli tässä mieleen, että jos se Ison liitynnän Maunulan metro oikeasti toteutuisi, niin sehän saattaisi nostaa ykkösen matkustajamääriä. Eikö siinä ole tavoitteena Mäkelänkadun bussien radikaali vähentäminen muuttamalla ne liityntäbusseiksi Maunulan metroasemalle? Silloin ykkönen jäisi Mäkelänkadun seudun ensisijaiseksi keskustayhteydeksi.

----------


## vristo

> Sellainen tuli tässä mieleen, että jos se Ison liitynnän Maunulan metro oikeasti toteutuisi, niin sehän saattaisi nostaa ykkösen matkustajamääriä. Eikö siinä ole tavoitteena Mäkelänkadun bussien radikaali vähentäminen muuttamalla ne liityntäbusseiksi Maunulan metroasemalle? Silloin ykkönen jäisi Mäkelänkadun seudun ensisijaiseksi keskustayhteydeksi.


Näinhän se käsittääkseni olisi, joo. 

Ykkösen lisäksi keskustan tuntumaan, Hakaniemen tasolle, tulisi runkobussilinjat, joiden linjoilla ja reiteillä on muutama vaihtoehto. Samaten Iso liityntä nostaisi raitioliikenteen matkustaja määriä läntisistä ja luoteisista kaupunginosista, kun Manskua kulkevat raitioliikenteen kanssa päällekkäiset bussilinjat karsiutuisivat rajusti. Varsinkin jos linjaa 10 jatkettaisiin Huopalahden asemalle. Sen kanssa rinnakkain liikennöisivät myös nuo edellämainitut runkobussilinjat. 

Ja tietenkin metro sekä kaupunkiradat olisivat Ison liitynnän varsinaiset runkolinjat.

----------


## Albert

> Sellainen tuli tässä mieleen, että jos se Ison liitynnän Maunulan metro oikeasti toteutuisi, niin sehän saattaisi nostaa ykkösen matkustajamääriä.


Vaan mistä johtunee. että vielä esim 70-luvulla ykköset olivat tungosaikaan tupaten täysiä. Ja muulloinkin riitti matkustajia. Bussitarjonta suhteessa nykyiseen ei tainnut olla yhtään huonompi.
Ettei vain johtunut siitä, että ykkönen kulki joka päivä koko päivän ja mielekkäällä aikataululla?
Yksinkertaisin tapa kehittää linjaa on, että siitä tehdään *oikea raitiolinja*.

----------


## vristo

> Vaan mistä johtunee. että vielä esim 70-luvulla ykköset olivat tungosaikaan tupaten täysiä. Ja muulloinkin riitti matkustajia. Bussitarjonta suhteessa nykyiseen ei tainnut olla yhtään huonompi.


Olisikos yksityisautojen määräkin nykyään hieman eri? Tällaiselta ajatukselta ei voi välttyä kun katselee autojonoja Mäkelänkadulla ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## Albert

> Olisikos yksityisautojen määräkin nykyään hieman eri? Tällaiselta ajatukselta ei voi välttyä kun katselee autojonoja Mäkelänkadulla ruuhka-aikaan.


No se on toki totta. Ja lienee puu-Käpyläkin muuttunut "paremman väen" (lue: katumaasturi +  -alueeksi). 
Mutta valtaosa autoista Mäkelänkadulle taitaa kuitenkin tulla moottoritieltä.
Niin niin, eipä silloin voinut stadin taksalla matkustaa "Nurmijärven dösalla".
Mutta silti kannattaisi ensiksi tehdä ykkönen oikeaksi raitiolinjaksi. 
Mutta kestäisi kuitenkin varmasti hieman aikaa, ennekuin alueella alettaisiin edes uskoa linjan palveluvarmuuteen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta silti kannattaisi ensiksi tehdä ykkönen oikeaksi raitiolinjaksi.


Näinhän se on. Jos vuoroväli on epämääräinen sekasotku välillä 22-24 minuuttia, eikä ruuhka-ajan alkamis- ja päättymisaikoja muista minuutintarkkuudella, niin eihän tuollaista voi käyttää.

Mä jotenkin elättelen toiveita, että Välimerenkadun rata, Telakkakatu-Hernesaari ja mahdolliset järjestelyt kympillä Laajasaloon, jolloin Kirralle täytyy tehdä jotain, hyödyntäisivät ykköstä sellaisella tavalla, että siitä kehitettäisiin ihan *oikea raitiolinja*.

----------


## Albert

> Mä jotenkin elättelen toiveita, että Välimerenkadun rata, Telakkakatu-Hernesaari ja mahdolliset järjestelyt kympillä Laajasaloon, jolloin Kirralle täytyy tehdä jotain, hyödyntäisivät ykköstä sellaisella tavalla, että siitä kehitettäisiin ihan *oikea raitiolinja*.


Ja Mäkelänkadulle saisi ykköselle melko helposti 2,5 km pikaraitiolinjaa vain olemassa olevia liikennevaloja säätämällä.

----------


## Max

> Vaan mistä johtunee. että vielä esim 70-luvulla ykköset olivat tungosaikaan tupaten täysiä. Ja muulloinkin riitti matkustajia.


Yksi syy on kyllä varmaan se, ettei Mäkelänkadulle silloin kulkenut toista raitiolinjaa. Eikä ykkönen käynyt kiertelemässä Kalliossa, vaan ajoi Sörnäisten kautta Hakaniemeen - tehtävä, jonka nyt hoitelee seiska (jossa kai matkustajia riittääkin).

----------


## 339-DF

> Yksi syy on kyllä varmaan se, ettei Mäkelänkadulle silloin kulkenut toista raitiolinjaa. Eikä ykkönen käynyt kiertelemässä Kalliossa, vaan ajoi Sörnäisten kautta Hakaniemeen - tehtävä, jonka nyt hoitelee seiska (jossa kai matkustajia riittääkin).


Käytännössä reitti Kallion kautta kestää saman verran kuin Kurvin kautta. Se on tietysti aika hassua ja kertoo Hämeentien valoetuuksista omaa karua kieltään. Mutta matkustajat kyllä kokevat Kallion kautta menevän reitin hitaammaksi, vaikkei se sitä olekaan.

----------


## teme

> Sellainen tuli tässä mieleen, että jos se Ison liitynnän Maunulan metro oikeasti toteutuisi, niin sehän saattaisi nostaa ykkösen matkustajamääriä. Eikö siinä ole tavoitteena Mäkelänkadun bussien radikaali vähentäminen muuttamalla ne liityntäbusseiksi Maunulan metroasemalle? Silloin ykkönen jäisi Mäkelänkadun seudun ensisijaiseksi keskustayhteydeksi.


Se Maunulan metro on kyllä kokolailla scifiä. Siellä on suurinpiirtein vastaava määrä asukkaita kuin Munkkivuoressa, ja sinne on sentään louhittu jo asema valmiiksi. Minusta jos sinne Maunulaan tahtoo raideliikennettä niin edelleenkin Mäkelänkadun kiskoilla. Eli Koskelantielle joku eritasojärjestely, ja muutenkin eristetään rata Sturenkadulle saakka. Siitä eteenpäin sitten körötellään, mutta ei tuolla nyt ole niin väliä kun se köröteltävä matkakin on lyhyt. Pysäkkivälistä sen verran että tarvittavat _asemat_ ovat Maunula - Käpylän asema - Käpylä - Mäkelänrinne - Sturenkatu.

----------


## Renne

Maunulan metro ei kylläkään ole scifiä, kuten ei raideliikenteen kehittäminen Helsingissä ja pääkaupunkiseudulla ylipäätään.

Linjan 1 ongelmaa jos sitä siksi voisi kutsua on ettei ykkönen kulje ihan siellä missä sen pitäisi. Tässä siis kartta-ehdotus, mikä muutamilta osin poikkeaa nykyisestä linjasta, sekä pohjoispäässä ehdotukset mihin linja voisi jatkua Pohjolanaukiolta. 

Ns. "Haagan taso" on mielestäni realistinen kantakaupunkiratikoilla. Ehkä 10 joskus vielä Huopalahden asemalle jatkuu.

Ja miksi ei jatkuisi, Ykkönen Oulunkylään ja 10 Huopalahteen saa aikaan mainiot vaihtomahdollisuudet Jokeri-linjan kanssa lähijunaliityntöjen lisäksi siis ykköseen ja kymppiin - eli läntiseen ja itäiseen kantakaupunkiin.

Kartassa oleva ykkösen linjaus ei ole mitenkään kaukaa haettua, ykkösestä olisi riittävät vaihtoyhteydet seiskaan, ysiin ja kasiin, Hakaniemessä metroon jne. Lisäksi Kallion lävitys on suora ja nopea.

----------


## Jusa

> Kartassa oleva ykkösen linjaus ei ole mitenkään kaukaa haettua, Kallion lävitys on suora ja nopea.


Ihan hyviä ajatuksia nuo Oulunkylän päät. Ehkäpä kolmas vaihtoehto olisi radan jatkaminen Mäkitorpantietä Käpylän asemalta Oulunkylän suuntaan.
Mutta City. Ykkönen pitää saadaan Cityyn kuten vaikka Rautatietorin kautta Kolmikulman silmukkaan.
Se nyt vaan on niin, että city on stadissa eikä Kauppatorilla.

----------


## Renne

Hmm. Kiitos kommentista.

Kaikkien raitiolinjojen ei tarvitse kulkea Kaivokadun-Mannerheimintien kautta. Miksi ne sieltä pitäisi kierrättää? Eikä näin varmasti olekaan. Kalliossa raitiolinjat menevät Porthaninkadulla ja Hämeentiellä. Töölöön saattaa tulla Topeliuksenkadun raiteet. Kamppiin Fredrikinkadun raiteet. Turhaa niitä kaikkia on yhteen sumppuun ajaa. 

Kruunuhaan "lenkki" on tärkeä. Hakaniemessä voi vaihtaa metroon, tai ysiin, kolmoseen, kutoseen.

Eiran päässä ykkönen luultavasti jatkaisi Munkkisaareen-Hernesaareen. Toisaalta sinne oli ajateltu Bulevardilta Hietalahdenrantaa ja Telakkakatua pitkin ratikka-yhteys. Saisikohan 1 ja 1A kehitettyä kolmosen ja seiskan tapaisen linjan, siten että Käpylästä Kallioon linja on sama mutta Etelä-Helsingin menisi silmukassa, toinen Krunikkaan ja toinen Kaivokadun ja Manskun kautta Bulevardille. Ajatuksia?

Oulunkylän päässä Mäkitorpantie ei ole huono tarkasteltava. Tosin Oulunkyläntietä pitkin ykkönen sivuaisi kätevästi Veräjämäkeä ja tietysti Koskelaa.

----------


## Jusa

> Kruunuhaan "lenkki" on tärkeä. Hakaniemessä voi vaihtaa metroon, tai ysiin, kolmoseen, kutoseen.


Tai toisinpäin seiskaan.
Ykköstä on pidettävä vastaavana linjana kuin nelosta ja kymppiä. 
Esikaupungista suora yhteys Helsingin keskustaan.

On kyllä varma, että linjoja uudistetaan täysin uusien ratojen valmistuttua, kulkevathan nyt jo sisäympyrät 3, 7 ja 9 samoja päällekkäisiä reittejä.

Toivottavasti toinen linja saadaan yhdistettyä pohjoispäästä sopivasti Alppilan, Pasilan kiskoihin.

----------


## Renne

Ykkösen siirto kauppatorilta ja Tehtaankadulta on helpompi sanoa kuin tehdä. Linja on perustettu aikoinaan työmatkaliikennetarpeeseen. Käpylästä ja Kalliosta Kruunuhakaan, Etelärantaan, Tehtaankadulle ja telakalle. Ilmeisesti ykkönen ja ykkönenA ovat edelleen kovassa käytössä ruuhkatunteina, vaikka rakennemuutosta on tottakai tapahtunut.

Ykkösen siirto Pohjolankadulta Koskelantielle on runsaasti vaivattomampaa. Koskelantiellä on enemmän asukkaita eikä Pohjolankadulta ole kuin muutaman korttelin matka Koskelantielle.

Ykkösen vieminen jokeri-liityntään Oulunkylän rautatieasemalle Oulunkyläntietä on melko hyvä ratkaisu, sillä ykkönen menisi aivan liki Koskelan kerrostaloaluetta, sekä melko läheltä Veräjämäkeä. Oulunkyläntien laidoilla on myös runsaasti täydennysrakentamisen mahdollisuuksia.

Ykkösen matkustajapotentiaali moninkertaistuisi tällä uudella reitillä.

----------


## Kaid

> Ettei vain johtunut siitä, että ykkönen kulki joka päivä koko päivän ja mielekkäällä aikataululla?
> Yksinkertaisin tapa kehittää linjaa on, että siitä tehdään *oikea raitiolinja*.


Tämä menee puhtaaksi oman kokemuksen kertomiseksi eikä siis välttämättä ole mielekäs perusta laajemmalle asiaan paneutumiselle, mutta kuitenkin: sen jälkeen kun muutin itse takaisin kantakaupunkialueelle viime keväänä olen päätynyt havaintoon, että ykkönen olisi oman liikkumiseni kannalta kaikkein kätevin Helsingin raitiotielinjoista. Käytän linjaa suhteellisen paljon ja käyttäisin vielä paljon enemmän, jos ykkösellä olisi päivisin tiheämpi aikataulu ja jos se liikennöisi edes harvalla aikataululla iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin. On vaikea uskoa, että olisin ainoa joka käyttäisi linjaa suhteellisen säännöllisesti useamminkin, jos se vain liikkuisi useammin.




> Kaikkien raitiolinjojen ei tarvitse kulkea Kaivokadun-Mannerheimintien kautta. Miksi ne sieltä pitäisi kierrättää? 
> --
> Kruunuhaan "lenkki" on tärkeä. Hakaniemessä voi vaihtaa metroon, tai ysiin, kolmoseen, kutoseen.


Itse olen ajatellut niin, että Ykkösen voisi ajaa keskustassa Senaatintorille nykyiseen tyyliin, mutta Kauppatorille päätymisen sijaan ajettaisiinkin Aleksia Kolmikulman lenkkiin (kunhan se vapautuu ysin muuttaessa Jätkäsaareen) ja sieltä 1A jatkaisi Bulevardin-Fredrikinkatu -reittiä Telakkakadun lenkkiin. Tosin ongelmana tässä on turhan suuri päällekkäisyys seiskan ja myös 3B:n kanssa. Tietysti asia voitaisiin hoitaa järjestelemällä myös nuo kaksi linjaa uuteen uskoon...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Maunulan metro ei kylläkään ole scifiä,...


Eipä tietenkään. Siitä voi tehdä 1-raiteisen ja sillä olisi vain yksi asema, Maunula. (Lähde: Laajasalon minimetrosuunnitelmat esikuvana.) Sitten sitä voisi liikennöidä vain arkisin kerran tunnissa -aikataululla klo 618:30 (Lähde: Linjan 1 aikataulu esikuvana.)




> Tosin ongelmana tässä on turhan suuri päällekkäisyys seiskan ja myös 3B:n kanssa. Tietysti asia voitaisiin hoitaa järjestelemällä myös nuo kaksi linjaa uuteen uskoon...


Tämä päällekkäisyyden pelko on turha illuusio. Ei kyse ole haitasta vaan edusta, jonka raitioliikenne voi tarjota. Eli että yhdeltä pysäkiltä pääsee vaihdotta useampaan kuin yhteen paikkaan. Kun joukkoliikenteellä halutaan palvella, juuri päällekkäisyyksiin pitää pyrkiä, jotta saadaan syntymään toimiva verkko, jossa kuormitus tasaantuu ja palvelutaso on hyvä.

Päällekkäisyyksien pohdinta on metromaista ajattelua, joka juontuu metron ylikapasiteetista ja siihen liittyvistä kohtuuttoman suurista kustannuksista. Ylikapasiteetin ja kustannusten vuoksi ei ole järkeä rakentaa kahta eri päätepisteiden välistä metrolinjaa rinnakkain, mikä johtaa yksittäisiin vaihtopisteisiin ja laajassa verkossa moniin vaihtoihin. Raitioliikenteessä tätä ongelmaa ei ole, kun yhtä rataa voi käyttää monta linjaa eikä jokaiselle siis tarvitse rakentaa omaa rataa.

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Frankfurtin U-Bahn-metrorataa voi ajaa U1, U2, U3 ja vieläpä U8 ja U9, samoilla kiskoilla.

http://www.rmv.de/coremedia/generato...perty=data.pdf

(U8 ja U9 ovat uusia linjoja)

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Frankfurtin metro onkin Stadtbahn-pikaraitiotie  :Wink: .

Edelleen toisesta ketjusta oikeampaan suuntaan:

Linjan 1 kehittämisen lähtökohtana tulisi olla raitiotien ulottaminen kattamaan Käpylän lisäksi Koskelan, Maunulan ja Oulunkylän kaupunginosat ja ulottumaan Raide-Jokerille asti. Näin korvattaisiin mm. bussilinjat 65A 55/55A ja Maunulan bussit.

Tällä korvattaisiin pysyvästi ajatus metrosta Pasila - Maunula, joka olisi pitkälti päällekkäinen paikallisjunien kanssa sekä ylimitoitettu alueen väestöpohjaan verrattuna.

Millaisina paloina tällaisen toteutus voisi edetä?

----------


## late-

> Ykkösen siirto kauppatorilta ja Tehtaankadulta on helpompi sanoa kuin tehdä. [...] Ilmeisesti ykkönen ja ykkönenA ovat edelleen kovassa käytössä ruuhkatunteina, vaikka rakennemuutosta on tottakai tapahtunut.


Sinäpä sen sanoit. Sekä käytännön matkustus että liikennemalli näyttävät ykkösille kohtuullista käyttöä ja hyötyjä ruuhka-aikaan ainakin Etelärantaan asti. Siirto pois vaatisi melkeinpä korvaavaa liikennettä. Tehtaankadun osuudella kysyntää on kieltämättä nykyään vähän.

Lisäksi sekä Aleksille että Rautatieasemalle on tulossa melkoisesti liikennettä Laajasalon myötä. Ydinkeskustan pysäkit ja risteykset ovat osittain ylikuormittuneita jo nyt ja tilanne on menossa huonompaan suuntaan. Tarvitaan joko merkittävää lisäkapasiteettia eli esimerkiksi neliraiteisia pysäkkejä ja liikennevalottomia risteyksiä tai sitten osa linjoista on (jatkossakin) ohjattava aivan ytimen ohi. Mahdollisesti molempia.




> Ykkösen siirto Pohjolankadulta Koskelantielle on runsaasti vaivattomampaa. Koskelantiellä on enemmän asukkaita eikä Pohjolankadulta ole kuin muutaman korttelin matka Koskelantielle.


Liikenneteknisesti siirto on suhteellisen yksinkertainen. Kaupunkisuunnittelun arkkitehtipuoli tosin vastustaa ehdottomasti minkäänlaista kajoamista Koskelantien puihin. Näin on linjattu virastopäälliköä myöten. Raitiotien rakentaminen puita vahingoittamatta voi olla aika vaikeaa. Käytännössä asia onkin toistaiseksi muotoiltu niin, että raitiotietä ei Koskelantielle tule.

----------


## teme

> Frankfurtin metro onkin Stadtbahn-pikaraitiotie .
> 
> Edelleen toisesta ketjusta oikeampaan suuntaan:
> 
> Linjan 1 kehittämisen lähtökohtana tulisi olla raitiotien ulottaminen kattamaan Käpylän lisäksi Koskelan, Maunulan ja Oulunkylän kaupunginosat ja ulottumaan Raide-Jokerille asti. Näin korvattaisiin mm. bussilinjat 65A 55/55A ja Maunulan bussit.
> 
> Tällä korvattaisiin pysyvästi ajatus metrosta Pasila - Maunula, joka olisi pitkälti päällekkäinen paikallisjunien kanssa sekä ylimitoitettu alueen väestöpohjaan verrattuna.
> 
> Millaisina paloina tällaisen toteutus voisi edetä?


Musta se on Maunulan jatko olisi tavallaan yksinkertaisin. Se Tuusulanväylän kääntö Pasilaan nyt on ilmeisesti tarkoitus tehdä, vaatii tosin suht kalliin tunnelin Veturitie - Tuusulanväylä. Samalla sen vanhan Tuusulanväylän maapohjan välillä Pohjolankatu - Maunula voisi gryndata. Tuo on noin 1,5 km jokseenkin rakentamatonta ja rakennuskelpoista kadunvartta, eli sanotaan nyt vaikka 100 000 kerrosneliötä eli parisen tuhatta asukasta lisää vanhojen lisäksi. Vedetään tuon rempan yhteydessä ne kiskot Maunulan keskustaan saakka, pari kilometriä rataa ja asukkaita varressa nuo uudet mukaan lukien ehkä vajaa 10 000, työpaikkojakin jonkun verran. 

Ennakkoedellytys tietenkin Mäkelänkadun radan muuttaminen nopeaksi. En esimerkiksi oikein pidä siitä Sofianlehdon mutkasta, Vallilanlaakson ratakin palvelisi Sofianlehtoa, pikemminkin tuo on vähän asuttu pätkä on minusta mainio mahdollisuus ajaa eristettyä rataa pysähtymättä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Saupunkisuunnittelun arkkitehtipuoli tosin vastustaa ehdottomasti minkäänlaista kajoamista Koskelantien puihin. Raitiotien rakentaminen puita vahingoittamatta voi olla aika vaikeaa. Käytännössä asia onkin toistaiseksi muotoiltu niin, että raitiotietä ei Koskelantielle tule.


Koskelantien keskellähän on nimenomaan raitiotievaraus. Ilman raitiotievarausta ei puitakaan olisi.
Eikös olekin lahjakasta ajattelua, eli kun tehty kaavallinen varaus on kasvanut oksia umpeen, niin se muuttuukin sellaisenaan suojelukohteeksi.

----------


## Jusa

> Sekä käytännön matkustus että liikennemalli näyttävät ykkösille kohtuullista käyttöä ja hyötyjä ruuhka-aikaan ainakin Etelärantaan asti. Siirto pois vaatisi melkeinpä korvaavaa liikennettä. Tehtaankadun osuudella kysyntää on kieltämättä nykyään vähän.


Saisipa "Olympiaterminaalin" eteen silmukan, mutta ahdas on.
Hernesaareen kääntymään?

----------


## teme

> Saisipa "Olympiaterminaalin" eteen silmukan, mutta ahdas on.
> Hernesaareen kääntymään?


Suht helposti minusta olisi tehtävissä Teollisuuskatu - Neityspolku - Puistokatu yhteen suuntaan ja samalla rantaan pysäkki.

Vaikeammin Etelärannasta  sataman tasolla ja sinne päättärisilmukka terminaalin viereen. Minusta sitä vanhaa ratatunneliakin voisi käyttää, mutta olen yhden ihmisen oppositio tässäkin suhtessa.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:20 ----------




> Koskelantien keskellähän on nimenomaan raitiotievaraus. Ilman raitiotievarausta ei puitakaan olisi.
> Eikös olekin lahjakasta ajattelua, eli kun tehty kaavallinen varaus on kasvanut oksia umpeen, niin se muuttuukin sellaisenaan suojelukohteeksi.


Oletko varma tuosta, kapea tuo minusta on raitiotieksi?

----------


## Jusa

> S
> Vaikeammin Etelärannasta  sataman tasolla ja sinne päättärisilmukka terminaalin viereen. Minusta sitä vanhaa ratatunneliakin voisi käyttää, mutta olen yhden ihmisen oppositio tässäkin suhtessa.


 Niin minustakin se vanha satamarata olisi oiva ja nopea yhteys Hernesaaresta, Kaivarista ja O.terminaalista.
Mikä siinä estää?

----------


## teme

> Niin minustakin se vanha satamarata olisi oiva ja nopea yhteys Hernesaaresta, Kaivarista ja O.terminaalista.
> Mikä siinä estää?


Min en muista, mutta viimeksi kun tuota ehdottelin tuli täystyrmäys.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaid

> Tämä päällekkäisyyden pelko on turha illuusio. Ei kyse ole haitasta vaan edusta, jonka raitioliikenne voi tarjota. Eli että yhdeltä pysäkiltä pääsee vaihdotta useampaan kuin yhteen paikkaan. Kun joukkoliikenteellä halutaan palvella, juuri päällekkäisyyksiin pitää pyrkiä, jotta saadaan syntymään toimiva verkko, jossa kuormitus tasaantuu ja palvelutaso on hyvä.


Tässä tapauksessa tarkoitin päällekkäisyydellä sitä, että samat linjat menevät samalta pysäkiltä enemmän tai vähemmän _samaan_ paikkaan. Tietenkin se on etu, että samalta pysäkiltä kulkee monta linjaa jotka päätyvät eri paikkoihin. Mutta jos ykkösen reittiä muutettaisiin ehdottamallani tavalla, kulkisi se pitkiä matkoja täsmälleen samaa reittiä seiskojen kanssa ja veisi siis samaan paikkaan (tämä on minusta jo nyt jonkinlainen ongelma, tosin se saattaa olla vain omien liikkumistottumuksieni aiheuttama illuusio) sekä pitkälti samaa reittiä 3B:n kanssa välillä Kallio-Eira ja veisi siis samaan paikkaan näillä väleillä.




> Oletko varma tuosta, kapea tuo minusta on raitiotieksi?


Ainakin satelliittikuvasta katsottuna tuo on täsmälleen yhtä leveä kuin Mäkelänkadun ratikkakaista. Joku tietänee ihan oikeatkin leveydet, ettei tarvitse arvailla...

----------


## Knightrider

> Min en muista, mutta viimeksi kun tuota ehdottelin tuli täystyrmäys.


Se on kai jo kaavoitettu täyteen.

----------


## 339-DF

*Mitä ykköselle voisi tehdä aivan lyhyellä tähtäimellä, kun käytettävissä ei ole lisärahaa eikä mahdollisuuksia investointeihin ole?*

Alla olevat toimenpiteet eivät edellytä muuta kuin asennemuutosta, jossa ratikkaliikenne olisi nähtävä ensisijaisena kulkumuotona, ja bussimatkustajia pitäisi tietyntyyppisillä matkoilla kannustaa (lue: pakottaa) ratikan käyttöön. Ei meillä ole tiukkana aikana varaa tarjota sellaista luksusta, että samalla reitillä ajetaan päällekkäin sekä busseja että ratikoita kilpailemassa keskenään. Eriytetään siis rooleja niin, että lähiöistä tulevat matkustajat "saavat" käyttää bussejaan, mutta vyöhykkeellä Käpylästä etelään kannustetaan ratikan käyttöön lievin pakkokeinoin.

- Päällekkäisen bussin 51 katkaisu Pohjolanaukiolle (lisää vaihdollisia matkoja jonkin verran, olkoon se sitten "hinta" raideliikenteen suosimisesta)

- Käpylänaukion, Velodromin ja Päijänteentien bussipysäkkien poistaminen. Mäkelänkadun bussit pysähtyisivät siis vain Kurvissa, Sturenkadun risteyksessä ja Koskelantien risteyksessä, jotka kaikki ovat keskeisiä vaihtopysäkkejä. Lisäksi pysähdyttäisiin Mäkelänrinteen pysäkillä, jotta tarjotaan yhteydet pohjoisista lähiöistä Itä-Pasilan työpaikoille. Tämä profiloisi lähiöbussit entistä tehokkaammin lähiöiden asukkaille. Se nopeuttaisi bussien kulkua ja parantaisi taloudellisuutta. Mahdollisesti keventyneet kuormat ja nopeutunut kulku antaisivat mahdollisuuden yksittäisten autojen poistoonkin. Kävelymatkat Teollisuuskadun varren työpaikoille pitenisivät.

- Nollaviive-etuuksien ja varova-valojen käyttöönotto niin, että Brahen/Sturen risteyksen pohjoispuolella ratikka ei pysähtyisi liikennevaloihin lainkaan. Poikkeuksena korkeintaan tilanteet, joissa 1/7 ja 1/9 kohtaavat risteyksissä, mutta nuo tulisi pyritä aikataulusuunnittelun keinoin minimoimaan.

- Reittimuutos: linja 1 Kolmikulma - Kaivokatu - Käpylä, jolloin linja 1 kulkisi aivan ydinkeskustaan. Kruununhaasta pääsee edelleen Hakaniemeen seiskalla. Erillistä 1A:ta ei olisi ollenkaan. Linjojen 1 ja 9 vuorot voisi toistaiseksi kytkeä yhteen samalla tavoin kuin linjalla 6/8, tosin kytky on lyhytaikainen.

Se liikennöintikustannussäästö, joka saadaan bussiliikenteen vähenemisestä sekä ratikan nopeutumisesta, käytettäisiin kokonaisuudessaan linjan 1 tarjonnan parantamiseen. Tasainen 10 min vuoroväli aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun ja ilta- sekä viikonloppuliikennettä harvemmalla vuorovälillä niin paljon kuin kukkaro antaa myöten.

*Entä jos rahaa on käytettävissä hiukan?*

- Laajennetaan ykkösen liikennöintiaikoja niin, että ne vastaavat muuta raitiolinjastoa. Siis ma-su klo 23 asti. Ajetaan mahdollisesti ruuhkassa Hietalahteen asti (jolloin rv 6 kulkisi ruuhkassakin 10 min vuorovälillä).

- Käytetään rahaa pysäkkivälin maltilliseen pidentämiseen, ainakin väliltä Sturenkatu-Uintikeskus pitäisi saada yksi pysäkki pois, samoin Urheilutalon ja Kaarlenkadun voisi yhdistää Hesarille yhdeksi pysäkiksi

*Ja entäs ne linjastolaajennukset lyhyellä tähtäimellä?*

- Keskustan päässä ykkösestä voisi tehdä Välimerenkadun ratikkalinjan tasaisella 10 min vuorovälillä. Jätkässä tarvetta tiheämmälle liikenteelle tuskin on, kun siellä kuitenkin on kaksi keskustalinjaa.

- Castréninkadun-Kirstinkadun ratikkaradasta puhutaan aina vaan, mutta mitään ei tapahdu eikä kukaan oikein tiedä, minkälaatuista rataa sinne lopulta voisi tehdä. Varmaa on se, ettei tuo rata ihan uudisratatavoitteiden mukaista olisi kaarteineen, nousuineen ja parkkipaikkoineen. Mutta minkä verran katujen tasauksia voisi muuttaa? Minkä verran parkkipaikkoja voisi poistaa? Kannattaisi tutkia huolellisesti. Porthaninkatuhan ei ole mikään ideaali, ja väärinpysäköityjä autoja on siellä suht paljon. Olisikin hyvä, että Porthaninkadulle olisi poikkeustilanteita varten toimiva vaihtoehtoinen reitti. Ykkösen reititys Linjojen kautta on minusta edelleen ajankohtainen asia. Matka-aikaan se ei vaikuttaisi (saattaisi teoriassa lyhentääkin hiukan), mutta uusia matkustajia tulisi.

*Laajennukset pohjoisessa – haaveosasto*

- Käpylän päässä laajennukset kuuluvat jo haaveosastoon. Näitä haaveita olisivat esimerkiksi haaroitus Koskelantien risteyksessä niin, että joka toinen vuoro ajaisi Koskelantietä, Käpyläntietä ja Oulunkyläntietä Oulunkylän asemalle. Joka toinen Pohjolanaukiolta Käpylän aseman ja Mäkitorpantien kautta Oulunkylän asemalle.

- Oulunkylän aseman ei välttämättä tarvitsisi olla päätepysäkki. Toinen haara voi jatkaa esim. Jokeria Veräjälaakson pysäkille asti, toinen Jokeria Käskynhaltijantien risteykseen asti.

- Korvaa bussit 64 ja 65, mutta edellyttää Itä-Pakilassa, Patolassa ja Veräjämäessä liityntäbussia. Sofianlehdonkatu pitäisi hoitaa jollain Mäkelänkadun busseista. Vaikeita ratkaisuita; tämä edellyttäisi raitiovaunun näkemistä runkokuljettimena. Nythän rooli on pikemminkin hassusti toisin päin, eli primaaritarve tyydytetään busseilla ja sekundaaritarve ratikalla.

----------


## Renne

Hyviä ajatuksia, ehdottomasti kehittämisen varaa. Ykkösen ei ole kuitenkaan syytä mennä junaraiteiden pohjoispuolelle, Haagan taso - Oulunkylän taso on pohjoisimpia alueita joihin kantakaupungin museoraitiotiet kannattaa ulottaa. Pohjoisemmaksi mennää (kevyt)metrolla Töölön tunnelin yhdistäessä (kevyt)metron keskustaan.

Ykkösen kehittäminen vähällä vaivalla Käpylässä ei luulisi olevan liian tavoitettamattomissa. Raiteet Koskelantielle ja Käpyläntielle ja mutkat Koskelaan ja Veräjämäkeen. Tarvittaessa lisärakentamista sinne missä on tyhjää, ja tyhjää siellä on paljon. Esim. Käpyläntien laidoilla sekä Intiankadulla ja jopa Kullervonkatu-Panuntiellä.

Olympiakylän metroasema tukee kehitettyä ykköstä sekä alueen maankäytön mullistumista metron myötä. Tuusulanväylän siirto jne. Jopa Mäkelänkadulle mahtuu lisärakentamista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ykkösen ei ole kuitenkaan syytä mennä junaraiteiden pohjoispuolelle, Haagan taso - Oulunkylän taso on pohjoisimpia alueita joihin kantakaupungin museoraitiotiet kannattaa ulottaa.


Juuri näin on HKL todennut jo vuoden 1990 raitioliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmassa. Jos nopeustaso ei nykyisestä nouse, niin näinhän se myös on. Ykköstä voi nopeuttaa jonkin verran parantamalla erottelua ja tehostamalla valoetuuksia, mutta jos Helsinginkadulta melkeinpä Kaivokadulle asti kuljetaan sekakaistalla, niin en pidä nopeustason sellaista nostoa realistisena, että ykkösellä olisi järkevää liikennöidä esim. Kehä I:lle asti tai sen taakse.

Jonkin verran nopeutta voisi nostaa myös reitittämällä ykkönen Hämeentien kautta. Nythän Porthaninkadun ja Hämeentien reitit ovat suurin piirtein yhtä nopeita, ja Hämeentien suunnalla nopeutuspotentiaalia on enemmän.

Ylipäätään tuossa viimeisessä haavekategoriassa on ongelmana se, että jos pohjoisessa tehdään haaroituksia, jotka edellyttävät liityntämatkoja, niin sekä odotus- että matka-ajat pitenevät aika lailla. Sitä tietysti kompensoi se, että esim. liityntäheiluri Veräjämäki - Oulunkylän asema - Itä-Pakila kulkee juna-aseman kautta, jolloin bussista voi siis vaihtaa junaan (keskustaan menijät) taikka ratikkaan (esim. Kallioon menijät).

----------


## teme

> Juuri näin on HKL todennut jo vuoden 1990 raitioliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelmassa. Jos nopeustaso ei nykyisestä nouse, niin näinhän se myös on. Ykköstä voi nopeuttaa jonkin verran parantamalla erottelua ja tehostamalla valoetuuksia, mutta jos Helsinginkadulta melkeinpä Kaivokadulle asti kuljetaan sekakaistalla, niin en pidä nopeustason sellaista nostoa realistisena, että ykkösellä olisi järkevää liikennöidä esim. Kehä I:lle asti tai sen taakse.
> 
> Jonkin verran nopeutta voisi nostaa myös reitittämällä ykkönen Hämeentien kautta. Nythän Porthaninkadun ja Hämeentien reitit ovat suurin piirtein yhtä nopeita, ja Hämeentien suunnalla nopeutuspotentiaalia on enemmän.


Tämän takia se Rautatientori - Kurvi väli olisi tärkeä. Se on yksinkertaisesti käsittämättömän hidas ratikoille, olkoonkin ettei busseillakaan ole helppoa, mutta kun niiden nopeuttamiseksi tuolla välillä on vähän vaikea tehdä enempää.

Alan muuten olla sitä mieltä että oikea reitti ratikalla Oulunkylän asemille olisi Kustaa Vaasankadun kautta ja sitten asemalta edelleen Jokeria itään vaikka Latokartanoon. Tekee vähän mutkaa, mutta jos siitä saisi muuten nopean niin ei tuo nyt niin haittaa kun samalla linjalla saisi sitten hoidettua sekä yhteydet Oulunkylän asemalle että Pihlajistoon ja vaikka Latokartanoon.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Alan muuten olla sitä mieltä että oikea reitti ratikalla Oulunkylän asemille olisi Kustaa Vaasankadun kautta ja sitten asemalta edelleen Jokeria itään vaikka Latokartanoon. Tekee vähän mutkaa, mutta jos siitä saisi muuten nopean niin ei tuo nyt niin haittaa kun samalla linjalla saisi sitten hoidettua sekä yhteydet Oulunkylän asemalle että Pihlajistoon ja vaikka Latokartanoon.


Minua jäi vähän hämäämään, että mitä kautta ajattelit siis vetää linjan Kustaa Vaasalta Ogeliin? Intiankatua vai Valtimontie-Kunnalliskodintie?

Vanhana Käpyläläisenä tuo ajatus tuntuu häiritsevältä, kun koko seutu on vaivasti "kutos-aluetta", jonne bussit menevät Mäkelänkadun kautta, eikä Hämeentietä. Koskelasta ja vielä Veräjämäestäkin mennään (mentiin ainakin ennen) kolmosluokasta alkaen kouluun Käpylän ala-asteelle siihen Mäkelänkadun-Koskelantien risteyksen viereen. 65:n tarjoamalle palvelulle on siis kysyntää. Jos keskustalinjat pistetään menemään muuta kautta, tuonne pitää hoitaa jokin koululaislinja, tai sitten muuttaa koulupiirejä.

----------


## teme

> Minua jäi vähän hämäämään, että mitä kautta ajattelit siis vetää linjan Kustaa Vaasalta Ogeliin? Intiankatua vai Valtimontie-Kunnalliskodintie?


Valtimontien kautta. Minusta tuo olisi se kannattavin reitti, ei tämä sinänsä vielä poissulje muitakin linjoja Oulunkylään.




> Vanhana Käpyläläisenä tuo ajatus tuntuu häiritsevältä, kun koko seutu on vaivasti "kutos-aluetta", jonne bussit menevät Mäkelänkadun kautta, eikä Hämeentietä. Koskelasta ja vielä Veräjämäestäkin mennään (mentiin ainakin ennen) kolmosluokasta alkaen kouluun Käpylän ala-asteelle siihen Mäkelänkadun-Koskelantien risteyksen viereen. 65:n tarjoamalle palvelulle on siis kysyntää. Jos keskustalinjat pistetään menemään muuta kautta, tuonne pitää hoitaa jokin koululaislinja, tai sitten muuttaa koulupiirejä.


Minusta se olisi selkeämpää että Koskelantietä menisi linja Pasilaan, josta se voi tietenkin jatkaa keskustaan. Voi se tulla Oulunkylästäkin päin. Eli niin kuin 69.

----------


## petteri

Tässä yksi ehdotus verkosto remontista.

1) Kolmoset lopetetaan, Seiskat lopetetaan

2) uusi 3 Kapteeninpuistikko - Kauppatori - Töölö - Pasila - Kumpula - Arabia (Kapteeninpuistikkoon ja Pasilaan käännöt ja Kumpulan laaksoon rata)

3) Ysin pidennys Merikadulle ja Ilmalaan.

4) Ykkönen reitille Perämiehenkatu - Fredrikinkatu - Kamppi - Kaivokatu - Kallio - Alppila - Pasila - Mäkelänkatu - Koskelantie - Oulunkylän asema
(Kiskot Fredalle ja Savonkatu/Ratapihantielle, Koskelantielle ja Käpyläntielle ja Oulunkylän tielle) (Osa vuoroista lyhennettynä välillä Porvoonkatu - Perämiehenkatu)

5) Krunikka hoidetaan Laajalahden ratikoilla.

Hmm. Mäkelänkadulle tarvittaisiin vielä yksi linja seiskaa korvaamaan.

----------


## Jusa

> 3) Ysin pidennys Merikadulle ja Ilmalaan..


Mites jo sovittu jätkä?

----------


## Knightrider

> Mites jo sovittu jätkä?


Miksei 1A:ta voitaisi jatkaa Merikadulle? Lyhyin mahdollinen raidelisä. Perusykkönen voisi tosiaan jatkaa Kasarmintorille, jos ei kestä kansi niin entäs yksisuuntainen lenkki E.Makasiinikatu-Kasarmikatu-E.Esplanadi?

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Niko Lipsaselta mielenkiintoinen idea 1A:n eteläpään jatkamisesta "etelä-helsingin jokeriksi" http://aiheet.domnik.net/ai-2011/11/...unu-1-helsinki. Tosin ehkä ilman Jokerin palvelutasoa, mutta ajatus poikittaislinjasta on hauska.

Paljonkohan tuollaiselle olisi matkustajia? ja miten tuo vaan sopii yhteen ykkösen pohjoispään kanssa?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tässä voisi kyllä olla ajatusta. Eteläisin niemi on kuitenkin varsin tiheään asuttu ja sieltä on varmasti matkatarvetta muuallekin kuin aivan ydinkeskustaan. Linjalla saattaisi olla paljonkin potentiaalia, koska toisessa päässä se menee Ruoholahden metroasemalle ja toisessa Hakaniemeen. Toisin sanoen se olisi yhteys eteläisimmästä kantakaupungista kahteen keskeiseen joukkoliikenteen solmupisteeseen, mistä voi jatkaa Espooseen, Itä-Helsinkiin ja Vantaalle.

Mutta raitiotielinjaksi yhdessä nykyisen ykkösen kanssa se on aivan liian pitkä ja epätasainen ja se pitäisikin tässä skenaariossa jakaa kahtia: päättää eteläinen pää vaikkapa kakkosen entiselle kääntöpaikalle ja taas pohjoisosaa jatkaa rautatieaseman suuntaan. Liikennöintiympäristöstä johtuen linjasta tulisi kallis operoida ja tämä on ehkä suurin yksittäinen este. Mutta tilanteessa, missä raitiotieverkon tasoa nostetaan ja linjastoa järjestetään uusiksi, tälläisen linjan perustaminen voisi olla oikeinkin fiksua. Sitten vielä yhteys karkeasti suunnassa Katajanokka - Hakaniemi - Pasila/Ooppera - Taka-Töölö, niin yhdessä kasin kanssa keskikaupungin poikittaisyhteydet olisivat oikein hyvällä tolalla.

----------


## teme

Tehtaankadulle kiitos ei yhtään linjaa lisää ennen kuin sieltä on saatu kiskoille pysäköinti karsittua. Ja tuo sitten tarkoittaa sitä että niin lähellä kiskoja että niille voi vahingossa pysäköidä ei ole parkkipaikkoja. Piste. Tapelkoot keskenään siellä että haluavatko pysäköintipaikkoja vai ratikkalinjoja.

----------


## Jusa

> Tapelkoot keskenään siellä että haluavatko pysäköintipaikkoja vai ratikkalinjoja.


Epäilen, että ne autot eivät ole paikallisten asukkaiden, vaan ulkopuolelta tulevien työmatkalaisten autoja jotka sitten hätäpäissään pysäköivät minne sattuu. 
Onneksi virhepysäköinti kallistuu reilusti ja rengaslukotkin sallitaan vuoden vaihtuessa.

----------


## teme

> Epäilen, että ne autot eivät ole paikallisten asukkaiden, vaan ulkopuolelta tulevien työmatkalaisten autoja jotka sitten hätäpäissään pysäköivät minne sattuu. 
> Onneksi virhepysäköinti kallistuu reilusti ja rengaslukotkin sallitaan vuoden vaihtuessa.


HKL vaan siirtää auton eikä edes kirjoita sakkoa, rengasluko taas ei ymmärrettävästi syistä oikein ole vaihtoehto kiskoille pysäköinnin kanssa. Muutenkaan noi sanktiot ei oikein toimi kun ihan vahingossakin vaan vähän leveästi pysäköimällä on ratikan tiellä, tuommoiset paikat pitää yksinkertaisesti poistaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Lipsasen idea ei ole uusi, se nousee aina tasaisin väliajoin esille. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että tuollainen reuna-alueita kiertävä linja keräisi sellaisia kuormia, että raitioliikenne olisi perusteltua.

----------


## aulis

Itse olen monta kertaa ollut Olympiaterminaalissa tai Eirassa haluten kätevästi Ruoholahteen. Aina tulee mieleen että jospa olisi sellainen yhteys joka menisi ihan suoraan mutta en ole asiaa sen kummemmin ruvennut miettimään. Olen oikein iloinen tästä suunnitelmasta.

Mielestäni silti viimeistään tässä laajennusvaiheessa tulisi ykkönen jakaa kahtia. Tämä eteläinen osa voisi olla linja 2, Salmisaari - Hietalahti - Eira - Kauppatori - Kruununhaka - Hakaniemi - Linjat (vai pieni kääntökolmio Hämeent.-2.Linja-Porth.k.?), ja pohjoinen osa linja 1, (Kolmikulma? -) Rautatientori - Hakaniemi - nyk. reitti >>

Kolmikulma siksi, että 9 lähtee pois, ja ydinkeskustan läpi ajaminen vetäisi luonnostaan bussimatkustajia ratikkaan linjoilta 62, 64, 66A, 67, 70V ja 72.

Linja 1 voisi myös kerätä nykyistä enemmän matkustajia mennessään Sörnäisten kautta, kannattaisiko sitten Sturenkadun reittiosuutta kenties laittaa korvaamaan uusi linja Vallila-Ooppera? En ole tästä kovinkaan varma - jos Sturenkadun matkustajat haluavatkin keskustaan. Mutta poikittainen uusi yhteys olisi mielestäni paikallaan (8 aina täynnä), ja pääseehän keskustaan 3B:llä, 9:llä ja 1:llä jos pikkuisen kävelee.

Olen myös toisinaan sellaista mahdollisuutta miettinyt, että nykyisen linjan 1 reitistä tulisi museolinja, jolla ajettaisiin kaikella irtoavalla museokalustolla. Jos ei tarpeeksi sitä kunnossa ole, niin sitten yhden tai kaksi 60-luvun saksalaisista voisi modifioida vaikka kahvilavaunu(i)ksi. Käpylän vanhoja, kauniita puutaloja voisi vähän mainostaa turisteille (ei liikaa jotteivät asukkaat kärsi) - tätä puolta Helsingistä harva turisti näkee tai edes ajattelee että sellainen olisi olemassa. Tämä voisi olla museoykkösen vetonaulana.

----------


## teme

> Lipsasen idea ei ole uusi, se nousee aina tasaisin väliajoin esille. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että tuollainen reuna-alueita kiertävä linja keräisi sellaisia kuormia, että raitioliikenne olisi perusteltua.


No sitä minäkin, mutta sitten kuitenkin noilla poikittaislinjoilla on tapana yllättää. Sanotaan näin, jos kasia ei olisi niin mitä noin äkkiseltään olisit mieltä jos joku ehdottaisi sellaisen perustamista?

----------


## 339-DF

> pohjoinen osa linja 1, (Kolmikulma? -) Rautatientori - Hakaniemi - nyk. reitti >>
> 
> Kolmikulma siksi, että 9 lähtee pois, ja ydinkeskustan läpi ajaminen vetäisi luonnostaan bussimatkustajia ratikkaan linjoilta 62, 64, 66A, 67, 70V ja 72.


Tässä on ideaa sikäli, että linjaa voisi jatkaa sitten Kaivokadulta Välimerenkadulle, kun sen aika on. Pohjoisessa mentäisiin Koskelantietä Koskelaan, jolloin voitaisiin raitio- ja bussilinjojen järjestelyillä korvata 55 kokonaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:21 ----------




> No sitä minäkin, mutta sitten kuitenkin noilla poikittaislinjoilla on tapana yllättää. Sanotaan näin, jos kasia ei olisi niin mitä noin äkkiseltään olisit mieltä jos joku ehdottaisi sellaisen perustamista?


Sanoisin perustuen Pasilan tason (58-59) ja jokeritason (550) kuormituksiin, että jo oli aikakin ja lakkauttakaa samalla 70T.

HSL:n vastaus taas olisi, että ei kasia kannata perustaa, sen H/K jää alle yhden.  :Wink: 

Tuo ei kuitenkaan korreloi Tehtaankadun tason kanssa. Verrata voi esim. autoliikenteen määriä Nordenskiöldillä, Hesarilla ja Tehtaankadulla. Muut väylät yhdistävät isoja asuin- tai työpaikka-alueita, Tehtaankatu on ihan eri kokoluokassa. Ruoholahti on iso kohde, mutta sinne pääsee joka paikasta paremmin kuin tällä kiertosporalla (paitsi E-Helsingistä, josta kysyntää ei ole riittävästi).

Eli hyvä yritys teme, mutta en osta!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lipsasen idea ei ole uusi, se nousee aina tasaisin väliajoin esille. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, että tuollainen reuna-alueita kiertävä linja keräisi sellaisia kuormia, että raitioliikenne olisi perusteltua.


Mä kyllä edelleen näen potentiaalia. Reunoja kiertelevät linjat ovat huonoja usein siksi, että ne eivät yhdistä kovin suoraan mitään paikkoja toisiinsa. Mutta tämän linjan vahvuutena olisi suora yhteys etelästä Ruoholahden metroasemalle. Eli Espoon suunnasta Ruoholahdessa pääsisi paitsi kasilla pohjoiseen, niin myös ykkösellä Hietalahteen ja Tehtaankadulle. Otaniemen seutu on kuitenkin iso työpaikkakeskittymä ja varmasti moni Etelä-Helsingissä asuva käy siellä töissä. Hakaniemen suunnasta yhteys tuskin on yhtä houkutteleva, vaikka tuo Olumpiaterminaali tietenkin on yhtenä isona matkakohteena. Selkeä etu on myös jo lähes valmis rata. Ja ongelmana tosiaan turhan hidas linjanopeus, joka sitoo paljon kalustoa. Hyvällä linjanopeudella olisi ilman muuta kannatettava hanke.

----------


## teme

> Sanoisin perustuen Pasilan tason (58-59) ja jokeritason (550) kuormituksiin, että jo oli aikakin ja lakkauttakaa samalla 70T.
> 
> HSL:n vastaus taas olisi, että ei kasia kannata perustaa, sen H/K jää alle yhden. 
> 
> Tuo ei kuitenkaan korreloi Tehtaankadun tason kanssa. Verrata voi esim. autoliikenteen määriä Nordenskiöldillä, Hesarilla ja Tehtaankadulla. Muut väylät yhdistävät isoja asuin- tai työpaikka-alueita, Tehtaankatu on ihan eri kokoluokassa. Ruoholahti on iso kohde, mutta sinne pääsee joka paikasta paremmin kuin tällä kiertosporalla (paitsi E-Helsingistä, josta kysyntää ei ole riittävästi).
> 
> Eli hyvä yritys teme, mutta en osta!


Kyllä sä tän ostat, et vaan tiedä sitä vielä. :Smile: 

Tässä on minusta sama juttu kuin Jokerilla, suuri osa matkoista olisi lyhyitä, arvelisin että ainakin Salmisaaren menijät vaihtaisivat joko metroon, kasiin tai ysiin. Tuokin voisi olla riittävä matkustajamäärä Hietalahti - Ruoholahti välille. Lisäksi tämä kompensoisi bussin 20 poistumista Länsimetron myötä (mistä pääsee siihen että pitäisikö jatkaa Laruun). Ykkösellä kuitenkin on vielä Kauppatorilta eteläänkin ilmeisesti ihan OK matkustajia niin kai se ajaa sitten etelään saakka jatkossakin. Ja varmaan sitä nyt Tehtaankadulta tai Hernesaaresta on jokunen menijä Ruoholahteenkin, varsinkin jos tuo valmistuu ennen Fredan kiskoja niin lienee nopein metroon ja länteen päin.

Nykyisen ykkösen ongelmia on se että se päätyy telakalle jossa ei rakenneta laivoja alueilta joilla asuu nyttemmin vähemmän laivanrakentajia, minkä takia se on loppupäässä huonolla kuormalla. Kokonaisuutena matkustajamäärät voisivat olla ihan kohtuulliset, eli siinä on pari pysäkinväliä jossa kuorma voi olla vähän heikko, mutta sitä on se vaikka Talinrantaankin. :Smile:  Eikä tuo nyt niin paljon maksaisi, muutetaan ruuhkavuoroja kokopäiväiseksi ja pari vuoroa lisää, vaihtoehto lienee kokonainen bussilinja eikä sekään ihan ilmaista ole eikä kerää matkustajia.

----------


## Resiina

Mitens kolmosella oli matkustajia telakan päästä poikkeusliikenteen aikana kesällä 2011 ?

----------


## Jusa

> Mitens kolmosella oli matkustajia telakan päästä poikkeusliikenteen aikana kesällä 2011 ?


Pitää miettiä sitä, kuinka paljon matkustajia tulisi Hernesaaren uudelta silmukalta.
Ei linjaa kannata jättää telakan portille.
Hernesaaresta liikennöi kutonen keskustan kautta Hakaniemen suuntaan ja tämä ykkönen Kauppatorin kautta samaan Hakaniemen suuntaan.
Töölön suuntaan pitäisi olla toinen vaihtoehto. Freda - Kamppi  - ... Elikkä bussi 14 reitti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitää miettiä sitä, kuinka paljon matkustajia tulisi Hernesaaren uudelta silmukalta.


Ei sieltä kovin paljon tule. Muutama umpikortteli, ehkä 8000 asukasta. Riittää yhdelle ratikkalinjalle, joka kerää matkustajia muualtakin matkansa varrella.

Korkeintaan eteen voi tulla tilanne, jossa esimerkiksi linjan 6 vuoroväliä pitäisi Hernesaaren kysynnän vuoksi tihentää, ja tuleekin edullisemmaksi jatkaa linjaa 5 Hernesaareen ja pitää molempien vuorovälit ennallaan, samalla tarjontakin monipuolistuu. Tällaista silmälläpitäen voisi olla paikallaan suunnitella Hernesaaren kääntösilmukka niin, että siinä on kaksi lähtölaituria.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:38 ----------




> Lisäksi tämä kompensoisi bussin 20 poistumista Länsimetron myötä (mistä pääsee siihen että pitäisikö jatkaa Laruun).


Ei se poistu. Laruunhan pitäisi jäädä yksi suora bussi metron jälkeenkin ja eiköhän se kulje mantereen puolella 20:n reittiä, ettei olisi ihan päällekkäinen metron kanssa.




> Ykkösellä kuitenkin on vielä Kauppatorilta eteläänkin ilmeisesti ihan OK matkustajia niin kai se ajaa sitten etelään saakka jatkossakin.


Ei niitä matkustajia niin paljon ole, että 1A olisi mitenkään välttämätön. Kyllä ne kolmoseenkin mahtuisi. Mutta 1A jatkaa, ellei kolmosen ajantasaussuunnitelmien toteutus sitä estä. 




> Kokonaisuutena matkustajamäärät voisivat olla ihan kohtuulliset, eli siinä on pari pysäkinväliä jossa kuorma voi olla vähän heikko, mutta sitä on se vaikka Talinrantaankin.


Erona vaan se, että se tyhjä ratikka on Talinrannan ainoa joukkoliikenneyhteys, ja jotain sinne on oltava. Joko tyhjä liityntäbussi kilsan päähän tai tyhjä, suora keskustaratikka. Tässä olet kauppaamassa tyhjänä kulkevaa ratikkaa, joka ei tarjoa mitään sellaista, mikä ei olisi mahdollista jo nyt vaihdollisilla matkoilla. Ei sellaiseen kannata rahaa käyttää.

Eli jatka vaan kauppaamista! Aika velho saat olla, että keksit sellaiset argumentit, että annan periksi. Mä vaan en usko siihen, että Ullanlinnan ja Eiran alue tuottaisi niin paljon Ruoholahteen meneviä matkoja, että niiden hoitamiseen tarvitaan oma ratikkalinja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> rengasluko taas ei ymmärrettävästi syistä oikein ole vaihtoehto kiskoille pysäköinnin kanssa.


Voihan sen auton siirtää ja sitten laittaa rengaslukon. Eihän se rengaslukko sitä auton poistumista pysäköintipaikalta millään muullakaan paikalla nopeuta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tehtaankadulle kiitos ei yhtään linjaa lisää ennen kuin sieltä on saatu kiskoille pysäköinti karsittua. Ja tuo sitten tarkoittaa sitä että niin lähellä kiskoja että niille voi vahingossa pysäköidä ei ole parkkipaikkoja


Lähes koko Tehtaankatu on rakennusviraston kartassa katuja, joille voidaan laittaa pysyvä siirtokehoitus koko talveksi, jos lumitilanne on sellainen kuin vime talvina. Tänä vuonna tuosta on siis tarkoitus tehdä päätös ennakkoon, jotta siirtokehoitukset voidaan laittaa paikalleen heti kun lunta tulee liikaa.

Ei ratkaise koko ongelmaa, mutta toivottavasti auttaa viime talven tilateeseen verrattuna.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lähes koko Tehtaankatu on rakennusviraston kartassa katuja, joille voidaan laittaa pysyvä siirtokehoitus koko talveksi, jos lumitilanne on sellainen kuin vime talvina. Tänä vuonna tuosta on siis tarkoitus tehdä päätös ennakkoon, jotta siirtokehoitukset voidaan laittaa paikalleen heti kun lunta tulee liikaa.


Kuulostaa hyvältä. Se ongelma näissä kuitenkin oli viime talvenakin, että siirtokehotus ei de facto poista niitä parkkipaikkoja vaan niille parkataan ihan kuin ennenkin ja edelleen autot siirretään pois vain tarpeen vaatiessa, ts. kun ratikka jää jumiin (jolloin sitä autoa siirretään se 10 cm) tai kun katu puhdistetaan. Käytännössä siirtokehotukseen pitäisi liittää myös pysäköintikielto ja ihan vaan raijata ne autot pois sieltä. Viimetalvinen siirtokehotus oli sikälikin outo, että peittämällä rajoitusmerkit sallittiin käytännössä ikuinen, maksuton pysäköinti näillä kaduilla.

Sinänsä minulle kyllä sopisi perinteinen vähäluminen loskatalvi vaihteeksi ihan hyvin. Tämänhetkinen lämmin syksy on oikein mukava.

----------


## Max

> Linja 1 voisi myös kerätä nykyistä enemmän matkustajia mennessään Sörnäisten kautta, kannattaisiko sitten Sturenkadun reittiosuutta kenties laittaa korvaamaan uusi linja Vallila-Ooppera? En ole tästä kovinkaan varma - jos Sturenkadun matkustajat haluavatkin keskustaan.


Eikös ykkösellä ole Sturenkadulla tasan yksi pysäkki, josta on Mäkelänkadulle ehkä 200 m matkaa? Ongelma ei siis ehkä ole kovin suuri.

----------


## iiko

> Eikös ykkösellä ole Sturenkadulla tasan yksi pysäkki, josta on Mäkelänkadulle ehkä 200 m matkaa? Ongelma ei siis ehkä ole kovin suuri.


Sturella on yksi pysäkki, tosin ammiksen edessä, joka on minusta ainakin periaatteessa palveleva. 

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että Kurvin kautta kulkee ihan riittävästi ratikoita nykymallissa - varsinkin kun Kurvin pysäkki on oikeasti nytkin liian lyhyt: esimerkiksi kaksi MLNRV:tä ei mahdu yhtä aikaa pysäkille.

----------


## Jusa

> Kurvin kautta kulkee ihan riittävästi ratikoita !


II linjan radan käyttöönotto ykköselle yhdistettynä Sturenkatuun !

----------


## 339-DF

> II linjan radan käyttöönotto ykköselle yhdistettynä Sturenkatuun !


Juuri näin. Ei pidennä ykkösen matka-aikaa eikä siten lisää kustannuksia, mutta mahdollistaa linjan 23 lakkauttamisen tältä osin (Ilmalan ysi sitten mahdollistaa loput). Vähentää raitioliikenteen päällekkäisyyttä Kalliossa ja tarjoaa uusia yhteyksiä.

Miinuksena on se, ettei Linjoilta enää pääse Pasilaan eikä siten juniin.

----------


## Max

> Miinuksena on se, ettei Linjoilta enää pääse Pasilaan eikä siten juniin.


Eikä tosiaan pääse 'Helsingin päärautatieasemallekaan', jos ykkönen edelleen jatkaa linjoilta Kruununhaan kautta Kauppatorille. Vanhalla kakkosella tuollainen linjaus jo todettiin turhaksi, eikö vain?

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Juuri näin. Ei pidennä ykkösen matka-aikaa eikä siten lisää kustannuksia, mutta mahdollistaa linjan 23 lakkauttamisen tältä osin (Ilmalan ysi sitten mahdollistaa loput). Vähentää raitioliikenteen päällekkäisyyttä Kalliossa ja tarjoaa uusia yhteyksiä.
> 
> Miinuksena on se, ettei Linjoilta enää pääse Pasilaan eikä siten juniin.


Jos halutaan saada Linjoilta yhteys sekä Pasilaan että Kaivokadulle voitaisiin ykkösen sijaan laittaa ysi kulkemaan Toisen linjan kautta. Aleksis Kiven Kadulta pääsee näköjään jo nykyäänkin kääntymään Sturenkadulle, täytyisi vaan saada kiskot Sturenkadulta Toiselle linjalle. Tällöin ysin nykyisestä reitistä jäisi osa liikennöimättä ja Karhupuiston yhteydet huononisivat. Ykköstä kuitenkin pitää joka tapauksessa kehittää ja jatkaa reittiä sen pohjoispäässä juna-asemalle (aluksi nyt Käpylän asemalle). Tällöin sen vuoroväliä pitää tihentää ja liikennöintiaikaa jatkaa. Tällöin Karhupuiston tilanne ei huononisi niin paljon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikä tosiaan pääse 'Helsingin päärautatieasemallekaan', jos ykkönen edelleen jatkaa linjoilta Kruununhaan kautta Kauppatorille. Vanhalla kakkosella tuollainen linjaus jo todettiin turhaksi, eikö vain?


Se Kruununhaka-Kauppatori-osuus sieltä pitää ihan ensimmäisenä saada pois.

Ykkösvaiheessa Kolmikulma-Käpylä
Kakkosvaiheessa via Linjat
Kolmosvaiheessa Koskelaan, 55 pois, 64, 65, 69 uusille reiteille
Nelosvaiheessa Välimerenkadulle

Ja avot, ykkönen onkin ihan Oikea Raitiolinja.

----------


## Kaid

Ykköstä nykyään pääasiallisena liikkumisvälineenäni käyttävänä olisin sitä mieltä, että ykköstä ei ole syytä siirtää Sörnäisiin. Sen sijaan Sturenkatu-Linjat -rata olisi äärimmäisen hyvä parannus. Samalla pitäisi yrittää saada olemassaolevalle Studenkadun radalle omat kaistat raitiovaunuille ja muuten pytkiä nopeuttamaan sitä. Eteläpäässä en lähtisi kääntämään ykköstä Hakaniemestä Rautatieaseman suuntaan; sen sijaan jos linjaa aletaan eteläpäässä muuttamaan, sen voisi kääntää Senaatintorilta Aleksille ja sieltä vaikka juurikin Kolmikulmaan. Myönnän kyllä, että tarkastelen linjan reittiä lähinnä omien liikkumistarpeideni pohjalta, joista tärkein on yhteys Pasilasta Senaatintorille (ja tällä välillä ykkönen on linjana ylivoimainen, koska Sörnäisten kiertämisen seurauksena vaunuissa on paljon vähemmän spurguja kuin seiskassa. Nopeudeltaan linjat ovat suunnilleen yhdenvertaisia).

----------


## Max

> Se Kruununhaka-Kauppatori-osuus sieltä pitää ihan ensimmäisenä saada pois.


Ja taas kruununhakalaisia lyödään...  :Wink:

----------


## Jusa

> Ykkösvaiheessa Kolmikulma-Käpylä
> Kakkosvaiheessa via Linjat
> Kolmosvaiheessa Koskelaan, 55 pois, 64, 65, 69 uusille reiteille
> Nelosvaiheessa Välimerenkadulle



Juuri noin. 
Ja mahdollisesti kierrättäisin sen vielä A-kiven ja Pasilan kautta Mäkelänkadulle.
Sitä en muista pääseekö Pasilasta tultaessa kääntymään Mäkelänkadulle Käpylän suuntaan.

"Olisi oikea raitiovaunu Kolmikulma-Linjat-Pasila-(Helsinki pohjoinen  :Wink:  )- Käpylä-Oulunkylä."

----------


## MrArakawa

Käpylän suunnalle olisi varmasti toteutettavissa kannattava raitiovaunuun perustuva runkoyhteys. Itsekin olen kaavaillut monenlaisia linjastovaihtoehtoja mm. Koskelantietä ja/tai Mäkitorpantietä hyödyntäen. Raitioliikenteen kehittäminen keskittyy kuitenkin tällä hetkellä pitkälti uusiin maankäyttökohteisiin, joten epäilenpä resurssien olevan nyt vähissä ykkösen kehittämisideoiden eteenpäinviemiseksi. Mielenkiinnolla odotan, saadaanko Munkkivuoren rata näyttämään päättäjille toteuttamiskelpoiselta. Jos tässä onnistutaan, ehkäpä seuraavana kiinnostus heräisi bussiliikenteen korvaamisesta raitiovaunulla myös Käpylän suuralueella. 

Tätä odotellessa lienee turha vedota Linjojen radan jatkamiseen ykköstä varten. Sen vuoksi minäkin satsaisin tässä vaiheessa ysiin. Mutta Sturenkadulle ei kiitos yhtään lisää raitiovaunukiskoja. Katu on melkoinen sumppu ja tuntien kaupungin suunnitteluperiaatteet raitiotie tällä kadulla olisi toivoton kompromissi. Jätetään ahdas ja liikennevalojen täyteinen Sturenkatu suosiolla autojen täytettäväksi ja otetaan toteutukseen ratageometrialtaankin helpompi Castreninkatu-Kirstinkatu-linjaus. Eli ysi ajaisi Fleminginkadulta reittiä Hesari-Kirstinkatu-Castreninkatu-Toinen Linja  Hakaniemi. Nykyiset Urheilutalon, Helsinginkadun ja Kaarlenkadun pysäkit yhdistettäisiin yhdeksi suureksi vaihtopysäkiksi Brahen kentän eteen Helsinginkadulle. Samalla Kaarlenkadun risteyksen liikennevalot poistoon ja tilalle tarvittaessa jokerivalot. 

Castreninkadun ratainvestointi ei olisi kilometriäkään ja se voitaisiin ympätä ysin Ilmalan jatkon kustannuksiin muun muassa vetoamalla linjan 23 korvaamiseen. Kallioon saataisiin kaksi tasavahvaa ratahaaraa. Miinus olisi suoran Pasila-yhteyden poistuminen Karhupuistosta.

----------


## j-lu

> Mutta Sturenkadulle ei kiitos yhtään lisää raitiovaunukiskoja. Katu on melkoinen sumppu ja tuntien kaupungin suunnitteluperiaatteet raitiotie tällä kadulla olisi toivoton kompromissi. Jätetään ahdas ja liikennevalojen täyteinen Sturenkatu suosiolla autojen täytettäväksi ja otetaan toteutukseen ratageometrialtaankin helpompi Castreninkatu-Kirstinkatu-linjaus.


Kannattaa myös huomioida, ettei Sturenkadun länsipäässä oikein ole palveltavaa. Yksi kortteli, Kulttuuritalo ja Linnanmäki. Kaikkiin on suhteellisen lyhyt kävelymatka myös ykkösen nykyiseltä reitiltä. Oikeastaan ainoa syy linjaukseen Wallininkadun sillan kautta on, että sillä tavoin saataisiin mahdollisesti palvelun kannalta mieluisampi reitti Linjoille.

----------


## teme

> Kannattaa myös huomioida, ettei Sturenkadun länsipäässä oikein ole palveltavaa. Yksi kortteli, Kulttuuritalo ja Linnanmäki. Kaikkiin on suhteellisen lyhyt kävelymatka myös ykkösen nykyiseltä reitiltä. Oikeastaan ainoa syy linjaukseen Wallininkadun sillan kautta on, että sillä tavoin saataisiin mahdollisesti palvelun kannalta mieluisampi reitti Linjoille.


Voisi minusta hoitaa niin että tekisi kolmosella pysäkin kahden puolen Sturenkatua, eli siis ennen risteystä valoetuuksien vuoksi. Jos samalle tehtäisiin siis yhteispysäkki Hesarille niin pysäkkien määrä pysyisi samana.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Oikeastaan ainoa syy linjaukseen Wallininkadun sillan kautta on, että sillä tavoin saataisiin mahdollisesti palvelun kannalta mieluisampi reitti Linjoille.


Riippuen Castreninkadun pysäkin sijoituksesta pisimmät kävelymatkat tulisi Diakonissalaitoksen kulmilta, mutta tällöinkin selvittäisiin alle 500 metrillä. Vastaavasti Kallion huipulla moni saisi pysäkin huomattavasti lähemmäs kotioveaan. Jos Wallininkatua pidetään palvelun kannalta parempana vaihtoehtona ja Sturenkatua ei käytetä, yksi mahdollisuus saattaisi olla koukkaus Alppikadun kautta Wallininkadulle. Sitä en osaa sanoa, kuinka hyvin rata taipuisi tällaisiin koukkauksiin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja taas kruununhakalaisia lyödään...


"Nyyh?", sanoisi käpyläläinen, jolla ei ole kävelymatkan päässä Stockaa, päärautatieasemaa tai Hakaniemeä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## teme

Siinä Toisen linjan radassa on vähän se ongelma ettei se oikein mene mihinkään. Pari enemmän tai vähemmän teoreettista vaihtoehtoa pohdittavaksi:
Diakonissalaitoksen ja radan väliin mahtuisi pyörätien ohella luultavasti yksi raide. Se voisi jatkua joko radan suuntaisesti pohjoiseen esimerkiki Nordenskiöldinkadulla tai kääntyä itäänpäin Hesarille.Jos siihen Hesarin kohdalle saisi jotenkin mahdutettua juna-aseman, niin tuo Toisen linjan raide olisi mitä mainioin. Esimerkiksi nykyisen ykkösen voisi päättää sinne ja saataisiin näpsäkkä yhteys lähijunilta Hakaniemeen ja siitä eteenpäin. Ongelma on vaan taas se sivutila. Mahtuisi minusta niin että tehdään radan länsipuolelle tuplaraiteet keskilaiturilla ja siirretään muita kiskoja vastaavasti länteen päin, jolloin nykyisten Keravan kaupunkiradan pohjoiseen menevän raiteen paikalle saisi laiturin. Maksaa tosin ja kaupunkikuvallisesti ei ihan helposta päästä.Yhteytenä tarpeellin, varsinkin jalankulkijoille, olisi Kallio - Töölönlahti. Mutta minä en kyllä keksi miten tuon saisi järkevästi tehtyä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sitä en muista pääseekö Pasilasta tultaessa kääntymään Mäkelänkadulle Käpylän suuntaan.


Ei pääse kääntymään, kääntymismahdollisuus vain keskustan suuntaan.

----------


## Knightrider

Tämä ei välttämättä ole suoranaista linjan 1 kehittämistä, mutta..
Linjan 69 lähdöt voitaisiin ajaa puoliksi ratikkana: Mikonkadun lenkki-Kaivokatu-Mannerheimintie-Nordenskiöldinkatu-(linjan 7 reitti)-Mäkelänkatu-Pohjolankatu ja loppumatkan bussina. Vaihto tapahtuisi Pohjolanaukiolla niin, että bussi lähtee raitiovaunun saavuttua (eli lähtöaika on arvioitu, mutta tasoitettu eli ei lähde etuajassa). 

Tunnus voisi olla koko reitillä, sekä ratikalla että bussilla, 69, tai vaihtoehtoisesti vaikka ratikka-61 tai ratikka-2. Vaihtoajoneuvo ei myöhästyisi, sillä sille olisi annettu tasoitusaikaa kääntöpisteessä, kuten on tapana. Aikataulussa olisi tärkeää pysyä, jottei vaihto tapahtuisi myöhässä Pohjolanaukiolta. Tämä onnistuu jo nykyisillä raitiovaunujen ja 69:n pohjoispuoliskon HELMI-järjestelyillä. Linjan 7 reitille mahtuu hyvin toinenkin raitiovaunulinja, reitillä vaunu kulkee kohtuusujuvasti. 69-ratikalla olisi keskellä linjaa yksi tasauspiste, Pasila, jonka aikataulut olisi tahdistettu seiskan kanssa. Seiska kiertäisi Arabiankadun ja Töölön kautta, kuten on suunniteltu.

Ykköseltä lopetettaisiin hiljainen keskipäiväliikennöinti ja ykkönen olisi yksinkertaisesti ruuhkalinja, jolloin liikennöintiaika on kaikille tuttu: aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhka. Kakkonen taas kulkisi joka viikonpäivä. Loppujen lopuksi h69 kulkisi tarkemmin, kun se ei jäisi ruuhkiin keskustassa ja ei olisi niin häiriöaltis Jäähallin ja Pasilan aseman epätasaisille matkustajavirroille matkustajien päästessä sisään kaikista ovista. Lisäksi ongelma linjan ahtaudesta Elielinaukion ja Pasilan välillä hoituisi ja kalusto olisi reittiosuuden kysyntää vastaava, kun raitiovaunu hoitaisi ruuhkaisimman osuuden.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämä ei välttämättä ole suoranaista linjan 1 kehittämistä, mutta..


Riittänee, että 69 lähtisi Pohjolanaukiolta, johon ykkönen (vaikka sitten jollain kirjaintunnuksella) syöttäisi matkustajia Mikonkadulta?

Vähän väliä näitä ratikkarunkolinjaideoita ponnahtelee esiin. Moni bussilinja voisi päättyä kantakaupungin laidalle, jos Helsingissä vain olisi tarpeaksi tehokas raitioliikenne, että vaihto olisi vaivan arvoista. Saattaa mennä pari vuosikymmentä vielä, ennen kuin asiaa kannattaa harkita uudelleen.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tämä ei välttämättä ole suoranaista linjan 1 kehittämistä, mutta..
> Linjan 69 lähdöt voitaisiin ajaa puoliksi ratikkana: Mikonkadun lenkki-Kaivokatu-Mannerheimintie-Nordenskiöldinkatu-(linjan 7 reitti)-Mäkelänkatu-Pohjolankatu ja loppumatkan bussina. Vaihto tapahtuisi Pohjolanaukiolla niin, että bussi lähtee raitiovaunun saavuttua (eli lähtöaika on arvioitu, mutta tasoitettu eli ei lähde etuajassa).


Sinänsä kiva idea, mutta nykyisessä liikenneympäristössä järjestelyllä tuskin säästettäisiin liikennöintikustannuksissa. Lisäksi vaatisi investointeja, mm. uusia vaihteita. 

Sen sijaan bussilinjan 51 voisi laittaa päättymään Pohjolanaukiolle vaikka samantien. Sen reittiosuus Käpylänaukiolta Hakaniemeen on täysin identtinen raitiolinjan 1 kanssa ja lisäksi vuorovälit ovat samansuuntaiset ykkösen kanssa (10-12 min ruuhkassa, 20 min päivällä). Kulkupelien välille olisi varmasti suunniteltavissa aikataulullisesti kohtalaisen siedettävä vaihtoyhteys. Järjestelyllä säästettäisiin muutaman bussivuoron verran. Ainoa ongelma on se, että vuosituhannen alun supistusten yhteydessä ykköseltä vietiin ilta- ja lauantailiikenne, joten ratikan ja bussin liikennöintiajat eivät ole nykyisin ihan yhtenevät. Ilta- ja lauantailiikenteessä pitäisi täten ajaa linjaa 51A, joka jatkaisi aina Hakaniemeen asti.

----------


## Knightrider

> Riittänee, että 69 lähtisi Pohjolanaukiolta, johon ykkönen (vaikka sitten jollain kirjaintunnuksella) syöttäisi matkustajia Mikonkadulta?


Kieltämättä edullisempi ja tehokkaampi ratkaisu! Palvelun lisäämiseksi vielä kakkonen Linjat-Krunikka-Kauppatori kahdella ratikalla. Myöhemmin linjaa jatkettaisiin Hernesaareen (vähemmän uutta raidetta kuin kutosen tapauksessa; kutonen voisi mennä vaikka Salmisaareen, jonne rakennettaisiin 15V:n lenkki korvaten koko linjan yhdessä Jätkäsaaren raitiovaunukiskojen kanssa.



> Sen sijaan bussilinjan 51 voisi laittaa päättymään Pohjolanaukiolle vaikka samantien. Sen reittiosuus Käpylänaukiolta Hakaniemeen on täysin identtinen raitiolinjan 1 kanssa ja lisäksi vuorovälit ovat samansuuntaiset ykkösen kanssa (10-12 min ruuhkassa, 20 min päivällä). Kulkupelien välille olisi varmasti suunniteltavissa aikataulullisesti kohtalaisen siedettävä vaihtoyhteys. Järjestelyllä säästettäisiin muutaman bussivuoron verran. Ainoa ongelma on se, että vuosituhannen alun supistusten yhteydessä ykköseltä vietiin ilta- ja lauantailiikenne, joten ratikan ja bussin liikennöintiajat eivät ole nykyisin ihan yhtenevät. Ilta- ja lauantailiikenteessä pitäisi täten ajaa linjaa 51A, joka jatkaisi aina Hakaniemeen asti.


Toisinpäin, illalla liikennöitäisiin 1V-linjaa Mikonkadulta Kaisaniemenkatua 1:n reitille ja päättyisi Paavalin kirkolle. Varannot otettaisiin 51:n lyhentämisestä koituneista säästöistä. Näinollen 51:stä pääsisi ydinkeskustaan asti, kun typötyhjän Hakaniemen torin tuntumassa ei ole paljoakaan järkeä käydä bussia kääntämässä, sen sijaan illalla on enemmän kysyntää RT:n suuntaan.
Lauantaisin voitaisiin ajaa ehdottamaasi 51A:ta torille. Näin siis, kunnes ykkösestä saadaan ma-su liikennöivä tehokas raitiolinja.

Busseilta voitaisiin Mäkelänkadulta karsia pysäkki Pyöräilystadion, jos 1 kulkisi joka päivä. Nykyinen bussien pysäkinväli on liian tiheä keskustassa - bussit saisivat luvan kulkea mahdollisimman nopeasti sinne R-torille ja takaisin ja palvella paremmin keskustan ulkopuolella - jos niiden nyt on R-torille asti mentävä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Tämä ei välttämättä ole suoranaista linjan 1 kehittämistä, mutta..
> Linjan 69 lähdöt voitaisiin ajaa puoliksi ratikkana: Mikonkadun lenkki-Kaivokatu-Mannerheimintie-Nordenskiöldinkatu-(linjan 7 reitti)-Mäkelänkatu-Pohjolankatu ja loppumatkan bussina. Vaihto tapahtuisi Pohjolanaukiolla niin, että bussi lähtee raitiovaunun saavuttua (eli lähtöaika on arvioitu, mutta tasoitettu eli ei lähde etuajassa). 
> 
> Tunnus voisi olla koko reitillä, sekä ratikalla että bussilla, 69, tai vaihtoehtoisesti vaikka ratikka-61 tai ratikka-2. Vaihtoajoneuvo ei myöhästyisi, sillä sille olisi annettu tasoitusaikaa kääntöpisteessä, kuten on tapana. Aikataulussa olisi tärkeää pysyä, jottei vaihto tapahtuisi myöhässä Pohjolanaukiolta. Tämä onnistuu jo nykyisillä raitiovaunujen ja 69:n pohjoispuoliskon HELMI-järjestelyillä. Linjan 7 reitille mahtuu hyvin toinenkin raitiovaunulinja, reitillä vaunu kulkee kohtuusujuvasti. 69-ratikalla olisi keskellä linjaa yksi tasauspiste, Pasila, jonka aikataulut olisi tahdistettu seiskan kanssa. Seiska kiertäisi Arabiankadun ja Töölön kautta, kuten on suunniteltu.
> 
> Ykköseltä lopetettaisiin hiljainen keskipäiväliikennöinti ja ykkönen olisi yksinkertaisesti ruuhkalinja, jolloin liikennöintiaika on kaikille tuttu: aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhka. Kakkonen taas kulkisi joka viikonpäivä. Loppujen lopuksi h69 kulkisi tarkemmin, kun se ei jäisi ruuhkiin keskustassa ja ei olisi niin häiriöaltis Jäähallin ja Pasilan aseman epätasaisille matkustajavirroille matkustajien päästessä sisään kaikista ovista. Lisäksi ongelma linjan ahtaudesta Elielinaukion ja Pasilan välillä hoituisi ja kalusto olisi reittiosuuden kysyntää vastaava, kun raitiovaunu hoitaisi ruuhkaisimman osuuden.


7:n rengaslinjan voisi myös hajoittaa osiinsa ja liikennöidä toista puolikasta Käpylästä Pasilan kautta keskustaan päin. Tämä olisi se linja 2. Päättäri voisi olla esim. nykyinen ysin päättäri keskustassa. Toivon edelleen, että bussilinja 20 voitaisiin muuttaa ratikaksi jatkamalla linjan 6 reittiä Katajaharjulle. Ei kaksi metroasemaa kuitenkaan riitä palvelemaan koko Lauttasaarta eikä metro muutenkaan mene Bulevardille. Tällöin joskus sitten tulevaisuudessa voisi kakkonen lähteä Hernesaaresta. Voisiko Ruskeasuolle saada kiskot jotenkin. Tällöin voisi toista puolikasta liikennöidä Ruskeasuo-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Pasila-Mäkelänkatu-Kruunuhaka-Aleksanterinkatu-Arkadiankatu-?Hietaniemi? Tällöin voitaisiin huoletta lopettaa linja 23 sitten kun 9 jatkaa Ilmalaan.

Tällöin linja 1 jäisi ruuhkalinjaksi ja tällä olisi oma vaikutuksensa Kallion tilanteeseen. Joku linja pitäisi saada Toiselle linjalle. Jos se on ysi, niin silloin Karhupuiston yhteydet heikkenevät jos vielä ykkönenkin jää kulkemaan ainostaan ruuhka-aikaan. Karhupuistosta ei tosin ole kovinkaan pitkä matka kävellä Haapaniemen pysäkeille Hämeentielle. Jos ysille tulee uudet kiskot Castreninkadulle eikä Alppikadulle, palvelee myös tämä reitti hyvin Kallion keskeisiä osia. Diakonnissalaitokselta voi kävellä myös kasin pysäkille Hesärille. Siitä ei tietenkään ole tarjolla suoraa yhteyttä keskustaan.

----------


## teme

> Sinänsä kiva idea, mutta nykyisessä liikenneympäristössä järjestelyllä tuskin säästettäisiin liikennöintikustannuksissa. Lisäksi vaatisi investointeja, mm. uusia vaihteita. 
> 
> Sen sijaan bussilinjan 51 voisi laittaa päättymään Pohjolanaukiolle vaikka samantien. Sen reittiosuus Käpylänaukiolta Hakaniemeen on täysin identtinen raitiolinjan 1 kanssa ja lisäksi vuorovälit ovat samansuuntaiset ykkösen kanssa (10-12 min ruuhkassa, 20 min päivällä). Kulkupelien välille olisi varmasti suunniteltavissa aikataulullisesti kohtalaisen siedettävä vaihtoyhteys. Järjestelyllä säästettäisiin muutaman bussivuoron verran. Ainoa ongelma on se, että vuosituhannen alun supistusten yhteydessä ykköseltä vietiin ilta- ja lauantailiikenne, joten ratikan ja bussin liikennöintiajat eivät ole nykyisin ihan yhtenevät. Ilta- ja lauantailiikenteessä pitäisi täten ajaa linjaa 51A, joka jatkaisi aina Hakaniemeen asti.


51 voi yhdistää esim. linjaan 22 Maunulassa. Käpylästä etelään se on päällekkäinen ykkösen kanssa, Maunulasta Käpylään kutos-sarjan bussien kanssa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ainoa ongelma on se, että vuosituhannen alun supistusten yhteydessä ykköseltä vietiin ilta- ja lauantailiikenne, joten ratikan ja bussin liikennöintiajat eivät ole nykyisin ihan yhtenevät. Ilta- ja lauantailiikenteessä pitäisi täten ajaa linjaa 51A, joka jatkaisi aina Hakaniemeen asti.


Ratkaisu: HSL tilaa linjan 1 ilta- ja viikonloppuliikenteen.

----------


## petteri

Linjan 1 ongelmana on, ettei nykyisellä reitillä ole matkustajia ja ratikka on Mäkelänkadulla hidas busseihin verrattuna. Ykkösen elvyttäminen vaatisi minusta reitti- ja pysäkkimuutoksia. Tyhjien ratikoiden ajattaminen ei ole minuista järkevää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Linjan 1 ongelmana on, ettei nykyisellä reitillä ole matkustajia ja ratikka on Mäkelänkadulla hidas busseihin verrattuna. Ykkösen elvyttäminen vaatisi minusta reitti- ja pysäkkimuutoksia. Tyhjien ratikoiden ajattaminen ei ole minuista järkevää.


Kannattaisi vahvistaa Helsingin raitiotien nykyroolia nopeuttamalla bussilinjoja keskustassa karsimalla pysäkkejä. Mäkelänkadun suunnan bussien tehtävä ei pitäisi olla keskustan sisäisten matkojen palveleminen. Jos pysäkkejä karsittaisiin, olisi matka-aika esim. Ylästöstä Rautatientorille nopeampi jne. Pikku välipysäkeille haluavat vaihtaisivat Pohjolankadun kohdalta ykköseen ja päävirrat linjan palvelualueelta Sörnäisiin, Hakaniemeen ja R-torille saisivat nauttia nopeasta kyydistä. Bussien kuormitus olisi tasaisempaa ja bussit pääsisivät nopeammin pois keskustasta pyörimästä. Lisäksi joiltain linjoilta saataisiin busseja vähennettyä näistä syistä - eikä kuitenkaan tarvitsisi poistaa bussien suoraa yhteyttä R-torille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kannattaisi vahvistaa Helsingin raitiotien nykyroolia nopeuttamalla bussilinjoja keskustassa karsimalla pysäkkejä. Mäkelänkadun suunnan bussien tehtävä ei pitäisi olla keskustan sisäisten matkojen palveleminen. Jos pysäkkejä karsittaisiin, olisi matka-aika esim. Ylästöstä Rautatientorille nopeampi jne. Pikku välipysäkeille haluavat vaihtaisivat Pohjolankadun kohdalta ykköseen ja päävirrat linjan palvelualueelta Sörnäisiin, Hakaniemeen ja R-torille saisivat nauttia nopeasta kyydistä. Bussien kuormitus olisi tasaisempaa ja bussit pääsisivät nopeammin pois keskustasta pyörimästä. Lisäksi joiltain linjoilta saataisiin busseja vähennettyä näistä syistä - eikä kuitenkaan tarvitsisi poistaa bussien suoraa yhteyttä R-torille.


Tämä on minusta ehdottomasti tutkimisen arvoinen idea. Busseilta vaan reippaasti välipysäkkejä pois, jolloin lyhytmatkalaiset ohjataan ratikoihin ja bussiliikenteen tarjonta voidaan optimoida pitkämatkalaisten tarpeisiin.

Tällä hetkellä trendi Helsingissä on eri suuntaan: ratikat ovat hidastuneet siinä määrin, että se näkyy jo matkustajamäärissäkin. Ja tehän arvaatte, miten HSL tahtoo reagoida pieneneviin matkustajamääriin. Kierre on valmis.

----------


## Kaid

> Linjan 1 ongelmana on, ettei nykyisellä reitillä ole matkustajia ja ratikka on Mäkelänkadulla hidas busseihin verrattuna. Ykkösen elvyttäminen vaatisi minusta reitti- ja pysäkkimuutoksia. Tyhjien ratikoiden ajattaminen ei ole minuista järkevää.


1 - Poistetaan turhia pysäkkejä ykköseltä. Ei ole tarvetta sillä, että ratikalla on tuplasti pysäkkejä bussiin verrattuna (varsinkin kun monet pysäkeistä ovat korttelinvälin päässä toisistaan). Tämä nopeuttaisi spåraa jo paljon.
2 - Kielletään pikkukaduilta vasemmalle kääntyminen _tai_ laitetaan ko. risteyksiin jokerivalot. (Tästä nyt on puhuttu täällä kyllästymiseen asti).
3 - Synkataan ykkösen ja seiskan aikataulut niin, että seiska ei aina tule pysäkille juuri ennen ykköstä ja imaise kaikkia matkustajia. Merkittävälle osalle matkustajista on kuitenkin aivan sama, meneekö ykkösellä vai seiskalla.
4 - Sturenkadulle mahdollisuuksien mukaan kunnolla erotetut spårakaistat (jos hommaan on mahdollista laittaa enemmän rahaa, kannattaisi harkita Tampereen ratikka -ketjussa ehdotettua kolmiraidemallia: tien keskellä yksi erotettu ratikkakaista sekä kiskot ajoradalla molempiin suuntiin. Ruuhkan vastaan ajetaan ajoradalla, ruuhkaan suuntaan omalla kaistalla). Ykkönen on jo nyt omien havaintojeni mukaan Valilla-Hakaniemi -välillä yllättävän nopea (usein seiskaa nopeampi) ja Sturenkadun nopeuttamisella saataisiin lisää etua.

Ykkösen merkittävin ongelma on - minusta - keskustan pää. Nykyään Kauppatori on oikeastaan jo keskustan periferiaa. Helsingin ydinkeskusta sijaitsee oikeastaan Kaisaniemi-Kamppi-Stocka -kolmiossa ja keskustan suuntaan kulkevan linjan pitäisi päättyä jonnekkin sinne. Ykkösen reittiä voisi muuttaa ysi siirtyessä Länsisatamaan niin, että linja kulkisi reittiä Senaatintori-Aleksi-Kolmikulman lenkki. 1A voisi sitten kulkea Erottajalta Bulevardia, Fredaa ja Laivurinkatua nykyiselle päättärilleen.

----------


## Jusa

> Ykkösen reittiä voisi muuttaa ysi siirtyessä Länsisatamaan niin, että linja kulkisi reittiä Senaatintori-Aleksi-Kolmikulman lenkki. 1A voisi sitten kulkea Erottajalta Bulevardia, Fredaa ja Laivurinkatua nykyiselle päättärilleen.


Tuo muutos olisi minusta kokeilimisen arvoinen heti kun kolmikulma vapautuu ysiltä. On makuasia jaäkö 1A ennalleen kauppatorin kautta vai Bulevardin kautta. Kuitenkin riittänee, että kolmoset hoitavat kauppatorin liikenteen, kun kuitenkin Senaatintorilta kulkee muitakin linjoja.

Minusta on kuitenkin selviö, että keskustan  rengaslinjat 3 ja 7 täytyy ihan kokonaan muovailla uudestaan, paljon päällekkäisyyksiä tulevien linjojen kanssa. Ilmala, Jätkäsaari, Hernesaari, Laajasalo, Munkkivuori, Kalasatama ...

----------


## Albert

> Ykkönen on jo nyt omien havaintojeni mukaan Valilla-Hakaniemi -välillä yllättävän nopea (usein seiskaa nopeampi) ja Sturenkadun nopeuttamisella saataisiin lisää etua.


Sinänsä tämä ei tähän kuulu, mutta syynähän ykkösen nopeuteen on vain Hämeentien liikennevalokurjuus.

----------


## petteri

> Sinänsä tämä ei tähän kuulu, mutta syynähän ykkösen nopeuteen on vain Hämeentien liikennevalokurjuus.


Mites bussit sitten on paljon nopeampia?  Eikös niillä ole liikennevaloja?  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Mites bussit sitten on paljon nopeampia?  Eikös niillä ole liikennevaloja?


Sanoppas muuta  :Tongue:

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ykkösen reittiä voisi muuttaa ysi siirtyessä Länsisatamaan niin, että linja kulkisi reittiä Senaatintori-Aleksi-Kolmikulman lenkki.


Kolmikulman lenkki lisäisi ykkösen kierrosaikaa vähintään 10 minuuttia, joten vuorovälikin muuttuisi nykyisellä vaunumäärällä jo 25 minuuttiin. Toisaalta varta vasten ykköseen haluavat joutuvat käyttämään aikataulukirjaa jo nykyisin, joten vuorovälin pienellä kasvulla tuskin olisi enää suurta haittaa. 




> Sinänsä tämä ei tähän kuulu, mutta syynähän ykkösen nopeuteen on vain Hämeentien liikennevalokurjuus.


Tätä voi havannoillistaa vertaamalla liikennevalojen määrää välillä Hattulantie - Hakaniemi. Linjalla 1 on kuudet liikennevalot, linjalla 7A 18 liikennevalot. Silti virallisten ajoaikojen mukaan 7A on minuutin nopeampi kuin linja 1 tällä välillä.

----------


## Jusa

Ja on siinä liikaa samaa reittiä kuin seiskallakin!

Ykkönen suoraan assan kautta Kolmikulmaan.
Vuoroväli sama kuin seiskalla ja synkkaan.

1A jatkaisi ensin telakan portille ja myöhemmin kaikki ykköset Hernesaareen.

----------


## petteri

Minusta eteläpäässä ykköselle kannattaisi laittaa kiskot Fredalle Urho Kekkosen kadun ja Bulevardin välille ja ajaa se Kampin Perämiehenkadulle. Samalla voisi lopettaa 14B:n ja synkata ykkösen kolmosten ja 14 kanssa, jos se nyt jotenkin on mahdollista. Hernesaaren päähän pitäisi sitten pidentää 14:ta tai 24:ta.

Myos pohjoisessa pitäisi tehdä jotain, mutta tuo olisi jo iso muutos.

----------


## Kaid

Jos lähdetään reilusti visioimaan niin Ykkösen ja suunnitellun Munkkivuoren ratikan voisi yhdistää yhdeksi U:n muotoiseksi linjaksi reitillä Käpylä-Kallio-Keskusta-Töölö-Munkkivuori.  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> Mites bussit sitten on paljon nopeampia?  Eikös niillä ole liikennevaloja?


Tää nyt menee aiheen ohi, mutta bussit on nopeampia siksikin että niillä ei ole matkustajia. Satuin maanantai-aamupäivänä kymmenen aikoihiin Ruskeasuolta etelään bussiin 43 jossa oli suht hyvin matkustajia, jotain 25 keskimäärin. Bussi myös pysähtyi joka pysäkillä, tosin valoissa seistiin aika vähän. Vieressä meni 10 aika lailla samaa vauhtia aina Kansallismuseolle saakka, vaikka sillä on enemmän pysäkkejä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tää nyt menee aiheen ohi, mutta bussit on nopeampia siksikin että niillä ei ole matkustajia


Eikös se ole Hämeentiellä suunnilleen niin että koko se bussiralli kuljettaa vuorokaudessa suunnilleen saman verran matkustajia kuin ratikka 6 yksinään?

----------


## Jusa

> Jos lähdetään reilusti visioimaan niin Ykkösen ja suunnitellun Munkkivuoren ratikan voisi yhdistää yhdeksi U:n muotoiseksi linjaksi reitillä Käpylä-Kallio-Keskusta-Töölö-Munkkivuori.


Minusta kehityskelpoinen hyvä ajatus.

Hakaniemen suunnalta pääasisi silloin Töölöön ja Meilahteen. Aika hyvin korvaisi bussi 18.
Uskoisin , että olisi hyvä ratkaisu myös Töölöläisille ja Munkkivuorelaisille, pääsisivät ydinkeskustaan.
Jos kolmonen siirretään Topeliukselle niin silloin seiskan pitää jäädä vastapainoksi manskulle.
Samoin Hernesaareen löytyy varmasti jokun sopivan linjan päättäri.

Mutta kuitenkin odotellessa niitä Töölön kiskoja niin ykkönen heti  assan kautta Kolmikulmaan.

----------


## petteri

> Eikös se ole Hämeentiellä suunnilleen niin että koko se bussiralli kuljettaa vuorokaudessa suunnilleen saman verran matkustajia kuin ratikka 6 yksinään?


Onko tuo totta?

Jos minun olisi nimittäin pitänyt vetää ihan hihasta arvio, niin olisin arvioinut, että busseissa on Hämeentiellä Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisen välillä kulkee 2-3 kertaa enemmän matkustajia kuin ratikoissa (6, 7A/7B). Busseja sentään menee niin suuri määrä. 

Mistä löytyisi tilastoja Hämeentien liikenteestä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tuo totta? [...]
> Mistä löytyisi tilastoja Hämeentien liikenteestä?


Temellä oli tuohon kai jotain lukuja muistaakseni.

Ei se ihan noin ole, mutta busseissa on muistini mukaan noin 20 000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa Hämeentiellä. Se vastaa yhtä keskinkertaista ratikkalinjaa. (Esim. nelonen on parhaina vuosina ollut noin 40 000 nousua.) Koko kutosen ratikalla on suunnilleen se 20 000 nousua, mutta kaikki kutosen matkustajat eivät tietenkään matkusta Hämeentiellä vaan osa esim. vaan Hietalahdesta Erottajalle jne.

Yhdessä 6 ja 7 kyllä ylittävät bussien matkustajamäärän.

----------


## teme

Ei se nyt ihan niin mene että kutosella olisi enemmän matkustajia, mun pointti on ollut että Kurvi - Rautatientori bussimatkustajien määrät on suuruusluokka kuormitettu ratikkalinja.

Ajoneuvomäärät eri laskentapisteissä alla  bussi  ratikka
Pitkäsilta	4064	968
Mäkelänkatu (jossain Koskelantien nurkilla)	2254	183
Hämeentien silta	2574	463

Matkustajamäärät
	Bussi HKI	Seutu	Muu	RV
Pitkäsilta	26 100	9600	1200	31000
Mäkelänkatu	20100	10300	2750	1750
Hämeentien silta	24500	13150	5550	10100

Matkustajaa per ajoneuvo bussi / ratikka				
Pitkäsilta	9,1	32,0
Mäkelänkatu (jossain Käpylän pallokentän nurkilla)	14,7	9,6
Hämeentien silta	16,8	21,8

Laskettu yheen sekä sisäiset, seutu että muut bussit kun data ei oikein muuhun taivu. Normaalit varaukset siitä että data voi olla kuraa, lasken/ymmärrän jotain väärin, mutta kuitenkin. Lähde Liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä vuonna 2010, taulukot lopussa, http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/julkaisut/los_2011-2.pdf

Arkijärjellä lähtisin siitä että bussien matkustajamäärät Kurvista etelään on suurinpiirtein samat kuin Pitkäsillalla, eli suuri osa matkustajista poistuu Kurviin mennessä. Ja tuo on mieleenkintoista.

Tältä pohjalta pohtinut ihan vakavasti että kannattaisko ne bussit jättää vähän pohjoisemmaksi, Kurvi - RT bussiliikenne kuitenkin maksaa jotain vajaa 10 milliä vuodessa. Hypoteettisesti joskus laskin tuon auki niin että bussit kääntyy Harjutorilla ympäri. Sitäpaitsi jos se ruuhkaisin ja hitain osuus jäisi busseilta pois, niin ne myös pysyisi paremmin aikataulussaan, voisi ajaa vaikka heilurina takaisin, jne. Haittapuolet toki myös ilmeisiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Joo, ei se nyt ihan niin mennyt kuten muistin. Hyvä että saatiin lukuja. Mulla oli mielessä Hämeentie Kurvin ja Hakaniemen välillä, siis se osuus, jossa 6 ja 7 kulkevat molemmat. Siinä ei ilmeisesti ole mittauspistettä. Joka tapauksessa nuo luvut kertovat ihan yksiselitteisesti, että Kurvin eteläpuolella bussit ovat häpeällisen tyhjiä. Jos Autoliitto löytää nuo luvut, niin se vaatii oitis bussilinjojen ja bussikaistojen lakkauttamista.

----------


## hylje

Itse mietin että Lahdentien suunnassa ihanteellinen vaihtopaikka on jo nyt Viikissä: jos sinne saisi nopean ratikan ("Viikin metron") keskustaan ja bussien laajamittaiseen kääntöön sopivat rampit ja aukion, yleinen haittavaikutus vaihdolle olisi minimi. (Raide-)Jokerin saavutettavuus kasvaisi vastapainona.

----------


## teme

> Itse mietin että Lahdentien suunnassa ihanteellinen vaihtopaikka on jo nyt Viikissä: jos sinne saisi nopean ratikan ("Viikin metron") keskustaan ja bussien laajamittaiseen kääntöön sopivat rampit ja aukion, yleinen haittavaikutus vaihdolle olisi minimi. (Raide-)Jokerin saavutettavuus kasvaisi vastapainona.


Mä kaipaisin vähän pehmeämpää laskua, ja ylipäänsä ajattelen niin että liitynnän haittojen vastapainoksi pitäisi saada hyötyjä. Sen takia liityntäpaikat pitäisi olla raideristeyksiä, eli käytännössä semmoisia johon tulee sekä ratikka että metro/juna, eli on kattavat jatkoyhteydet eri suuntiin, miksei busseillakin. Kurvi on yksi tuommoinen, muita mahdollisia:
- Käpylä jos sinne menisi ratikka. Jos se vaihto junaan olisi tehty kunnolla (synkkaus) niin tuo olisi huomattavasti nopeampi ydinkeskustaan. Sen lisäksi pääsisi ratikalla esim. Hakaniemen suuntaan, riippu mitä linjoja sinne menisi.
- Pasila. Junaa joka suuntaan ja tiheään, useita ratikkalinjoja, 58...
- Kalasatama jatkossa. Näppärä metrovaihto ja uusi keskuspysäkki näyttää hyvältä, kun tuohon yhdistäisi väli Aleksi- Kalasatama - Pasila ratikan niin olisi hyvä.

----------


## Albert

Pisara -rata voi tuoda toivoa linjan 1 tulevaisuuteen.
*PISARA-radan vaikutukset pintaliikenteeseen* (luonnos 30.3.2012 .pdf)



> Raitioliikenteen suunnittelua ovat ohjanneet aiemmat päätökset raitioliikenteen kehittämisestä uusilla alueilla. Pisara-rata vähentää erityisesti kuormitusta Pasilan ja Kalasatamanvälillä, koska metron ja Pisaran välillä muodostuu houkutteleva vaihtoyhteys Hakaniemessä.
> Suunnitelmassa on esitetty useiden bussilinjojen päättämistä Mäntymäkeen ja Käpylään, joista on vaihtoyhteys keskustaan. Uusi Käpylän terminaali muokkaisi kantakaupungin linjastoa siten, että raitiolinjasta 1 muodostuisi runkoyhteys Mäkelänkadun ja keskustan välillä.

----------


## hmikko

> Pisara -rata voi tuoda toivoa linjan 1 tulevaisuuteen.
> *PISARA-radan vaikutukset pintaliikenteeseen* (luonnos 30.3.2012 .pdf)


Käpylän bussiterminaali oli tuossa kaavailtu halvalla Pääradan päälle tehtävälle betonikannelle, joka näytti olevan aseman laiturien kohdalla. Mieleen tulee laiturilla odottelijan näkövinkkelistä aika ankea betoniluola. Kai sen voisi tyylikkäästikin tehdä. Jos tuo toteutetaan, niin ykkösen jatko Oulunkylään ja Jokerille menisi sitten Mäkitorpantien kautta. Voiskohan näitä tehdä silleen reilusti etupainotteisesti ennen Pisaran valmistumista?

----------


## 339-DF

> Voiskohan näitä tehdä silleen reilusti etupainotteisesti ennen Pisaran valmistumista?


Vai käviskö niin, että pisara aikanaan valmistuu, mutta ratikka tehdään "ihan kohta"...

----------


## Albert

> Käpylän bussiterminaali oli tuossa kaavailtu halvalla Pääradan päälle tehtävälle betonikannelle. Kai sen voisi tyylikkäästikin tehdä.


Tuohan on nyt vain luonnos. Mitä sitten toteutuu, jos mitään toteutuu...
Jo puoli vuosisataa suunnitelmia ym. seuranneena, uskallan olettaa, että mitään tällaista ei koskaan tapahdu.
Paljon todennäköisempää on, että ykkönen lopetetaan ja bussilinjat jatkavat.

----------


## Timppak

> Käpylän bussiterminaali oli tuossa kaavailtu halvalla Pääradan päälle tehtävälle betonikannelle, joka näytti olevan aseman laiturien kohdalla. Mieleen tulee laiturilla odottelijan näkövinkkelistä aika ankea betoniluola. Kai sen voisi tyylikkäästikin tehdä. Jos tuo toteutetaan, niin ykkösen jatko Oulunkylään ja Jokerille menisi sitten Mäkitorpantien kautta. Voiskohan näitä tehdä silleen reilusti etupainotteisesti ennen Pisaran valmistumista?


Parempi ankeassa betoniluolassa kuin räntäsateessa taivasalla kuten nykyisin. 

Ykkönen tulisi kyllä jatkaa Oulunkylään asti jokerille, mitenköhän tuo Mäkitorpantie ja tuusulanväylän liittymä mahdollistaa ratikan?

----------


## hmikko

> Parempi ankeassa betoniluolassa kuin räntäsateessa taivasalla kuten nykyisin.


Näin voisi kuvitella, mutta käytännössä esim. Pasilan aseman alusta hylkii ihmisiä siinä määrin, että lähijunien pysähtymiskohtaa siirrettiin sieltä pois. Katoksia tietty on Pasilan laiturialueella muallakin eikä Käpylässä ei olisi mikään pakko tehdä yhtä kolkkoa jälkeä kuin Pasilassa.

----------


## petteri

> Näin voisi kuvitella, mutta käytännössä esim. Pasilan aseman alusta hylkii ihmisiä siinä määrin, että lähijunien pysähtymiskohtaa siirrettiin sieltä pois. Katoksia tietty on Pasilan laiturialueella muallakin eikä Käpylässä ei olisi mikään pakko tehdä yhtä kolkkoa jälkeä kuin Pasilassa.


En tiedä mistä se johtuu, jostain ihmeen syystä mulle tulee Pasilan aseman alla ikävä olo, toisaalta Herttoniemen tai Kontulan metroasemat ovat ihan ok. Jokin Pasilan aseman arkkitehtuurissa vaan mättää.

----------


## aulis

> En tiedä mistä se johtuu, jostain ihmeen syystä mulle tulee Pasilan aseman alla ikävä olo, toisaalta Herttoniemen tai Kontulan metroasemat ovat ihan ok. Jokin Pasilan aseman arkkitehtuurissa vaan mättää.


Itse olen myös ajatellut tuota ja ihmetellyt, miksei siellä ole kirkkaampaa valaistusta.

----------


## Albert

> En tiedä mistä se johtuu, jostain ihmeen syystä mulle tulee Pasilan aseman alla ikävä olo, toisaalta Herttoniemen tai Kontulan metroasemat ovat ihan ok. Jokin Pasilan aseman arkkitehtuurissa vaan mättää.


Metrossa oli aika (muinoin), että loisteputkien uusimisväli oli todella pitkä. Muistan hyvin miten kolkolta näyttivät esim. Herttoniemen ja Sörnäisten asemat.
Kun putket sitten vaihdettiin, oli olo kuin eri asemilla.
Riittävä valaistus on hyvin tärkeä tekijä viihtymisen kannalta.

----------


## jodo

> Metrossa oli aika (muinoin), että loisteputkien uusimisväli oli todella pitkä. Muistan hyvin miten kolkolta näyttivät esim. Herttoniemen ja Sörnäisten asemat.
> Kun putket sitten vaihdettiin, oli olo kuin eri asemilla.
> Riittävä valaistus on hyvin tärkeä tekijä viihtymisen kannalta.


Kaikista pimein ja ankein asema minkä olen nähnyt, on Kööpenhaminassa sijaitseva Nørreport.   Laiturit on valaistu, mutta esim. raiteiden yläpuolella ei ole minkäänlaista valaistusta.


http://nl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Besta...Station_11.JPG

----------

